# TIA Version V13 ???



## UniMog (24 Januar 2014)

Hat schon jemand was von TIA V13 gehört ???? Gibt es was neues ?? wann kommt die neue Version ???? 
Es tut sich aber auch nichts im Augenblick alles verdächtig ruhig geworden seit der Messe im November 2013 
Ich hoffe das es endlich Multiuserfähig ist............. 

Danke falls einer eine Info hat.


----------



## mnuesser (25 Januar 2014)

Ich kann es auch schon nicht mehr erwarten,
bis ich endlich wieder die sowohl positiven als
auch negativen Hetz-Tiraden über die nächste TIA
Version lesen kann.

Ist definitiv besser als das Mittwochliche TV-Programm.


----------



## Ralle (26 Januar 2014)

Ihr müßt ja wirklich nichts anderes zu tun haben!


----------



## UniMog (26 Januar 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch schon nicht mehr erwarten,
> bis ich endlich wieder die sowohl positiven als
> auch negativen Hetz-Tiraden über die nächste TIA
> Version lesen kann.
> ...



hahaha... 100% ACK



Ralle schrieb:


> Ihr müßt ja wirklich nichts anderes zu tun haben!



Doch viel .... aber wir brauchen auf alle Fälle Multiuserfähig....... sonst werde ich gaaaanz lauf weinen.


----------



## Ralle (27 Januar 2014)

@Unimog
Aber niemand zwingt euch, Systeme einzusetzen, die noch weit von euren eigenen Anforderungen entfernt sind. Zumindest Step7 kann das ja, wenn auch mit einer herzergreifend langsamen Performance und einigen Einschränkungen.


----------



## UniMog (27 Januar 2014)

Ralle ich hätte ja auch noch lange an Step7 Classic festgehalten aber seit die MPs 277-377 usw. alle abgekündigt sind 
kommt bei neuen Projekten immer mehr TIA komplett...... oder man muß nur mit den Basic Panels arbeiten.

Habe auch schon versucht andere Displays von ProFace an den Mann zu bringen... aber was soll ich sagen ... fast keine Chance das wollen die meisten einfach nicht.


----------



## Aventinus (27 Januar 2014)

Ich kann mich sehr gut erinnern. Auf dem Siemens-Stand der Messe hieß es V13 kommt Anfang des kommenden Jahres. Dann brauchen wir ja nur noch 11 Monate und ein paar Tage warten... Dafür ist dann alles super


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2014)

meistens ist es doch so das Sie die zwei großen Messen 'Drives' und 'HMI' nutzen, 
also würde ich da mal den April abwarten.


----------



## UniMog (31 Januar 2014)

Heute war Siemens bei uns im Haus.
Man hat mir definitiv gesagt das Ende Feb. die V13 kommt also noch vor der Hannover-Messe die im April. 
Mit der V13 kommt auch die Firmware 4.0 für die S7-1200....... Das lässt ja hoffen ;-)


----------



## ChristophD (31 Januar 2014)

und die V4.0 geht dann auch für schon existierende Baugruppen oder braucht es wie bei V3 dann wieder neue Baugruppen?


----------



## UniMog (31 Januar 2014)

Die Baugruppen mit V3 soll man auf V4.0 updaten können ...... ich lasse mich überraschen.
Das heißt auch das die CPU 1217 kommt aber wirklich glauben ...... erst wenn ich es sehe.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)


----------



## m.beeken (31 Januar 2014)

Uns wurde von Seiten Siemens erzählt, das man die S7-1200 nicht auf V4.0 Updates kann. Sprich man muss also neue Hardware kaufen.


----------



## UniMog (31 Januar 2014)

Ja wir werden sehen .... Aber schon wieder neue Hardware wäre ja Wahnsinn. Ich glaube das auch die Vertriebsleiter nicht über alles informiert sind.


----------



## ducati (1 Februar 2014)

ja, Wahnsinn...
ich hab Grad nen ueber 10 Jahre altes 300er Programm mit dem aktuellen Step7 5.5 in ne neue 300er geschoben, fuer ne identische Anlage. So kann macht das Arbeiten Spass und man kann Geld verdienen.
Hab da so die Befuerchtung, dass wir uns davon wohl verabschieden koennen. jedes Jahr was neues. was hat der Siemens Chef letztens in nem Interview gesagt: wir muessen schneller neue Produkte auf den Markt werfen, als die anderen uns kopieren koennen...
prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## UniMog (1 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab da so die Befuerchtung, dass wir uns davon wohl verabschieden können.



Das glaube ich auch.....


----------



## IBFS (1 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ja, Wahnsinn...
> ich hab Grad nen ueber 10 Jahre altes 300er Programm mit dem aktuellen Step7 5.5 in ne neue 300er geschoben, fuer ne identische Anlage. So kann macht das Arbeiten Spass ....



... in 10 Jahren muss sich eine SPS jeden Tag ins Internet einwählen können, sonst geht sie in Stop!


----------



## RGerlach (3 Februar 2014)

Laut der letzten 5-7-Veranstaltung soll die 1200er ab FW4.0 zwei Traces aufzeichnen können (analog 1500er mit 4 Traces). Die Aufzeichnung wird in einem separaten Speicher als Ringpuffer abgelegt.

Diese Art der Funktionserweiterung wird wohl nur mit neuer Hardware möglich sein. Leider sind die Folien noch nicht verfügbar, so dass ich aus dem Gedächtnis schreiben muss.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## UniMog (28 Februar 2014)

Wie ich gesagt hab...... Ende Feb...... Sie ist da............ die V13

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/84047138?Datakey=47071380


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Februar 2014)

Wollte gerade aufrüsten nach V12..

Besser gleich auf die V13

DVH


----------



## UniMog (1 März 2014)

Hier die aktuellen Links für Trial Version

Step7 Proff. V13 und PLCSIM V13
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/78793685?Datakey=47071380

StartDrive V13
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568

Ob von der anderen Options Software wie Easy Motion Control V12, PID Professional V12,  Safety Advanced V12 auch neue Versionen kommen ????? 
Oder kann man die unter V13 benutzen ???? Jemand vielleicht dazu etwas gelesen ?


----------



## UniMog (1 März 2014)

Drei Sachen ...... 

- Vollbild auf 30" negativ..... immer noch nicht größer 2560 x 1440 geht nicht..... frag mich nur wie man das mit den neuen Laptops machen soll.....
- S7-1200 mit Firmware 4.0 ist schon wieder neue Hardware...... Bestellnummer ist dann 6ES7 215-1HG40-0XB0
- S7-1500 gibt es jetzt 2 F-CPUs


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 März 2014)

Wie läuft das denn eigentlich mit TIA WinCC Comfort / Advanced? Denn das ist ja noch bei V12.
Ist es möglich, TIA V13 zu installieren, aber dann in ein Projekt ein Comfort Panel mit WinCC V12 anzulegen?

Ich habe nämlich bei der Portal V12 das Problem gehabt, dass mein mein TIA-Portal nachdem ich das SP1 installiert habe abstürzt sobald ich ein Gerät einfügen will. Der Siemens Support weiß auch nicht weiter, bzw. ist seit einer Woche dort in Bearbeitung.
Nun könnte ich ja evtl. die V13 installieren, und dann hoffen dass ich damit mein Comfort Panel projektieren kann.


----------



## UniMog (1 März 2014)

Ich habe TIA V13 auch erst alleine in einer VMWare installiert weil ich auch noch auf ein WinCC V13 warte........ mit der ganzen anderen Optionssoftware bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher..

Wollte das heute und morgen mal probieren in der VM


----------



## Michael J. (1 März 2014)

Hat die schon jemand erfolgreich installiert?

Bei mir bleibt der bei den letzen 2 Minuten stehen....Nach ner halben Stunde immer noch. Starte dann neu und dann kann ich sie Software öffnen aber mit Problemen.

Wenn ich dann ein Projekt anlegen will stürzt die Software dann ab.....Also lädt und lädt....

gruß


----------



## UniMog (1 März 2014)

Ja installiert habe ich die...... Wenn du ein Anti-Virus Programm hast solltest Du es während der Installation abschalten.


----------



## UniMog (1 März 2014)

Also ich habe versucht in meiner VMware Workstation V10 folgende Produkte zu installieren....

*TIA Version 13.*............. kein Problem

Dann habe ich versucht folgende Optionspakete zu installieren

*STEP 7 Easy Motion Control V12 *................ geht nicht das Setup verlangt TIA V12 mit SP1 oder höher.... 
*STEP 7 PID Professional V12      *................. geht nicht das Setup verlangt TIA V12 mit SP1 oder höher....
* STEP 7 Safety Advanced V12     *................. geht nicht das Setup verlangt TIA V12 mit SP1 oder höher....

komisch dachte immer das die 13 nach der 12 kommt.........

Also wenn ich jetzt immer warten muß bis alles in einer Version vorhanden ist .... na dann kommen ja noch lustige Tage auf mich zu.
Für mich heißt das weiter warten oder jemand hier hat eine andere Idee


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Für mich heißt das weiter warten oder jemand hier hat eine andere Idee



Klar hab ich, setze Siemens-Software erst ein, wenn sie das Beta-Stadium verlassen hat, also nach 4-5 Jahren, dann vielleicht V16. Warte zumindest 6 Monate bis zur Installation eines neuen Paketes, vorher kann man das doch produktiv gar nicht ohne Risiko einsetzen.


----------



## UniMog (1 März 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> Klar hab ich, setze Siemens-Software erst ein, wenn sie das Beta-Stadium verlassen hat, also nach 4-5 Jahren, dann vielleicht V16. Warte zumindest 6 Monate bis zur Installation eines neuen Paketes, vorher kann man das doch produktiv gar nicht ohne Risiko einsetzen.



Deshalb immer erst ein Test in der VM.....


----------



## ducati (2 März 2014)

WinCC v13 ist doch freigegeben. es gibt nur (noch) keinen Download: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/84047138?Datakey=47071380

PS: Startdrive V13 gibt's schon als download: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568

Gruß.


----------



## UniMog (2 März 2014)

Ja aber die Optionssoftware wie zB. *STEP 7 Safety Advanced V12  lässt sich nicht installieren.......* und einige andere auch nicht


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt immer warten muß bis alles in einer Version vorhanden ist .... na dann kommen ja noch lustige Tage auf mich zu.
> Für mich heißt das weiter warten oder jemand hier hat eine andere Idee



Das Theater hatte ich teilweise schon bei V12 SP1
So wie es aussieht, muss bei TIA immer alles zusammen passen...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (2 März 2014)

war doch bei v10.5 11 12 auch schon so, dass alles nur innerhalb einer Versionsnummer funktionierte...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt immer warten muß bis alles in einer Version vorhanden ist .... na dann kommen ja noch lustige Tage auf mich zu.
> Für mich heißt das weiter warten oder jemand hier hat eine andere Idee



Hallo Christian,
wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du V12 in V13 zu installieren. Ich bezweifle 
das dieses geht. Wenn ich meinen Siemens Vertriebler richtig verstanden habe muß
man immer alle Softwaren auf die Versionen hochziehen, das ist auch der größte Nachteil
bei der Totalen Intrigierten Automation, Siemens schafft es nicht es als zusammenhängende
Paket am Stück zu veröffentlichen oder sagen wir mal als ein Packstück zur Post zu bringen. 
In der classic Welt war das noch alles ein wenig einfacher. Damit kann ich leben, viel wichtiger
wäre es wenn die es mal schaffen würden die Endwicklung von TIA zu beenden und endlich ein
funktionierendes Werkzeug hätten, dem man Maschinen und Anlagen anvertrauen kann. 
Zusätzlich ist es hilfreich wenn TIA endlich komplett fertig ist, es fehlen ja noch wichtige Pakete.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2014)

ich bin heilfroh, dass ich noch kein produktivprojekt mit tia machen musste... mir graut es vor dem Tag...


----------



## bike (2 März 2014)

Mit Begeisterung und einem Lächeln um die Lippen lese ich hier von den Problemen von und mit TIA:
Wenn ich so nachlese was vor zwei Jahren von dem Forumtreffen für Lobeshymnen auf diese ach so tolle System verkündet wurden. 
Langsam kommt wohl doch die Ernüchterung, leider.


bike


----------



## UniMog (2 März 2014)

Das Step7, WinCC und PLCSIM V13 sein muß ist klar.
Aber das alles andere wie Safety, Starter, Easy Motion, PID Prof.  auch noch in V13 sein muß ist der Hammer.

Im Klartext heißt das wenn ich 3-4 zusätzliche Optionspakete benutze kann ich eigentlich erst zur neuen Version wechseln wenn alles in einer Version vorhanden ist.
Das ist ja ein Konzept aus der Steinzeit und hat nicht mit Innovation zu tun........ Der verantwortliche bei Siemens in der Entwicklung kann nur ein Idiot sein 

Und Fehler die man gemeldet hat sind zum Teil immer noch vorhanden..... warum nehme ich mir eigentlich die Zeit dem Sauhaufen von Siemens über seine Bugs zu informieren.
Eigentlich sollte man die auf der Messe mal bis auf die Knochen blamieren. Eine Art Anti-TIA Portal Demo auf der Hannover Messe 2014........... Sollten mal einen Aufruf machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Konzept aus der Steinzeit und hat nicht mit Innovation zu tun........ Der verantwortliche in der Entwicklung kann nur ein Idiot sein



Das trifft es genau !!!

Da waren wir in der Classic Welt besser bedient.

Wie gesagt wartet man als SUS Kunde 3 - 4 Wochen bis alle Pakete
(CDs) auf den Tisch liegen, selbst das können die nicht.


----------



## Ralle (2 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das trifft es genau !!!
> 
> Da waren wir in der Classic Welt besser bedient.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch SUS-Kunde, aber wahrscheinlich 3.Wahl, denn mein Paket kommt immer Monate nachdem ihr hier vermeldet, dass es da ist! 

Was noch keiner gesagt hat, wenn ihr z.Bsp. 4 Pakete nutzt, habt ihr mind. einen halben oder einen ganzen  Tag einzuplanen, um alles zu installieren, dann testen, und evtl. 3-X Tage um Fehler zu beheben, inkl. Neuinstallation des gesamten Computers. Oder es funktioniert nie. Mich hat Siemens noch bei V12 bei einem Fehler mit dem Hinweis abgebügelt, dass Virtuelle Maschinen nicht für TIA freigegeben sind und das war es dann, Megasupport das.


----------



## vollmi (2 März 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin auch SUS-Kunde, aber wahrscheinlich 3.Wahl, denn mein Paket kommt immer Monate nachdem ihr hier vermeldet, dass es da ist!



Bei mir genauso. Klar kann man jetzt sagen, dass es erst über die Grenze muss und wir ausländische Software nicht einfach reinlassen. Aber einen Monat warten nachdem alle anderen die Software schon gekriegt haben finde ich schon etwas extrem.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Performance aus?

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2014)

Naja, in den tiefen Osten und die Schweizer Bergwelt, stellt Siemens vor Logistische Probleme.


----------



## Chris1 (2 März 2014)

Ja klar, und bei uns in Bern läuft ja eh alles langsammer also spielt das keine Rolle
dafür kommen ja wenigstens die Rechnung sofort


 	 		 			:grin:


----------



## vollmi (2 März 2014)

Die Rechnung hab ich schon vor Lieferung bekommen. Manchmal kommen sie auch zweimal. Aus DE UND CH. 
Meistens kommen sie nachts. Meistens nachts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ich bin heilfroh, dass ich noch kein produktivprojekt mit tia machen musste... mir graut es vor dem Tag...



Also so schlimm ist es nun wirklich nicht.
Auf vernünftiger Hardware kann man mittlerweile damit recht gut arbeiten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also so schlimm ist es nun wirklich nicht.
> Auf vernünftiger Hardware kann man mittlerweile damit recht gut arbeiten.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Sag bloß du programmierst Beckhoff mit TIA, geht das den


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sag bloß du programmierst Beckhoff mit TIA, geht das den



Der war gut 
Aber ich glaub die Kollegen haben genug zu tun mit ihrer neuen Software 

In der aktuellen Anlage hab ich aber ne SEW MoviPLC drin.
S7 und Codesys in einer Anlage 

Schönen Sonntag
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (3 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also so schlimm ist es nun wirklich nicht.
> Auf vernünftiger Hardware kann man mittlerweile damit recht gut arbeiten.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ja, nee... erstens mach ich fast alles mit VM-Ware, und da läuft TIA bei mir noch langsamer. Nen neuen Laptop? Das erzähl mal meinem Chef 
zweitens verwenden unsere Kunden fast ausschliesslich WinCC7, d.h. wenn da mal einer TIA will, wegen neuer CPU 1500, dann wird das TIA WinCC Prof. Und da kenn ich niemanden, der das schonmal produktiv eingesetzt hat. Weder hier im Forum noch sonstwo.
drittens hab ich keine Lust, alles nochmal neu von vorne aufzubauen, was ich mir bisher an Vorlagen/Bausteinen/sonstwas aufgebaut habe.
viertens gibt's bei TIA kein CFC und ich mache viel mit CFC...

...

Gruß.


----------



## Astralavista (3 März 2014)

Das mit dem fehlenden CFC und den Comfort-Panels find ich auch das größte Manko im Moment.
Gerade im Zusammenspiel mit WinCC V7 kann man mit CFC so viel machen und sich Arbeit erleichtern, auch in einem nicht PCS7-Projekt


----------



## ducati (3 März 2014)

Hab grad mal geschaut, alleine ein Upgrade von Step7_V12 -> Step7_V13 kosten 771,-€, bei WinCC_Prof 1630,-€ wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe...

soll das so sein, dass man ab jetzt jedes Jahr diese Summe einplanen muss? Wenn man jetzt noch die oben angesprochenen Optionspakete benutzt kommen da ja mal locker 3000...5000€ zustande.

Zu dem eh schon nervigen ständigen Versionswechselwirrwar kommen noch diese nicht ganz unerheblichen Kosten dazu...

Vielleicht sollten wir zu einem TIA-Portal-Boykott aufrufen.

Gruß.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 März 2014)

TIA = 

STALP7

*ST*euerungen
*A*ufwendig und
*L*angsam
*P*rogrammieren


----------



## bike (3 März 2014)

Jetzt habe ich verstanden, danke Thomas

@ducati: TIA ist zur Zeit nichts anderes als legaler Betrug am Kunden.
Noch kann man nicht so leicht wechseln, doch inzwischen ist auch VauWe so weit, dass es auch Bosch CNC sein darf, also es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels.


bike


----------



## ducati (3 März 2014)

ich will ja nicht wechseln, weder zu tia noch sonstwohin. sondern so lange wie moeglich step7 5.x und WinCC 7.x behalten  . jeden Tag mit gefaehrlichem halbwissen an ne neue Steuerung find ich unklug. aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu doof. tia kann man ja angeblich in 10min programmieren...
schönes StammtischThema .


----------



## UniMog (4 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht wechseln, weder zu tia noch sonstwohin. sondern so lange wie moeglich step7 5.x und WinCC 7.x behalten  . jeden Tag mit gefaehrlichem halbwissen an ne neue Steuerung find ich unklug. aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu doof. tia kann man ja angeblich in 10min programmieren...
> schönes StammtischThema .



Tja wir haben aber schon verdammt viele die eine S7-1200 oder S7-1500 haben wollen.
Wir fangen in wenigen Tagen mit einem Prüfstand (Motoren bis 500kW) an wo dann die erste 
richtige Visu kommt.

Die super Video Filme mit 10min programmieren .... da muß ich auch immer lachen oder zumindest könnte 
man meinen dummen Gesichtsausdruck so deuten.
Heute mal Info bekommen das einfach alles... wirklich alles in einer Version vorhanden sein muß.
Safety V13 soll Ende April kommen.
Also heißt ein Wechsel zu einer neuen Version min. 6 Monate warten bis alles was man 
im Einsatz hat vorhanden ist und ist natürlich auch sehr Kostenintensiv. 

Gruss


----------



## 190B (4 März 2014)

Hier was Neues zu WINCC V13....

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/88781556


----------



## 190B (4 März 2014)

Und hier noch der Link zum Download der WINCC V13 Trialversionen....

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/88360364


----------



## vollmi (4 März 2014)

Cool Kommentarzeilen gehen wieder in den Variablentabellen. Bald sind wir wieder soweit wie Step7 V5.5


----------



## Blockmove (4 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> tia kann man ja angeblich in 10min programmieren...


Über den Titel dieser Reihe hab ich mich neulich ganz massiv bei unserem Siemens-Vertriebler beschwert.
Jeder "Entscheider" und Kaufmann glaubt jetzt den Sch... mit 10min.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Über den Titel dieser Reihe hab ich mich neulich ganz massiv bei unserem Siemens-Vertriebler beschwert.
> Jeder "Entscheider" und Kaufmann glaubt jetzt den Sch... mit 10min.



Das ist ja auch irgendwie ganz falsch rübergekommen von Siemens, gemeint war das jetzt
Projekt öffnen, jede Aktion, jeder Tastendruck und jeder Mausklkick minimum 10 Minuten dauert.


----------



## MCerv (4 März 2014)

@ducati:
Auf Step-7 Classic kannst Du noch bis 2020 bleiben uns S7-300'er und 400'er CPU's programmieren. Aber mit den Panels und demzufolge WinCC flex sieht das schon schlechter aus, die neuen Panels verlangen alle TIA WinCC! Und damit fängt die Misere doch an, man kann, aber will man das, in getrennten Systemen programieren? Wir z. B. setzten oft das TP177B ein, doch jetzt muss ich auf den Nachfolger TP700 umsteigen und das benötigt das TIA flex :-(

Glücklicherweise muss ich auch noch nicht produktiv mit TIA arbeiten, doch kommt das nächste Projekt mit Siemens, so wird das aufgrund der Panelproblematik wohl leider sein müssen. Naja ein Testmigrieren hat schonmal geklappt!

Man muss nur wissen,

das die GSD-Dateien vorher händisch aus dem Ordner "additional files" nachinstalliert werden müssen, 
es keine passwortgeschützten Bausteine außer den siemenseigenen natürlich enthalten darf, 
alle SCL-Quellen vorhanden sein müssen,
die Meldenummern CPU-weit eindeutig sein müssen und
am besten anschließend alles nochmal reorganisieren,

dann klappts vielleicht, nein dann funzt es!

Noch zu wissen gilt:
Ein migriertes Programm ist in einer S7-1500 nicht zwingend schneller als in einer alten CPU. Um mehr Programmperformance zu bekommen muss man das alte Programm von allen Altlasten wie z. B. Adressregisterzugriffe befreien oder das nutzen von optimierten Datenbausteinen. Und nur symbolischer Programmierung!


----------



## JesperMP (4 März 2014)

MCerv schrieb:


> @ducati:
> Auf Step-7 Classic kannst Du noch bis 2020 bleiben uns S7-300'er und 400'er CPU's programmieren. Aber mit den Panels und demzufolge WinCC flex sieht das schon schlechter aus, die neuen Panels verlangen alle TIA WinCC! Und damit fängt die Misere doch an, man kann, aber will man das, in getrennten Systemen programieren? Wir z. B. setzten oft das TP177B ein, doch jetzt muss ich auf den Nachfolger TP700 umsteigen und das benötigt das TIA flex :-(


Einer von die angekündigte neuheiten bie TIA V13 sollte den Möglichkeit sein ein TIA WinCC Projekt mit ein STEP7 Classic Projekt zu verbinden.
Davon bin ich sehr interessiert. wenn jemand Erfahrungen davon bekommt, dann bitte hier melden.


----------



## MCerv (4 März 2014)

@JesperMP:
Ich glaube du suchst den TagConverter

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56078300

In der V3.0 soll dieser neue Panels für TIA WinCC mit Step-7 Classic verbinden. Habe ihn aber selbst noch nicht getestet!


----------



## JesperMP (4 März 2014)

@MCerv
Njae, ich hatte gehofft von etwas anders/besser.

In diesen Thread hat Mnuesser geeschrieben:


mnuesser schrieb:


> habe gerade die neue "ADVANCE" in der Hand,
> weiss jemand was mit "V13: Neu ist, dass sich auch die Vorgänger-Software Simatic Step7 und
> WinCC flexible anbinden lässt." gemeint ist??
> 
> Quelle Advance product news 2/2013 Seite 4 linke spalte, zweiter absatz.


"Anbinden" ist nicht dasselbe als ein TagConverter, oder ?


----------



## daschris (4 März 2014)

es gibt eine Integration von classic Projekten in TIA. Das heisst ich kann ein Step7 Classic Projekt in TIA integrieren und dort auf Variablen und Meldungen zugreifen. Das ganze nennt sich CPU Proxy.
hier: http://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/mitte/downloads/Documents/NachFünf_CPUen.pdf
auf Seite 11
Damit ist dann auch das Panelproblem einfacher zu lösen.




e


----------



## s-u-h (4 März 2014)

V13 wird seit dieser Woche ausgeliefert!
Simatic Proxy ist integriert. Simotion Lösungen folgen bis Mitte des Jahres.
Multiuser meines Wissens erst ab V14
Mit der Proxy Lösung kann aber einer am SPS und einer am HMI arbeiten auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern.
Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter?


----------



## MCerv (5 März 2014)

Ok, das mit SIMATIC PROXY hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Bin nur drauf gespannt wie komfortabel SIEMENS das umgesetzt hat. Warum gibt es sowas überhaupt? Wird der Druck für BigS zu groß! Setzt sich TIA und die S7-1500 nicht so durch wie man sich das gedacht hat? Man konnte ja S7-Classic Projekte migrieren! Altprojekte haben Siemens ja früher auch nicht interessiert!


----------



## van (5 März 2014)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ok, das mit SIMATIC PROXY hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Bin nur drauf gespannt wie komfortabel SIEMENS das umgesetzt hat. Warum gibt es sowas überhaupt? Wird der Druck für BigS zu groß! Setzt sich TIA und die S7-1500 nicht so durch wie man sich das gedacht hat? Man konnte ja S7-Classic Projekte migrieren! Altprojekte haben Siemens ja früher auch nicht interessiert!



Ja, schon erstaunlich das Siemens das anbietet
Läst tief blicken ...

Hilft aber auch nur bedingt.
Nicht alle TIA Panels haben eine PROFIBUS/MPI Schnittstelle.
Nicht alle 300er CPUs haben eine PROFINET Schnittstelle.

"Kleines" TIA-Panel und "kleine" 300er geht schon mal nicht ... es führt halt doch nichts am TIA vorbei, ab Oktober.


----------



## JesperMP (5 März 2014)

van schrieb:


> Hilft aber auch nur bedingt.
> Nicht alle TIA Panels haben eine PROFIBUS/MPI Schnittstelle.
> Nicht alle 300er CPUs haben eine PROFINET Schnittstelle.
> 
> "Kleines" TIA-Panel und "kleine" 300er geht schon mal nicht ... es führt halt doch nichts am TIA vorbei, ab Oktober.


?
Was meinst du damit ?
Hast du ein Kentniss über ein Einschränkung mit den Proxy Verfahren ?


----------



## ChristophD (5 März 2014)

Das oben angesprochene hat nix mit dem Proxy zu tun, das Problem würde auch mit einem Migrierten oder neuen Projekt auftreten.
Was er meint ist das es bei den Basic Panels nur das 6" und das 10 " als PROFIBUS Variante gibt, alle anderen nur als PROFINET Version.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 März 2014)

Die Basic-Panels hat Siemens aber bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit beschnitten, sodass man quasi gezwungen ist aufs TIA-Portal zu wechseln.
Die maximal 200 Meldungen muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, da konnte selbst ein OP73 mehr. Und dann max 50 Objekte pro Bild, keine Polygone etc. eigentlich können die Basic-Panels überhaupt nichts.


----------



## UniMog (5 März 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Basic-Panels hat Siemens aber bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit beschnitten, sodass man quasi gezwungen ist aufs TIA-Portal zu wechseln.
> Die maximal 200 Meldungen muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, da konnte selbst ein OP73 mehr. Und dann max 50 Objekte pro Bild, keine Polygone etc. eigentlich können die Basic-Panels überhaupt nichts.



Stimmt aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch mit der 2ten Generation Basic Panels...... aber das bringt uns nicht weg von TIA glaube nicht das in 2008 Flex noch mal was nachgepflegt wird


----------



## mnuesser (6 März 2014)

Hier noch eine Anleitung zum Einsatz des Proxy...
https://support.automation.siemens....cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=73502293&caller=nl

und hier auch noch der Trial Download zu WinCC 13
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/88360364


----------



## mnuesser (6 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> J...wenn da mal einer TIA will, wegen neuer CPU 1500, dann wird das TIA WinCC Prof. Und da kenn ich niemanden, der das schonmal produktiv eingesetzt hat. Weder hier im Forum noch sonstwo...
> Gruß.



Hier hier... 
Ich bekenne mich schuldig, hab das WinCC Professional schon im Einsatz, sogar bei einem Kunden...
Beim arbeiten fühlt es sich an wie ein WinCC 7.2, nur in einer neuen Oberfläche... manches muss man suchen 
Da ich aber mittlerweile schon viele Std an einem Projekt für ein 19" Comfort Panel gearbeitet hatte, kann ich mich
ein wenig in die "unlogik" der Siemens Programmierer hineinversetzen... auch wenn ich danach immer ne Aspirin brauche...


----------



## mnuesser (6 März 2014)

MCerv schrieb:


> ... Warum gibt es sowas überhaupt? Wird der Druck für BigS zu groß! Setzt sich TIA und die S7-1500 nicht so durch wie man sich das gedacht hat? Man konnte ja S7-Classic Projekte migrieren! Altprojekte haben Siemens ja früher auch nicht interessiert!



Liegt eher an der Großindustrie, die wollen halt Ihr altes WinCC 7.2 weiter behalten, aber trotzdem komfortabel auf den Variablenhaushalt zugreifen können... Ich denke für Siemens ist es eher ein Mittel um auch mittelfristig die Akzeptanz von TIA zu erhöhen... Weil es ja jetzt keinen Grund mehr gibt, 
die neue Software nicht zu benutzen... abgesehen von der fehlenden Performance
Aber vielleicht hat sich dies ja jetzt bei V13 geändert? Ich werde es zur Probe mal installieren, hab bis jetzt kein Safety, MC, und PID von nöten gehabt...


----------



## mnuesser (6 März 2014)

und dann kommt WinCC V13 auch noch mit nem BUG raus...
zumindest einen den die zugeben:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/88781556


----------



## JesperMP (6 März 2014)

Markus. Den Link ist defekt. Du musst den "Link kopieren" auf der Siemens Webseite verwenden.


----------



## mnuesser (6 März 2014)

danke JesperMP, hab den link korrigiert...


----------



## Eleu (6 März 2014)

Tach,
ich habe ein relativ neues Field PG M3 von Mai 2012.
Das TIA Portal V13 passt schon nicht mehr drauf.
Es hat nur 4GB RAM, 2,4 GHz und hat Windows 7 Ulitmate (32 Bit)
Empfohlen wird für V13
8 GB RAM , 3,3 GHz und Windows 7 mit (64Bit) oder Windows 8.1

Und jetzt?
Gruß
Eleu


----------



## ChristophD (6 März 2014)

solange es die Mindestvorraussetzungen erfüllt ist es ok, oder reicht der Plattenplatz nimmer ?
Realtiv neu sind 2 Jahre aber nicht


----------



## Eleu (6 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> solange es die Mindestvorraussetzungen erfüllt ist es ok, oder reicht der Plattenplatz nimmer ?
> Realtiv neu sind 2 Jahre aber nicht



Die Mindestanforderungen habe ich nirgens finden können.
Nur das hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/84047138


----------



## mnuesser (6 März 2014)

Solange unter Windows 7 der 32bit Modus unterstützt wird,
brauchste dir um deine nur 4 GB Ram keine Sorgen zu machen...

Wenn ich ein Projekt öffne, reserviert sich TIA eh nie mehr wie knappe 6 GB Ram

Die CPU Anforderung ist allerdings schon mal was: Intel® Core™ i5-3320M 3.3 GHz oder vergleichbar


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2014)

Hi

Ich muß mich auch outen.

Ich benutze das TIA V12.

Ich bin derzeit bei der 4 Maschine/Anlage.

Teilweise wurden OP15/OP17  noch verwendet.

Also OP17 --> Protool auf WinCC_2008_flex SP2   (Beim SP3 geht der ProTool-Import NICHT)
Automatisches Migrieren/Konvertieren  --> Problemlos.

Von WinCC flex 2008 auf TP700.
Automatischen Migrieren --> Problemlos.
Das komplette Bild ist jedoch nur auf ingesamt etwa auf eine 1/4 Seite  ! ?
Dann mit Hand alle Buttons vergrößern und neu positionieren.

Einziges Ärgernis ist, dass die CPU erneuert werden mußte ! ! !
(Baugruppen ab ca. 2008 werden erst von TIA unterstützt)

Das sollte sich ab der V13 ändern.
Es gibt bei dieser Version einen CPU-Proxy.
D.h.   TIA-Umgebung für WinCC V12  für die TP700 . . .
Step 7 V5.5  wird quasi integriert.
Ab es wirklich klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Updatepreis  V12 auf V13  --> 285 Euro.


P.S:  
Mit V5.5  und  TIA V12  Zusammenarbeit war Schrott wegen der Symbolik.  (Import/Export . . .)
Das sollte sich jetzt verbesser.

Ich werde es Informieren.




Gruß Karl


----------



## ducati (6 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Hier hier...
> Ich bekenne mich schuldig, hab das WinCC Professional schon im Einsatz, sogar bei einem Kunden...
> Beim arbeiten fühlt es sich an wie ein WinCC 7.2, nur in einer neuen Oberfläche... manches muss man suchen



Was ist das denn für ein Projekt? Singlestation, Client-Server, Redundanter Server? Mit S7-300/400/1500? Läuft das stabil, im Vergleich zu WinCC7?

Gruß.


----------



## mnuesser (6 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Projekt? Singlestation, Client-Server, Redundanter Server? Mit S7-300/400/1500? Läuft das stabil, im Vergleich zu WinCC7?
> 
> Gruß.


Einzelplatz, angebunden 5x S7-300er, stellt nur die Produktivität der Anlagen und deren Verfügbarkeit in diversen Diagrammen dar. Wird jetzt stück für stück weiter ausgebaut. Natürlich nix riesiges, aber trotzdem hatte ich keine Probleme beim erstellen, und bei der IBN


----------



## ducati (6 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Einzelplatz, angebunden 5x S7-300er,



Warum dann TIA-WinCC-Prof? Macht doch irgendwie keinen Sinn? Das man bei den neuen Panels TIA nehmen muss ist klar, dass nen Kunde die neuen 1200/1500 will, kann ich auch verstehen (da die 300/400 irgendwann ausläuft) Aber hier hätte ich doch Step7 5.5 und WinCC7.2 genommen...


----------



## bike (6 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Warum dann TIA-WinCC-Prof? Macht doch irgendwie keinen Sinn?



Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Masochismus, das muss man akzeptieren. 


bike


----------



## s-u-h (6 März 2014)

Hallo um welche CPU handelt es sich? Hast Du die MLFB?
Es stimmt das Siemens nur MLFBs ab 2008 autoimatisch im TIA Portal zur Verfügung stellt. Wenn Du aber eine GSD für deine MLFB findest kannst Du diese auch per GSD IMPORT ins TIA Portal laden.
Ein Test wäre es doch Wert.
Mit dem SIMATIC Proxy kannst Du es auf alle Fälle lösen dazu gibt es auch bald ein Video (Wird in den nächsten Tagen auf den entsprechenden Plattformen "YouTube, Prodis, SPS Forum" publiziert). 
Du hast dann halt zwei Projekte ein Step7 (für CPU) und ein TIA-P (für HMI). 
Damit funktionieren auch Direkttasten und Systemfehler Melden. 
Nur MPI wird aktuell nicht unterstützt. 
Wenn Deine CPU eine DP Schnittstelle hat musst Du diese verwenden.
Auf Deine Erfahrung bin ich gespannt V13 soll auch an einigen Stellen schneller sein!


----------



## vollmi (7 März 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich muß mich auch outen.
> 
> Ich benutze das TIA V12.



Ich auch. Und das bei schon recht grossen Projekten. Ich muss sagen, klar hat TIA noch Fehler aber die Vorteile, meine güte die überwiegen die Nachteile bei weitem.

Das Programmieren an sich, vor allem SCL geht soo viel schneller voran wie mit Step7. Nur schon das Autovervollständigen der Symbole die man einträgt beschleunigt ungemein.

Jetzt muss ich fürs nächste grosse Projekt leider zu Step7 zurückwechseln weil der Projektleiter ein alter Hase ist und leider immernoch sehr S5 verhaftet ist (also noch so denkt). Aussage: Wir haben keine Zeit jetzt mit was neuem anzufangen.

Die Zeit hat man doch nie. Mit dem Argument kann man alles bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag rausschieben. Aber jä nu ist seine Entscheidung. Quäl ich mich halt mit Step7 5.5

mfG René


----------



## mnuesser (7 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Warum dann TIA-WinCC-Prof? Macht doch irgendwie keinen Sinn? Das man bei den neuen Panels TIA nehmen muss ist klar, dass nen Kunde die neuen 1200/1500 will, kann ich auch verstehen (da die 300/400 irgendwann ausläuft) Aber hier hätte ich doch Step7 5.5 und WinCC7.2 genommen...



Warum nicht ist da die Gegenfrage? Schliesslich bietet WinCC V12 Prof den gleichen Funktionsumfang. Die Umsetzung war auch recht Problemlos.


----------



## mnuesser (7 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Masochismus, das muss man akzeptieren.
> 
> 
> bike



jaja, wenn es nur eine Art von Masochismus gewesen wäre, hat leider alles so funktioniert, wie ich es mir gedacht habe...


----------



## MCerv (7 März 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Von WinCC flex 2008 auf TP700.
> Automatischen Migrieren --> Problemlos.
> Das komplette Bild ist jedoch nur auf ingesamt etwa auf eine 1/4 Seite  ! ?
> Dann mit Hand alle Buttons vergrößern und neu positionieren.



@Karl:
Es gibt beim Konvertieren die Möglichkeit der automatischen Anpassung der Bilder and die neue Bildschirmauflösung.
Nachteil: Wenn  Du grafische Elemente verwendest, z. B.: kann ein Kreis plötzlich zu einem Oval werden! Da die neuen Panels ein anderes Seitenverhältnis haben.


----------



## MCerv (7 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich auch. Und das bei schon recht grossen Projekten. Ich muss sagen, klar hat TIA noch Fehler aber die Vorteile, meine güte die überwiegen die Nachteile bei weitem.
> Das Programmieren an sich, vor allem SCL geht soo viel schneller voran wie mit Step7. Nur schon das Autovervollständigen der Symbole die man einträgt beschleunigt ungemein.



Wir Programmierer müssen doch immer dazulernen, sei es neue Software, CPU, Panels, Regler, ... . Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das Neue macht doch grad den Job so interessant. Immer auch die neuen Möglichkeiten nutzen.



vollmi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich fürs nächste grosse Projekt leider zu Step7 zurückwechseln weil der Projektleiter ein alter Hase ist und leider immernoch sehr S5 verhaftet ist (also noch so denkt). Aussage: Wir haben keine Zeit jetzt mit was neuem anzufangen.
> 
> Die Zeit hat man doch nie. Mit dem Argument kann man alles bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag rausschieben. Aber jä nu ist seine Entscheidung. Quäl ich mich halt mit Step7 5.5



Und er fodert eine Allzweckmaschine, richtig? Mein Gott, vor knapp 30 Jahren war die SPS grad mal ne Umsetzung der VPS. Was wird heute mit der SPS gemacht? Datenverarbeitung, ermöglicht kurze Umrüstzeiten von Anlagen auf Knpofdruck. Früher musste alles per Hand verstellt werden. Alles wird immer kompfortabler für den Maschinenbediener. Dank der Technik, Dank uns!


----------



## gravieren (7 März 2014)

Hi


MCerv schrieb:


> @Karl:
> Es gibt beim Konvertieren die Möglichkeit der automatischen Anpassung der Bilder and die neue Bildschirmauflösung.
> Nachteil: Wenn  Du grafische Elemente verwendest, z. B.: kann ein Kreis plötzlich zu einem Oval werden! Da die neuen Panels ein anderes Seitenverhältnis haben.


Ups, sehr interessant.
Wie kann man das realisieren  ?
Habe ich was übersehen ?

Bitte gib mir einen Tipp.

Gruß


----------



## s-u-h (7 März 2014)

weiter oben wird gefragt ob man das Bild bei Migration oder Gerätewechsel automatisch anpassen kann.
JA, das geht natürlich. TIA-P Extras/Einstellung/Visualisierung/...
siehe Bild:


hier kann man einstellen wie das Bild skaliert werden soll und wo es am Ziel HMI plaziert werden soll.
Man kann per Check-Box auch verhindern das aus kreisen Eier werden oder Texte sich verändern.
Viel Spaß beim testen.


----------



## gravieren (8 März 2014)

Hi   s-u-h

Schande über mich, wenn das mein Chef wüsste, was ich an Zusatzzeit benötigt habe.  

 Na gut, bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich die Optik angepasst und optimiert.
(Musste sowieso mal sein)

Bei den neueren werde ich mal mal das nutzen. 
Dann kann ich den Zeitpunkt für die "Optische" Anpassung zu einem ruhigeren/späteren Zeitpunkt nutzen.

Gegen ende des Projekts muß meist auf den Schlosser gewertet werden.
Es gibt meist gegen ende des Projekts "Kreativzeiten" für den Programmierer.
Das ist jedoch meist nur bei einen Gesamtumbau/Funktionshochrüstung mit Mechanikern der Fall ist.

P.S.: 
Die Konvertierung erfolgt meist VOR dem Einsatz.
AUCH nur, wenn "unbedingt" die OP270/OP277/TP270/TP277 . . .  erneuert werden müßen.
Bei rauer Umgebung  "zerlegt" es die Kunststofffront der "alten OPs TPs, vorallem in Verbindung mit Kühlschmierstoffen.
Bei den z.b.  TP700 passiert das NICHT mehr.   (Alu Spritzguss Frontblende bei den Einbaurahmen)

P.P.S.:
Wir verwenden auch Profibusgeräte der Firma Wago.   (750-333)
Diese Baugruppen muß ich auch von "Hand" nach-führen.
Gibt es da auch möglicherweise eine Einstellung ?

Gruß


----------



## bike (8 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> jaja, wenn es nur eine Art von Masochismus gewesen wäre, hat leider alles so funktioniert, wie ich es mir gedacht habe...



Schön für dich.
Also ich habe verschiedene Projekt rüber nehmen wollen und mit wenig Erfolg.
Aber es liegt daran, dass wir eben etwas mehr als nur Anzeigen verwenden.
Anzeigen kann man mit Papier und Bleistift auch 


bike


----------



## s-u-h (8 März 2014)

Hallo Karl,
bin nicht sicher ob ich alle Fragen verstanden habe. Antworten nach bestem Gewissen:
Zum Thema migrieren. Es war gefragt ob es Einstellmöglichkeiten beim TIA-Portal gibt - und die gibt es. 
Das es oft Sinnvoll ist das HMI Projekt auf Wide-Screen neu zu erstellen steht außer Frage (Ich würde immer die Change nutzen und die Optik und Bedienphilosophie aufpolieren). Es gibt aber auch Fälle wo weder Zeit noch Geld da ist und dann kann man auch das Ergebnis der automatischen Migration nutzen (Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht "schön" ist funktionieren tut es).
Das HMI ist der Spiegel des Programmierers, hier zeigt sich wie viel Know How und Zeit der Projekteur investiert hat. 
Aber letztlich muss jeder selber entscheiden ob er die automatische Konvertierung nutzt oder das Projekt neu aufbaut. Beides ist jedenfalls möglich.
Für die chemische Beständigkeit des Panels hat jeder Hersteller Angaben gemacht. Wenn nicht sollten diese vor dem Einsatz eines Panels erfragt werden. 
Das nicht jeder Kunststoff in jeder Umgebung eingesetzt werden kann steht außer Frage. Aber auch eine Alu Front schützt nicht vor bösen Überraschungen in extremen Umgebungen. Hier kann sich z.B. auch die Frontfolie (Touch, usw.) auflösen.
Optimal wäre eine Glasfront mit Kapazitiv Touch Technologie und einer Spezial-Dichtung (Die ist auch wichtig wegen IP65) die für diese Umweltanforderung geeignet ist.
Da es ja mittlerweile viele HMI Anbieter gibt solltest Du sicher etwas passendes finden.
Was Du mit WAGO genau für Probleme hast weis ich nicht. Ich gehe davon auss dass Du die WAGO Peripherie in das TIA Portal übernehmen willst. Wenn Wago eine GSD(ML) Datei für das TAI-Portal hat sollte es kein Problem sein diese zu migrieren.
Gruß


----------



## mnuesser (9 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Schön für dich.
> Also ich habe verschiedene Projekt rüber nehmen wollen und mit wenig Erfolg.
> Aber es liegt daran, dass wir eben etwas mehr als nur Anzeigen verwenden.
> Anzeigen kann man mit Papier und Bleistift auch
> ...


nur der bildwechsel dauert mir da zu lang


----------



## gravieren (9 März 2014)

Hi s-u-h


s-u-h schrieb:


> Das HMI ist der Spiegel des Programmierers, hier zeigt sich wie viel Know How und Zeit der Projekteur investiert hat.
> Aber letztlich muss jeder selber entscheiden ob er die automatische Konvertierung nutzt oder das Projekt neu aufbaut. Beides ist jedenfalls möglich.


Ich habe schon mal den "Spiedel des Programmierers" neu erstellt.
Dann mußten die quasi die Bedienleute "neu angelernt" werden.  
Die Begeisterung hatte sich in Grenzen gehalten.

Grundsätzlich hast du Recht.
Ich bin jedoch so ein Typ, der nicht so viel wert auf die HMI hält.
(Viel mehr Wert auf die sichere Funktionsweise und Servicefreundlichkeit hält)

LEIDER --> Ich habe schon öfters HMIs von Kollegen gesehen, da bin ich richtig neidisch geworden. 





s-u-h schrieb:


> Für die chemische Beständigkeit des Panels hat jeder Hersteller Angaben  gemacht.
> Wenn nicht sollten diese vor dem Einsatz eines Panels erfragt  werden.
> Das nicht jeder Kunststoff in jeder Umgebung eingesetzt werden kann  steht außer Frage.
> Aber auch eine Alu Front schützt nicht vor bösen  Überraschungen in extremen Umgebungen. Hier kann sich z.B. auch die  Frontfolie (Touch, usw.) auflösen.
> ...


Anderen HMI-Anbieter:
 Da muß eine zusätzliche, anders Funktionierende Software verwendet werden.
Probleme mit Hochrüsten . . .
Auch der Service nach 10+ Jahren sollte noch möglich sein.

Das derzeit gewählte TP700 ist für uns im "lowCost" Bereich, und hat sich bereits bewährt.
(Dieses wird seit der Erscheinung des Gerätes mit positiven Erfolg verwendet.)





s-u-h schrieb:


> Was Du mit WAGO genau für Probleme hast weis ich nicht.
> Ich gehe davon  auss dass Du die WAGO Peripherie in das TIA Portal übernehmen willst.  Wenn Wago eine GSD(ML) Datei für das TAI-Portal hat sollte es kein  Problem sein diese zu migrieren.


Zur Erklärung:
Projekt V5.5 vorhanden.
Dieses Projekt erfüllt den Arbeitszustand.
Die Anlage/Maschine läuft damit schon seit Jahren.
Grundsätzlich ist jede Maschine/Anlage ein Einzelstück.
(Z.B. Glühofen, Nutenziehmaschine, Entschichtung, Waschmaschine, Montagehilfen, Wasseraufbereitungen . . .)

Im V5.5 läuft alles, alle Wago-Einheiten laufen damit.

Nun soll hochgerüstet werden.
Neue CPU, HMITP700++, kleinere Anpassungen, Funktionserweiterungen durch zusätzliche mechanische Anbauten. . .

Alles läuft sehr zügig ab.
Bis auf die HMI-Anpassung (Werde ich gleich Morgen testen).
Die WAGO-Komponenten sind einfach nach der Migration NICHT in der V12 zu finden.
(Die GSDs für WAGO sind jedoch in der V12 integriert, sollte eigentlich klappen) 
Diese lege ich danach einfach in der V12 neu an.

Die GSDs sind in der V5.5  die Version 4.2 von Wago.
Die GSDs sind in der V12  die Version 5.2 von Wago.

KEINE Fehlermeldung/Hinweis in der Infozeile, die eine beendete Migration mitteilt.


Wenn das noch klappen könnte wäre es super.

Gruß


----------



## UniMog (9 März 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Ich bin jedoch so ein Typ, der nicht so viel wert auf die HMI hält.
> (Viel mehr Wert auf die sichere Funktionsweise und Servicefreundlichkeit hält)
> 
> LEIDER --> Ich habe schon öfters HMIs von Kollegen gesehen, da bin ich richtig neidisch geworden.



Das ist ein großer Fehler den verdammt viele Programmierer machen....... Man sollte nicht vergessen das einige Kunden sehr viel Geld bezahlen 
und die Panels egal welcher Hersteller auch sehr teuer sind.

Also ist das HMI erst mal das optische Aushängeschild einer jeden Anwendung und sollte TOP sein.
Bediener-/ und Servicefreundlichkeit hängt ja gerade mit dem HMI zusammen und nicht mit Deinem Programm in der SPS-Steuerung.

Unter dem Strich muß beides passen aber für ein gutes HMI muß man auch ein Auge haben...... Das ist auch schwer zu lernen und gehört eher in die Rubrik "Veranlagung"
Da hilft auch nicht das können von Hochsprache oder auswendig lernen vom Befehlen bzw. Syntax weiter....

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2014)

Eigentlich ist es heute recht einfach eine ansprechende Visu zu erstellen.
Ich setz mich einfach mit den mechanischen Konstrukteuren vor's CAD.
Dann werden von den einzelnen Stationen / Gruppen schöne Screenshots gemacht und als Jpeg exportiert.
Diese kann man dann schön ins HMI einbinden und schon sieht es was gleich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (9 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es heute recht einfach eine ansprechende Visu zu erstellen.
> Ich setz mich einfach mit den mechanischen Konstrukteuren vor's CAD.
> Dann werden von den einzelnen Stationen / Gruppen schöne Screenshots gemacht und als Jpeg exportiert.
> Diese kann man dann schön ins HMI einbinden und schon sieht es was gleich.
> ...



Genau so mache ich das auch.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2014)

Um beim Thema TIA zu bleiben, eine hübsche HMI mit diesen Werkzeug zu
erstellen, ist alles anderes als leicht. Was Siemens da im Werkzeugkasten hat,
reicht vorn und hinten nicht. Alles muss man da sich da irgendwie selber
zusammen basteln. Dafür ist die Schulnote 'Ungenügend' noch geschmeichelt.


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Alles muss man da sich da irgendwie selber zusammen basteln.



Bei welchem System auf dem Markt ist das anders?
Bislang habe ich kein System auf dem Markt gesehen, dass wirklich so viel besser als Siemens ist.
Klar haben manche Vorteile bei Grafik, aber dann habert es wieder bei Variablenanbindung.
Ich will hier Siemens wirklich nicht loben, aber ich finde man kann damit leben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (9 März 2014)

aber welche andere Hersteller wirbt damit, dass " in 10 Minuten" alles fertig ist?
den Vorwurf muss sich Siemens jetzt wohl gefallen lassen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei welchem System auf dem Markt ist das anders?
> Bislang habe ich kein System auf dem Markt gesehen, dass wirklich so viel besser als Siemens ist.
> Klar haben manche Vorteile bei Grafik, aber dann habert es wieder bei Variablenanbindung.
> Ich will hier Siemens wirklich nicht loben, aber ich finde man kann damit leben.
> ...



Das liegt vielleicht an deiner zu engen Siemens Brille.
Nimm doch mal folgende aus den beschaulichen *OWL*,
die *können* da mehr.

http://www.inosoft.com/de/produkte/visiwin-7

oder diese scheinen da mehr zu bieten
http://www.christ-elektronik.de/shop/software/Software/

Schau dir mal deren Werkzeugkasten an, der ist Zeitgemäß



Was hat da TIA...nichts, die haben es nicht einmal geschafft, WinCCflexibel
weiter zu entwickeln, da sind sie einfach im Jahr 2004 stehen geblieben, 
soll das alles sein?

Mir geht es nicht um das TIA Prinzip das Variablen, schnell angebunden und
nachgeführt werden. Sondern um grundlegende Dinge die vielleicht der noch
so unbedarfte Maschinenbediener von seinen Heimcomputer kennt, wie Radio-
Buttons, Checkbox oder Listbox, alles muß man sich selber basteln. 
Du wirst doch auch einmal vor der Situation gestanden haben Produktionsdaten
in Listenform darzustellen zu müssen, da in großen Listen scrollen zu können und
auch verändern zu können. Dafür stellt WinCCfelexibel oder TIA nichts zur Verfügung.

nur so als Beispiel, selbst gebastelt.


----------



## UniMog (9 März 2014)

Ich kenne auch keinen Hersteller der wirklich keinen Wunsch offen lässt.
Auf Messen sieht das alles immer gut aus und was alles fehlt merkt man später im Büro.
Eine gute Visu ist richtig ...... richtig Arbeit und man muß sich ein paar Gedanken über das Bedienkonzept machen. 
Außerdem sollte man dafür etwas kreativ sein.
Ich persönlich finde es scheisse  wenn ich bei WinCC diese Standard Menueführung (Buttonleiste mit dem Assistent) sehe... 
Da weiß ich schon das sich jemand nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat.


----------



## Astralavista (9 März 2014)

Das driftet jetzt zwar etwas weg, aber ich finde diese Standard Menüführung von WinCC sehr gut. Gerade im Zusammenspiel mit PCS7 weil dort die Technologische Hierarchie abgebildet wird und das Meldesystem dort sehr gut integriert ist (Loop in Alarm etc)
Vor allem können die Bediener an alle Anlagen gehen ohne sich groß umgewöhnen zu müssen, sogar wenn verschiedene Lieferanten die Anlagen programmiert haben.
Und für den Rest der auf den Bildern vorhanden ist hat man noch genug kreative Freiheit


----------



## bike (9 März 2014)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Gerade im Zusammenspiel mit PCS7 weil dort die Technologische Hierarchie abgebildet wird und das Meldesystem dort sehr gut integriert ist (Loop in Alarm etc)



TIA kann PCS7?    
Jetzt bin ich echt überrascht, werde es aber umgehend prüfen.


bike


----------



## Astralavista (9 März 2014)

@bike
Natürlich kann TIA kein PCS7. Mir ist auch bewusst das der Thread um TIA geht, in dem Beitrag von UniMog ging es wohl eindeutig um WinCC V7.
Also les halt erstmal alles bevor du so schlaue Kommentare von dir gibst.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim prüfen.


----------



## bike (9 März 2014)

Astralavista schrieb:


> @bike
> Natürlich kann TIA kein PCS7. Mir ist auch bewusst das der Thread um TIA geht, in dem Beitrag von UniMog ging es wohl eindeutig um WinCC V7.
> Also les halt erstmal alles bevor du so schlaue Kommentare von dir gibst.
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim prüfen.



Ich habe gelesen, dass du schreibst, dass WinCC und PCS7 gut sind und da es im Titel ja um TIA geht, habe ich das so verstanden, dass endlich? PCS7 und TIA zusammen passen.

Und UniMog hat recht, so echt angenehm ist das Arbeiten mit WinCC nicht wirklich.
Für PCS7 braucht man es, aber wenn ich wählen kann, dann ist mir z.B. Wonderware als PLS bedeutend lieber, da es intuitiver ist und logischer aufgebaut ist.
 WinCC ohne PCS7 ist nach meiner Meinung nicht so echt der Hit.


bike


----------



## UniMog (9 März 2014)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Das driftet jetzt zwar etwas weg, aber ich finde diese Standard Menüführung von WinCC sehr gut. Gerade im Zusammenspiel mit PCS7 weil dort die Technologische Hierarchie abgebildet wird und das Meldesystem dort sehr gut integriert ist (Loop in Alarm etc)
> Vor allem können die Bediener an alle Anlagen gehen ohne sich groß umgewöhnen zu müssen, sogar wenn verschiedene Lieferanten die Anlagen programmiert haben.
> Und für den Rest der auf den Bildern vorhanden ist hat man noch genug kreative Freiheit



ok das ist wieder der persönliche Geschmack......
Der Schritt PCS7 in TIA wird bestimmt in ein paar Jahren kommen........ Das ist so sicher wie ein Amen in der Kirche


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .
> Du wirst doch auch einmal vor der Situation gestanden haben Produktionsdaten
> in Listenform darzustellen zu müssen, da in großen Listen scrollen zu können und
> auch verändern zu können. Dafür stellt WinCCfelexibel oder TIA nichts zur Verfügung.



In dem Punkt hast du Recht.
Das fehlt mir auch.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MCerv (10 März 2014)

Visualisierung, egal auf welchem System, letzlich bedient der Kunde (0185-Typ) damit eine Maschine / Anlage. Unsere Aufgabe ist es dem Kunden so einfach wie möglich zu machen, sei es durch grafische Möglichkeiten, einer guten Fehlerdiagnose oder -Beschreibung, ... Ein perfektes System gibt es leider nicht!


----------



## ducati (11 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Der Schritt PCS7 in TIA wird bestimmt in ein paar Jahren kommen........ Das ist so sicher wie ein Amen in der Kirche



Naja, darauf würd ich nicht wetten... vor 10 JAhren wurde von Siemens auch verbreitet, dass WinCC6/7 durch WinCCflex abgelöst werden soll. daraus ist zum Glück nichts geworden.
PCS7 hat jetzt endlich einen Stand erreicht, mit dem man ganz ordentlich arbeiten kann, hat auch einige Zeit gedauert. Dadurch ist PCS7 ganz gut in der Prozessautomatisierung akzeptiert und wird nicht nur durch Siemens eigene Projekte verbreitet. Davon ist TIA noch weit entfernt, Siemens selbst setzt noch kein TIA für eigene Projekte ein. 
Falls hier Siemens mithört: Wenn TIA mal irgendwann *besser *als PCS7 ist, dann könnte man *anfangen* drüber nachzudenken, ob es sinnvoll ist, PCS7 durch TIA abzulösen...

Gruß.


----------



## MarkusP (11 März 2014)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ok, das mit SIMATIC PROXY hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Bin nur drauf gespannt wie komfortabel SIEMENS das umgesetzt hat. Warum gibt es sowas überhaupt? Wird der Druck für BigS zu groß! Setzt sich TIA und die S7-1500 nicht so durch wie man sich das gedacht hat? Man konnte ja S7-Classic Projekte migrieren! Altprojekte haben Siemens ja früher auch nicht interessiert!



Laut einer Pressekonferenz vom bereits 08.04.2013 teilt Siemens u.a. mit, dass man eine langfristige Partnerschaft mit BMW eingeht, und BMW damit der erste Kunde aus der Automobilbranche für TIA Portal ist.
"BMW bindet sich für 15 Jahre an Siemens als einziger Vorzugslieferant für neue Automatisationstechnologie - weltweit." Vielleicht (auch) deshalb..

Das momentan offenbar gehörig Man-Power in TIA gesteckt wird, könnte auch darauf zurückzuführen sein.

Grüße


----------



## mnuesser (12 März 2014)

jaa, ich kann mich an die SPS-Messe 2012 erinnern wo V12 gezeigt wurde, alle
so begeistert, auch die Herren von einem meiner Kunden,
zogen sich hinter die Kulissen zurück um dann ganz freudestrahlend zu erzählen
dass Sie jetzt alles anders machen mit TIA, und Siemens denen Standardbausteine 
für Ihre Anlagen erstellen würde... bla bla... nach der Messe dann die Ernüchterung...

Wie es halt immer so ist, wenn man Einkäufer und Statisten auf ne Messe schickt,
die sich von Verkäufern und Bier begeistern lassen...

Das große Problem was Siemens mit der Akzeptanz von Tia hat, liegt an der Siemens
eigenen Reaktionszeit und Ignoranz von Fehlerlisten. Ich glaube die 500 Programmierer
tauschen Ihre Source-Code Stände noch per Yellow-Disc aus...
(Für alle die erst ein Jahr im Forum sind, das sind so gelbe viereckige Dinger mit Speicherkapazität von 1,44 MB)


----------



## ducati (12 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Das große Problem was Siemens mit der Akzeptanz von Tia hat, liegt an der Siemens
> eigenen Reaktionszeit und Ignoranz von Fehlerlisten.



Nee, das Problem, was z.B. ich mit TIA habe, ist: es bietet einfach nicht genügend *wirkliche* Neuerungen gegenüber Step7 5.5, was einen Einsatz/Umstieg (mit dem nötigen Aufwand) rechtfertigen würde. Zusätzlich kommen dann natürlich noch die Bugs und Performanceprobleme... 

Wenn Siemens nicht die Panels abgekündigt hätte und auch schon hinter vorgehaltener Hand eine Abkündigung von S7-300/400 angekündigt hätte, würden wohl noch weniger TIA einsetzen. 
Die versuchen jetzt mit allen Möglichkeiten (auch Starterkitts, Unterstützung von Hochschulen bei Umrüstung auf TIA etc.) die Verbreitung von TIA zu steigern, um sich selbst den Flopp vom TIA nicht eingestehen zu müssen...

Wieviel Rabatt da BMW bekommt, kann man nur erahnen. Hoffentlich stellen die nicht auch noch das BMW-GS-Motorradwerk auf TIA um... 

Gruß.


----------



## UniMog (12 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Zusätzlich kommen dann natürlich noch die Performanceprobleme...



Ich weiß nicht ob du schon die V13 installiert hast aber die ist doch gefühlt schneller als V12..... Auf alle Fälle wenn man online geht....
Mir geht eigentlich auch wie  mnuesser die Reaktionszeit und Ignoranz von Fehlerlisten auf den Sack und das alles in einer Version sein muß.
Dann sollte man auch alles gleichzeitig online stellen und nicht Stück für Stück.......


----------



## Michael J. (12 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab grad mal geschaut, alleine ein Upgrade von Step7_V12 -> Step7_V13 kosten 771,-€, bei WinCC_Prof 1630,-€ wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe...
> 
> soll das so sein, dass man ab jetzt jedes Jahr diese Summe einplanen muss? Wenn man jetzt noch die oben angesprochenen Optionspakete benutzt kommen da ja mal locker 3000...5000€ zustande.
> 
> ...



http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/89474332

Die Optionspakete müssen zum Glück nicht hochgerüstet werden. Also entstehen da schon mal keine Kosten *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2014)

Michael J. schrieb:


> http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805345&treeLang=de
> 
> Die Optionspakete müssen zum Glück nicht hochgerüstet werden. Also entstehen da schon mal keine Kosten *ROFL*



Bitte korrigiere mal deinen Link, der zeigt nur auf eine Übersicht, damit wir mitlachen können.


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2014)

denke das meinte er http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/89474332

weiß aber nicht was witzig daran ist


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> weiß aber nicht was witzig daran ist



Das weiß ich auch nicht!
Aber wir kommen bestimmt noch dahinter


----------



## ducati (13 März 2014)

Michael J. schrieb:


> Die Optionspakete müssen zum Glück nicht hochgerüstet werden. Also entstehen da schon mal keine Kosten *ROFL*



Hmm, da geht es nur um PIDprof... Was ist mit den anderen Optionspaketen: Simocode V13, Safety V13, Simatic Net V13, EMC V13, Startdrive V13, PLCSIM V13 ?

Hab ich noch was vergessen? Sicherlich braucht nicht jeder alles, ich auch nicht... 

aber jedes Jahr ne neue Version seh ich überhaupt nicht ein...


----------



## ChristophD (13 März 2014)

Startdrive V13 findest du hier  der ist ja Lizenzfrei


----------



## ducati (13 März 2014)

Für Easy Motion Control verhält es sich genauso wie für PIDprof:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/89466546

in TIA-Step7-prof-v13 integriert und V11/V12 Lizenzen bleiben gültig.

Also ist ja das meiste für V13 schon verfügbar: fehlt "nur" noch Simocode V13, Safety V13 und Simatic Net V13.


----------



## UniMog (17 März 2014)

Ihr hab doch angeblich alle immer so intelligente Raketenanwendungen   und super große Projekte....... Frage!!!!!!

Schon mal einer von euch das angeblich neue  "*Teamengineering - Mehrere Personen arbeiten gleichzeitig an einer Aufgabe*" ausprobiert ????????

Hatte eigentlich gedacht es wäre wie im Step7 Classic..... oder besser......


----------



## ducati (17 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ihr hab doch angeblich alle immer so intelligente Raketenanwendungen   und super große Projekte....... Frage!!!!!!


jo, aber nicht mit TIA



UniMog schrieb:


> Schon mal einer von euch das angeblich neue  "*Teamengineering - Mehrere Personen arbeiten gleichzeitig an einer Aufgabe*" ausprobiert ????????


Nö, hab noch nichtmal V13 in ner VM installiert, keine Lust und keine Zeit dazu



UniMog schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich gedacht es wäre wie im Step7 Classic..... oder besser......


Was hast Du denn geraucht  
In Step7/CFC/PCS7/WinCC7 war das auch schon nicht toll, aber das sind alles eigentlich grundsätzliche Probleme, die auch TIA m.M. nicht optimal lösen kann und wird...

Gruß.


----------



## UniMog (17 März 2014)

In Step7 war das aber Luxus..... zu dem wie es jetzt geht.... einfach mal probieren


----------



## mnuesser (18 März 2014)

naja, laut der Anleitung der Proxy CPU sollte das ja sehr einfach gehen.
Im Step7 brauchste nichts machen, ausser dafür zu sorgen dass dein Projekt konsistent ist.
Im Tia legste eine neue CPU an, welche du dann als Proxy Device auswählst.
Dann rechte Maustaste auf die CPU, "Proxy CPU initialisieren" wählen, dann im neuen Dialog dein Projekt
auswählen (wenn du mit mehreren arbeitest, sollte dieses im Netz oder einer Freigabe liegen),
in dem Projekt dann noch die DBs und Symboltabelle und die SPS-Meldungen selektieren... fertig.

Was ich wohl jetzt nachgelesen habe ist folgendes, wenn jetzt dein Kollege einen DB anpasst und Variablen hinzufügt oder löscht,
dann musst du Manuell über Rechte Maustaste auf die Proxy CPU bei Tia diese "synchronisieren".
Solange du Symbolisch in Step7 programmierst, brauchst du fast nichts beachten. Wenn du absolut Programmierst, musst du alle Änderungen
von Hand in der Visu nach pflegen.

Aber Obacht, es geht mal wieder einiges nicht:
- keine Unterstützung für Multi-CPU in einem Rack bei S7 400
- keine PDIAG-Unterstützung
- keine Multiprojekte
- keine H-Steuerungen
- kein MPI
- Nur CPU-weit eindeutiges Meldeverfahren 
- Die Kommunikation zwischen einem Bediengerät und der CPU über die Routing Funktionalität einer S7 CPU wird nicht unterstützt. 
- Direkttasten der Displays müssen per GSDML Datei angebunden werden...


----------



## mnuesser (18 März 2014)

Hm,
eigentlich ist das genau zur richtigen Zeit gekommen,
mein Kunde möchte nen neues 19 Zoll Comfort Panel,
aber mit Step7 die CPU programmiert.
Also werd ich es mir mal drauf werfen...


----------



## ducati (18 März 2014)

Wozu brauch ich denn diese Proxy-CPU? kann ich in TIA nicht eigenständig ein Panel projektieren ohne CPU? Also klassisch wie früher ohne Integration von WinCCflex in Step7, einfach die DBs anlegen (händisch) und fertig? (wenn dann jemand die DBs ändern will, muss man das natürlich an beiden Stellen machen)
Aber das hat doch aber nichts mit Teamengineering zu tun. Darunter würde ich verstehen, dass mehrere Mitarbeiter gleichzeitig am gleichen Projekt arbeiten und auch immer sofort die Änderungen der Anderen sehen...

Nebenbei, symbolisch von der Visu auf irgendwelche SPS-Variablen zuzugreifen find ich so oder so unklug. Ein klar definierter Koppel-DB hat schon einige Vorteile, vor allem wenn auch noch mehrere Leute dran arbeiten...

Gruß.


----------



## mnuesser (18 März 2014)

Diese Proxy CPU braucht man halt wenn du ein Comfort Panel einsetzen willst, und weiter mit Step7 programmierst,
und auf ein effizientes Programmieren per Symbolik und Meldeverfahren etc. nicht verzichten möchtest
Das Symbolische Programmieren hat einen sehr großen Vorteil, dich interessiert nicht mehr was wo im Programm ist,
wer das nicht kapiert, versteht das symbolische Programmieren nicht.

Wenn ich einen Motor-Strom anzeigen will, würde das bei mir bedeuten: Aktualwerte.Motore.Motorxy.Strom
und dann interessiert es mich nicht wie viele neue Motore irgendwo im db eingefügt werden, ich brauch nichts zu machen,
so lange die Struktur gleich bleibt.
Bei dir wäre das nun z.b. der db10.dbd100... und wenn dein Programmierkollege dann eine neue Variable oben drüber einfügt,
musst du alle nachfolgenden bits,bytes,worte etc. ändern.

Mit der Proxy CPU erlaubt es dir Siemens dass zumindest einer mit Tia arbeitet, und mehrere mit Step7,
und Ihr habt trotzdem den gleichen Variablen-Haushalt. Ich muss dir allerdings zustimmen, dass das auch
für mich kein Team-Engineering darstellt, eher ne Krücke um an bestehende Systemen neue Displays zu hängen.


----------



## mnuesser (18 März 2014)

Das zum Thema effizient:
Die Tia V13 Installation braucht auf meinem System schon 50 min, und ich hab ne SSD drin, die Verzeichnisse vorher auf Festplatte kopiert und nichts im Hintergrund laufen...


----------



## ducati (18 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Aktualwerte.Motore.Motorxy.Strom



und wenn der Kollege daraus Aktualwerte.Motore*n.*Motorxy.Strom macht, muss ich trotzdem alles ändern... oder Motor*xy* heisst jetzt auf einmal Motor*fg,*
wo ich bei der DB-Variante nichts ändern müsste...

Die Arbeit, sich ne ordentliche Datenaustauschstruktur zu überlegen, wird damit m.M. nicht abgenommen... Hat halt alles seine Vor und Nachteile. Das mit dem zeitfolgerichtigen Meldeverfahren ist natürlich ein Argument. Das krigt man händisch garnicht hin.



mnuesser schrieb:


> db10.dbd100...



Die Variante gibt's aber mit TIA noch? oder geht das garnichtmehr?

Gruß.


----------



## mnuesser (20 März 2014)

Also kurzer Bericht zur V13:

Parallel installiert zu V11/V12

Installation von meiner SSD hat nun etwas mehr wie 2 Std gebraucht,
installiert habe ich:
Tia V13
WinCC Advanced V13
Tia Starter V13 Optionspaket
PLCSIM V13

Migration eines V12 SP1 Projektes ging Problemlos
PLC-Proxy eingebunden, Step7 Projekt eingebunden... funktioniert reibungslos...

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

- Generell höhere Geschwindigkeit der Software
- In der Bibliothek kann man ENDLICH Bildbausteine und Typen duplizieren...
- Irgendwie sehen einige Schriftarten etwas anders aus??? Das muss ich noch verifizieren...

weiteres folgt bei benutzung


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2014)

Hochrüsten ging bei mir auch recht problemlos. Ausser dass ein grosses Projekt mit vielen GSD Dateien bei etwa 7s Restlaufzeit ca. 10-15min hängt bevor es weitergeht. Also nicht die Geduld verlieren.

Und es deucht mich wirklich schneller, auch wenn man Online ist über langsame CPs.

mfg René


----------



## UniMog (20 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Migration eines V12 SP1 Projektes ging Problemlos
> PLC-Proxy eingebunden, Step7 Projekt eingebunden... funktioniert reibungslos...
> 
> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> ...



Stimmt alles aber versuch mal mit einem Kollegen ein Projekt gemeinsam zu öffnen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## mnuesser (21 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Stimmt alles aber versuch mal mit einem Kollegen ein Projekt gemeinsam zu öffnen



Das das nicht geht kann ich dir ohne probieren sagen,
schließlich ist der Multiuserzugriff auf ein Projekt ja um eine Versionnummer verschoben worden.
Stand in einer Dokumentation zu V13 irgendwo...

Zur Zeit kannst du nur über den krux "Mitarbeiter A arbeitet in Step7 am SPS-Programm, Mitarbeiter B arbeitet unter Tia ander HMI" zusammen arbeiten.
Zusammen an einem Tia Projekt arbeiten geht nicht.


----------



## UniMog (21 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Das das nicht geht kann ich dir ohne probieren sagen,
> schließlich ist der Multiuserzugriff auf ein Projekt ja um eine Versionnummer verschoben worden.
> Stand in einer Dokumentation zu V13 irgendwo...



*Highlights SIMATIC STEP 7 V13*


Unterstützung des erweiterten Portfolios von SIMATIC S7-1500 (88282950) und S7-1200 Controllern
*Teamengineering - Mehrere Personen arbeiten gleichzeitig an einer Aufgabe*
Konsequente Weiterentwicklung von Sprachelementen für die Programmierung (KOP, FUP, AWL, SCL und Graph)
Upload der HW-Konfiguration und des Anwenderprogramms einschließlich Aktualwerten für den Service
Automatische Suche nach Software-Updates
Viele Usability-Erweiterungen für effizientes Engineering

In einem hast Du recht...... es geht natürlich nicht ...... wie man sich das vorstellt beim lesen von "* Mehrere Personen arbeiten gleichzeitig an einer Aufgabe*"....... sondern das ist anders gelöst was ich jetzt nicht näher erklären will
weil das nur meinen Blutdruck nach oben treibt und jeder mal die Hilfe selber lesen soll....... Ich glaube das Teamengineering im Augenblick nur mit einer 1500 in dieser komischen Form geht.

Heute habe ich die erste 1215C mit Firmware 4.0 erhalten......


----------



## UniMog (21 März 2014)

Lieferfreigabe für SIMATIC STEP7 Safety Advanced V13


Naja......


----------



## RONIN (21 März 2014)

Also wir haben die V13 für Step7 vor ein paar Tagen mit dem SUS bekommen. Seitdem liegt das Paket ungeöffnet an meinem Schreibtisch.

Aber da wir noch kein WinCC v13 bekommen haben ist Step7 alleine wohl nutzlos. Soweit ich weiß kann man ältere mit neueren Versionen nocht mischen oder?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 März 2014)

Bei V12 SP1 stand es extra auf den Beipackzettel (mit den Nebenwirkungen), dass auf jeden Fall immer alle Optionspakete auf dem gleichen Stand sein müssen.

Was macht ihr eigentlich während der ganzen Installationsorgien? Ich meine während der Installation ist der Rechner nicht benutzbar, und die Installation dauert ja gerne schonmal mehr als eine Stunde wenn man alle Optionen hochrüsten will.
Das ganze dann einmal pro Jahr wenn eine neue Version rauskommt, und dann nochmal mehrmals im Jahr bei jedem Servicepack, Hotfix usw.
Wenn man das mal zusammenrechnet, müsste Siemens einem eigentlich Geld dafür überweisen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Also wir haben die V13 für Step7 vor ein paar Tagen mit dem SUS bekommen. Seitdem liegt das Paket ungeöffnet an meinem Schreibtisch.
> 
> Aber da wir noch kein WinCC v13 bekommen haben ist Step7 alleine wohl nutzlos. Soweit ich weiß kann man ältere mit neueren Versionen nocht mischen oder?



Ich werde nie und niemals nie verstehen, warum die es nicht schaffen, erst
die Software freizugeben und auch *gleichzeitig* zu verschicken wenn Sie
alles fertig haben. Die Kunden die nur eine Software Option alleine nutzen wird 
doch im Promille Bereich liegen. So ärgert man sich nur...!


----------



## vollmi (21 März 2014)

Ich hab meine SUS Pakete jetzt auf Online Delivery gewechselt und somit gleich alles miteinander laden können. Alles inklusive WinCC Advance runtergeladen Lizenzen mitgeladen und los gehts.

Für die Installationszeit gibts ja genügend Papierkram den man sowieso erledigen muss. Ich find aber Facebook und Solitär viel wichtiger  Das geht auch während der Installation.

mfG René


----------



## bike (22 März 2014)

Wer glaubt noch, dass Big$ wirklich noch lernfähig ist oder nur noch eine Aktiengesellschaft ist, die alles macht, um den Gewinn zu erhöhen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste oder Rücksicht auf die Kunden? 
Früher war es eine Bank mit angeschlossenem Elektrogeschäft, doch heute ist ja Bank schon ein Schimpfwort.  
Bin ich froh, dass das Altenteil nicht mehr so echt fern ist ;-)   


bike


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Wer glaubt noch, dass Big$ wirklich noch lernfähig ist oder nur noch eine Aktiengesellschaft ist, die alles macht, um den Gewinn zu erhöhen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste oder Rücksicht auf die Kunden?



Was man so hört, rappelt es bei Siemens schon ordentlich im Karton.
Die Prognosen zur Marktentwicklung von S7-1200/1500 und TIA waren wohl etwas zu optimistisch.

Wir "bösen" Kunden verhalten uns wohl in unserem Kaufverhalten nicht wie erwartet 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (22 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was man so hört, rappelt es bei Siemens schon ordentlich im Karton.
> Die Prognosen zur Marktentwicklung von S7-1200/1500 und TIA waren wohl etwas zu optimistisch.
> 
> Wir "bösen" Kunden verhalten uns wohl in unserem Kaufverhalten nicht wie erwartet
> ...



Sind wir wirklich so böse? 

Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Date mit meinem Chef.
Ich soll? bzw sollte eien Automatisierung mit einer 1500er CPU planen, programmieren und in Betrieb nehmen.
Meine Frage war nur, wer übernimmt die Garantie?
Jetzt ist eine 317F geworden.

Big$ ist einfach so etwas von durch den Wind, dass die nicht mehr den Boden sehen.
Als ich Fanuc machen durfte?, war ich sauer. 
Inzwischen freue ich mich wenn ich solch ein Projekt bekomme.


bike


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich während der ganzen Installationsorgien? Ich meine während der Installation ist der Rechner nicht benutzbar, und die Installation dauert ja gerne schonmal mehr als eine Stunde wenn man alle Optionen hochrüsten will.



Ich installiere Siemens ohnehin in eine VM, da kann ich mit dem "Rest" des PC weiterarbeiten.
Aber du hast Recht, eine parallele Installation von TIA kostet auch noch 8-10 GB, das muß erst mal auf die Platte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2014)

Das ärgert mich ja am meisten, das man von Siemens zum installieren in VMs 
quasi genötigt wird, wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte. Also zusätzliche
Zeit von aufsetzen der VM und späteren starten der Arbeitsumgebung. Das ausnutzen
eines erforderlichen starken Rechners wird dann auch wieder zu Nichte gemacht.


----------



## mnuesser (23 März 2014)

Wisst Ihr was MIR wirklich Angst macht? Tia hat einen Update Client. ...


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Date mit meinem Chef.
> Ich soll? bzw sollte eien Automatisierung mit einer 1500er CPU planen, programmieren und in Betrieb nehmen.
> Meine Frage war nur, wer übernimmt die Garantie?
> Jetzt ist eine 317F geworden.



Garantie für was? Die Software? Die Hardware? Die Firmware?

Die 317er ist ja auch nicht Fehlerfrei wie wir an der Firmwarehistorie sehen kann.
Ich hab die 1500er leider noch nicht im produktiven Betrieb testen können, aber es gibt schon Firmen die bauen Pumpwerke damit.

Was mir persönlich jetzt am TIA noch fehlt wäre ne 400H integration. 
Und interessieren würde mich ob eine 1500H schon geplant ist.

mfG René


----------



## bike (23 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Garantie für was? Die Software? Die Hardware? Die Firmware?
> 
> Die 317er ist ja auch nicht Fehlerfrei wie wir an der Firmwarehistorie sehen kann.



Dass das Projekt in der vorgegeben Zeit zum laufen bringen.
Die 300er bzw 400er kennen wir.
Mit deren Schwachstellen kennen wir uns aus, doch 1500er?
Man muss nicht der bezahlende Betatester sein.


bike


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Dass das Projekt in der vorgegeben Zeit zum laufen bringen.
> Die 300er bzw 400er kennen wir.



Aber die kanntet ihr ja auch nicht von Anfang an. Wenn ich mir überlege was das für ne Umstellung war von S5-xx zur S7-xx da war der Sprung also grösser.

Wieso habt ihr damals auf die S7 gewechselt? Wer hat die Garantie übernommen?

Ich weiss diese Diskussion führen wir immerwieder mal 

Aber für mich hört sich das echt manchmal so an wie "Buhu ich muss was neues lernen und kann nicht einschätzen wie lange ich dafür brauche" 

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich würde die 1500 auch nicht direkt scharf in einem neuen Projekt einsetzen. Aber ich hab sie ja jetzt auch schon ein paar Monate mit fast allen Karten die man kriegt auf dem Versuchstisch und hab sie in meiner Freizeit ausprobiert.
Darum hätte ich jetzt überhaupt kein Problem diese jetzt zu verkaufen. 

Ich meine die letzte 300er die ich für eine große Kommunikationsstruktur eingesetzt habe war ziemlich gemurkst um das sauber zum laufen zu kriegen. Das hätte die 1500er leistungsmässig vermutlich locker gepackt und wär auch nicht umständlicher zu programmieren gewesen.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (23 März 2014)

von s5 nach s7 gab es echon ne Menge mehr an sinvollen Neuerungen, als jetzt bei tia. 
wenn ne 300er nicht reicht, gibts immer noch ne 400er.
Gruss.


----------



## bike (23 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber die kanntet ihr ja auch nicht von Anfang an. Wenn ich mir überlege was das für ne Umstellung war von S5-xx zur S7-xx da war der Sprung also grösser.
> 
> Wieso habt ihr damals auf die S7 gewechselt? Wer hat die Garantie übernommen?
> 
> Ich weiss diese Diskussion führen wir immerwieder mal



Wir waren mit die Ersten, die auf S7 wechseln durften. 
Wenn ich mich an die Version 1 erinnere, die zum Glück nie offiziell ausgeliefert wurde.....
Erst ab Ver 2.1 war Step7  bedingt verwendbar.
Nach Version 4 wurde das System sogar gut.
Wenn die CNC Steuerungen und Prozessleitsysteme irgendwann 1500er müssen wir auf TIA wechseln, also in 100 Jahren ;-) 
Doch vorher? Welchen Vorteil hat TIA gegenüber Classic?
Dies kann mir niemand so wirklich plausibel erklären.
Zum Spielen haben wir auch 1500er und TIA, doch damit zum Kunden?
Selbst BMW wird noch ohne TIA beliefert.

Wegen neuem lernen: 
ich durfte neben fanuc auch Bosch so zwischen durch lernen.
Das macht mir ehrlich gesagt nichts aus.
Neues Entwicklungssystem, die Logik bleibt gleich, egal wie der Hersteller heißt.


bike


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat TIA gegenüber Classic?
> Dies kann mir niemand so wirklich plausibel erklären.



Ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen.
Das hauptsächliche welches ganz alleine mit schon nach TIA bringen würde, ist der SCL Editor welcher IMHO schon ein echt grosser Schritt nach vorne ist, verglichen mit dem aus Step7

Danach kommt das konsistente Laden und die zwei Klick Aktualdatensicherung.
Und danach die echt konsequente Symbolisierung.

Für mich sind das schon einige bedeutende Schritte in die richtige Richtung.

mfG René


----------



## IBFS (23 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Für mich sind das schon einige bedeutende Schritte in die richtige Richtung.



Wenn man generell die Maschine alleine programmiert, dann mag das so stimmen.
Aber es gibt eben mit STEP7-Classic hundert Arten wie man sich Projekte aufteilt
und auch wie man gemeinsam an der selben CPU programmiert. Alle diese Firmen
werden in ihrer Arbeitsweise nicht mit ins TIA mitgenommen. Das ist der Hauptgrund
für die mangelnde Akzeptanz in vielen diesen Firmen.


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2014)

Da gebe ich dir recht. Wir nutzen/nutzten die Möglichkeit der Multiuserprogrammierung leider nie. Weil es selten war dass mehrere Personen gleichzeitig an einem Projekt arbeiten konnten und gleichzeitig noch in Serverkontakt standen.

Uns würde eine Multiuserprogrammierung zugute kommen welche Offline funktioniert und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ein zusammensynchronisieren unterstützt. Aber ich denke das ist eine echte Knacknuss für so ein System.

So bleibt uns sowohl in Step7 wie auch in TIA nur die Möglichkeit am ende des Tages die geänderten Bausteine wieder ins Masterprojektfile zu kopieren indem man zwei Instanzen offen hat, und Copypastet.

mfG René


----------



## gravieren (23 März 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr was MIR wirklich Angst macht? Tia hat einen Update Client. ...



Muß man den nutzen  ?
Ich denke NICHT.


----------



## bike (23 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen.
> Das hauptsächliche welches ganz alleine mit schon nach TIA bringen würde, ist der SCL Editor welcher IMHO schon ein echt grosser Schritt nach vorne ist, verglichen mit dem aus Step7



Ich schreibe seit Jahren mit verschieden Editoren meine Quellen und übersetze diese dann in Step7.
Unter Win$ nehme ich Ultraedit bzw Notepad++ und das so ganz ohne Big$.
Hat da nicht eine User hier eine Erweiterung für den SCL Editor geschrieben? 


bike


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2014)

Also ich möchte nicht auf die Eingabekontrolle während des Tippens verzichten.
Und schon garnicht auf das Autovervollständigen beim Adressieren.

Notepad++ nutze ich eigentlich nur noch zur Kontrolle von Telegrammen und editieren von Macros.

mfG René


----------



## bike (23 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Also ich möchte nicht auf die Eingabekontrolle während des Tippens verzichten.
> Und schon garnicht auf das Autovervollständigen beim Adressieren.
> 
> Notepad++ nutze ich eigentlich nur noch zur Kontrolle von Telegrammen und editieren von Macros.
> ...



Also Ultaedit kann das auch und daher?
Warum so ein Monster starten wie TIA?
Mir ist klar, dass wir vermutlichen die Einzigsten sind, die wirklich mit Quellen arbeiten.
Verstehe ich nicht, doch warum nicht? 

bike


----------



## OWLer (23 März 2014)

Beim Thema TiA möchte ich mich als Alter "Hase" bezeichnen...

Mit der 1200 Baureihe musste ich 2009 ein Projekt im Automobilbereich umsetzen  (35 CPUs * 47 Bediengeräte) machen, geplant war das Projekt Anfangs als 300er C Baugruppe mit Ethernet CP  +  CP 340 als Modbus Anschaltung und Tp 177B Color, Ethernet war für die überlagerte Visu. Da wir aber Kosten sparen musste haben wir das ganze mit 1214er und KTP 600 lösen müssen. Pro Station konnten wir die HW Kosten enorm senken, da man die RS 485 Modbus Anschaltung für kleines Geld bekommt ebenso wie die Ethernet / Profinet Infrastruktur. Die TiA V10.5 war noch eine richtige Katastrophe was die Programmierung angeht FC in FC Aufrufen ging nicht Zurück Button nicht da. Beim Übertragen wurden alle Bausteine übertragen und zurückgesetzt... 

Wenn man sieht was Siemens in der Zwischenzeit gemacht hat, finde ich sie sind auf dem richtigen Weg. Gerade die 1200 setze ich gerne ein wo früher 313C oder 314C werkelten.



Das einzigste was mich mittlerweile stört bei Siemens ist, das die Baureihe 1200 der 1500 immer wieder ein Paar Schritte Vorraus ist was Funktionsmodule wie Waagen und Kommunikationsgeschichten angeht. Will ich eine 1500 einsetzen geht 

vieles nur über die Alte ET 200M Baureihe wenn Siwarex oder Siflow im Spiel ist, dann kann ich gleich bei 300er Serie bleiben was dann optisch im Schaltschrank wenigstens passt..... Nur die 300 in TiA zu machen ist wie mit angezogener Handbremse rumzufahren.


Eine 1200 oder 1500 zügig zu Programmieren geht mit TiA, eine herkömmliche 300 / 400 ist wirklich ein Krampf.

Bis allerdings das ganze Software Portfolio für alle User durchgängig ist wird es wohl lange dauern.


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass wir vermutlichen die Einzigsten sind, die wirklich mit Quellen arbeiten.
> Verstehe ich nicht, doch warum nicht?



Ich nutze die Quellen ausgiebig. Allerdings sind sie für mich nur Durchgangsdateien. Um vom Excelexport ins Projekt zu kommen.
Highlighting ist ja schön und gut, aber etwas mehr erwarte ich vom Editor eben doch.

mfG René


----------



## van (23 März 2014)

OWLer schrieb:


> Die TiA V10.5 war noch eine richtige Katastrophe was die Programmierung angeht FC in FC Aufrufen ging nicht Zurück Button nicht da. Beim Übertragen wurden alle Bausteine übertragen und zurückgesetzt...


An die 10.5 kann ich mich auch noch mit Schrecken erinnern. Hatte damit zwar nur zwei kleine Projekte, aber das war schon schlimm genug.
Hat auch zu meiner Tia Abstinenz bis heute geführt ... 




OWLer schrieb:


> Das einzigste was mich mittlerweile stört bei Siemens ist, das die Baureihe 1200 der 1500 immer wieder ein Paar Schritte Vorraus ist was Funktionsmodule wie Waagen und Kommunikationsgeschichten angeht.


Viel schlimmer finde ich das die 1200er und die 1500er keine 100% gleiches Software Feature Set haben. In jeder Siemens Präsentation in der neue Software Feature vorgestellt werden fehlen bei der 1200er ein paar Häkchen.


----------



## RONIN (23 März 2014)

van schrieb:


> An die 10.5 kann ich mich auch noch mit Schrecken erinnern. Hatte damit zwar nur zwei kleine Projekte, aber das war schon schlimm genug.
> Hat auch zu meiner Tia Abstinenz bis heute geführt ...


Der Satz könnt glatt von mir stammen.. 



OWLer schrieb:


> Beim Thema TiA möchte ich mich als Alter "Hase" bezeichnen...
> Eine 1200 oder 1500 zügig zu Programmieren geht mit TiA, eine herkömmliche 300 / 400 ist wirklich ein Krampf.


Es gibt also doch schon ein paar "alte Hasen" auf dem Gebiet.
Nachdem ich aber noch keiner bin, stellt sich mir die Frage wie das mit den Schwierigkeiten beim projektieren von 300/400 gemeint ist.


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Es gibt also doch schon ein paar "alte Hasen" auf dem Gebiet.
> Nachdem ich aber noch keiner bin, stellt sich mir die Frage wie das mit den Schwierigkeiten beim projektieren von 300/400 gemeint ist.



Eine Schwierigkeit dürfte sein, dass die PG-Verbindung, vor allem wenn sie über CPs geht extrem Nervtötend sein kann.
Wo die Verbindung über die integrierte PN Schnittstelle okay ist, ist die Verbindung über CPs extrem lahm, vor allem wenn diese noch laufende Kommunikationsverbindungen zu anderen Teilnehmern haben und womöglich den Rückwandbus mit weiteren CPs teilen müssen.

Bei der 1500er mit CP, glüht Wireshark und trotzdem merkt man keine Verzögerungen beim Online Beobachten per PG.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (24 März 2014)

OWLer schrieb:


> Da wir aber Kosten sparen musste haben wir das ganze mit 1214er und KTP 600 lösen müssen.
> 
> ... Die TiA V10.5 war noch eine richtige Katastrophe was die Programmierung angeht FC in FC Aufrufen ging nicht Zurück Button nicht da. Beim Übertragen wurden alle Bausteine übertragen und zurückgesetzt...



Hört sich für mich nicht so an, als wenn da Kosten gespart wurden... Das typische Denken vieler Chefs und Projektleiter, Hardwarekosten gespart aber die zusätzlich benötigten xx Arbeitsstunden interessieren niemanden...

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nicht so an, als wenn da Kosten gespart wurden... Das typische Denken vieler Chefs und Projektleiter, Hardwarekosten gespart aber die zusätzlich benötigten xx Arbeitsstunden interessieren niemanden...
> 
> Gruß.



Normal fallen doch die Arbeitskosten unter die "EDA-Kosten" das soviel heißt die Leute sind doch sowieso da.


----------



## ducati (24 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Normal fallen doch die Arbeitskosten unter die "EDA-Kosten" das soviel heißt die Leute sind doch sowieso da.



ok, stimmt  dann formuliere ich die Frage um: Wurde der geplante Fertigstellungstermin eingehalten? 

PS: was bedeutet "EDA"?

PPS: eh-da  man lernt nie aus.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 März 2014)

> Eine Schwierigkeit dürfte sein, dass die PG-Verbindung, vor allem wenn sie über CPs geht extrem Nervtötend sein kann.
> Wo die Verbindung über die integrierte PN Schnittstelle okay ist, ist die Verbindung über CPs extrem lahm, vor allem wenn diese noch laufende Kommunikationsverbindungen zu anderen Teilnehmern haben und womöglich den Rückwandbus mit weiteren CPs teilen müssen.



Das ist aber genau die Konfiguration die wir dann haben. 
Meinst du nur die online Verbindung vom PG, dass die langsam ist ?, das überlebe ich noch...

Wir bauen eine Kommunikation auf zwischen CP443 und CPU317 2 PN DP. Signalaustausch sollte in < 0,5 Sekunden erfolgen können.

So bald ich der 400er bestellt ist kann ich das erst prüfen..

DVH


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: was bedeutet "EDA"?



Die Leute sind E DA!

Aber die Zeit muss man doch sowieso aufwänden irgendwann muss man ja was in die Weiterentwicklung auch auf seiten der Programmierer investieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: was bedeutet "EDA"?





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das soviel heißt die Leute sind doch sowieso (Eh) da.



..................


----------



## ducati (24 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber die Zeit muss man doch sowieso aufwänden irgendwann muss man ja was in die Weiterentwicklung auch auf seiten der Programmierer investieren.



Ja, unter der Annahme, dass sich TIA irgendwann mal durchsetzen wird  Aber dass sind vermutlich alles nurnoch politische Entscheidungen, wo die Techniker nichts mehr zu melden haben...

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau die Konfiguration die wir dann haben.
> Meinst du nur die online Verbindung vom PG, dass die langsam ist ?, das überlebe ich noch...



Ich mein wirklich nur die vom PG. Der Rest ist ja wie üblich Hardware da ändert TIA ja nix daran.



> Wir bauen eine Kommunikation auf zwischen CP443 und CPU317 2 PN DP. Signalaustausch sollte in < 0,5 Sekunden erfolgen können.
> 
> So bald ich der 400er bestellt ist kann ich das erst prüfen..



Auf den Datenaustausch hat TIA natürlich keinen Einfluss. Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher. Haben die 400er nicht sowieso einen fetteren Rückwandbus für die CPs?


----------



## ducati (24 März 2014)

Die S7-400 hat ne Rückwandbusgeschwindigkeit von 10 Mbit/s, wobei man aber auch noch zwischen dem K-Bus und dem P-Bus unterscheiden muss...


----------



## RONIN (24 März 2014)

Ich hab grad die Schachtel zum Installieren der V13 aufgemacht und da springt mir als erstes das Gesicht entgegen...



:shock::shock: ... :sm7::sm7: ... :sm25::sm25:
Mein Gesichtsausdruck sah anders aus...
ich wollt die Schachtel gleich wieder zuschlagen und anschließen verbrennen!

Das mit den EDA-Kosten ist auch toll!


----------



## UniMog (24 März 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ich hab grad die Schachtel zum Installieren der V13 aufgemacht und da springt mir als erstes das Gesicht entgegen...
> Anhang anzeigen 23680
> 
> 
> ...



Tja bei dem Typ auf dem Foto weißt Du aber wo die Programmierung gemacht wird....... Indien, Pakistan vom Typ her würde ich mal sagen..... lach....


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2014)

Mit ner Kiste Haschkekse und Symbolen von Länge FÜNF .. der Rest wird bei Bedarf dazu halluziniert .... geht doch alles  ... dann ein UND-Glied einfügen -> fertig ...


----------



## lilli (24 März 2014)

Vielleicht hatte der vor der Installation noch keine grauen Haare?!
 Klar, dass er sich jetzt so freut, wenn die Installations-Orgie endlich fertig ist...


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2014)

Erinnert mich etwas an den:


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (25 März 2014)

Morgen

Dass mit BMW kann ich bestätigen. Die neue 7er Reihe wird im Karosseriebau mit S7 1500 und TIA gesteuert. Aufbau schon fast abgeschlossen.
Vorserienproduktion ab ca Sommer, Volle Serienproduktion ca Ende des Jahres.

MfG Tobi


----------



## ducati (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Dass mit BMW kann ich bestätigen. Die neue 7er Reihe wird im Karosseriebau mit S7 1500 und TIA gesteuert. Aufbau schon fast abgeschlossen.
> Vorserienproduktion ab ca Sommer, Volle Serienproduktion ca Ende des Jahres.
> ...



Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Siemens-Projektleute auch mit den Siemens-TIA-Entwicklern reden, und die Erfahrungen aus dem Projekt in die neuen Versionen einfließen... Wobei ich dass aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nicht glaube...

Gruß.


----------



## bike (25 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Siemens-Projektleute auch mit den Siemens-TIA-Entwicklern reden, und die Erfahrungen aus dem Projekt in die neuen Versionen einfließen... Wobei ich dass aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nicht glaube...
> 
> Gruß.



Träum weiter. 
Big$ ist so weit abgehoben, dass da in den nächsten Jahren wohl wenig sich ändern wird.
Warum verliert Siemens Marktanteile und der Wert der Aktie seit Jahren?  


bike


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (25 März 2014)

Hallo



> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Siemens-Projektleute auch mit den Siemens-TIA-Entwicklern reden, und die Erfahrungen aus dem Projekt in die neuen Versionen einfließen... Wobei ich dass aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nicht glaube...



Zum Verständnis.
Die Hardware ist von Siemens. Die Projektierung/Programmierung wird 50% von Anlagenbauer-Firmen erledigt und 50% von BMW (Uns) selbst erledigt.
Dadurch hat man nicht nur den Softwarestand der individuellen Programmierung in der Hand, sondern schafft und behält sich selbst sehr viel Know-How.
Bei BMW dürfen nun mehr nur noch Programmierer eine Anlage in Betrieb nehmen/Programmieren, die einen internen BMW Kurs hatten.
Dieser beeinhaltet UNSEREN kompletten Hardware und Software-Standard wie die Anlage aufzubauen und in Betrieb zu nehmen ist.
Abweichungen davon nur in Ausnahmefällen und mit Rücksprache des Projektleiters.

Anderweitig würden wir den Überblick verlieren wenn jeder programmiert wie er will/meint. 
Alleine im Werk Dingolfing stehen im Karosseriebau über 1500 Roboter plus SPS und Applikationen.
Andere Technologien wie Presswerk, Montage, Lackierei... gar nicht mit gerechnet.

MfG Tobi


----------



## bike (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Thema ist doch nicht neu. 
Das macht doch auch GM und Ford und VauWe.
Und dennoch werden immer wieder Anlagen mit Steuerungen geliefert die dem Standard? nicht unterliegen. 
Hat M$ auch die "Schulung" bei BMW gemacht?


bike


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (25 März 2014)

Nochmal

Die Bausteine für S7, die Struktur, eigentlich alles wird von UNS entwickelt und vorgegeben. NICHT von Siemens!
Kurse werden von uns selbst gehalten, NICHT von Siemens.
Siemens liefert das Material. Und dann ist auch schon Schluss.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Aventinus (25 März 2014)

War bei BMW nicht mal was, das jeder externe Programmierer auch einen TIA-Kurs von Siemens vorweisen muss?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Nochmal
> 
> Die Bausteine für S7, die Struktur, eigentlich alles wird von UNS entwickelt und vorgegeben. NICHT von Siemens!
> Kurse werden von uns selbst gehalten, NICHT von Siemens.
> ...



Hallo Tobi,
ihr seit ja jetzt ein wenig erfahrener mit TIA, wie die allermeisten hier.
Kannst du den ein paar Eindrücke, über die Arbeit mit TIA schildern?

gruß RN


----------



## bike (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Nochmal
> 
> Die Bausteine für S7, die Struktur, eigentlich alles wird von UNS entwickelt und vorgegeben. NICHT von Siemens!
> Kurse werden von uns selbst gehalten, NICHT von Siemens.
> ...



Also wir liefern noch? unseren Standard.
So wie ihr es vorhabt wollten es die anderen Autobauer auch machen.

Transline2000 ist da ein Stichwort.
Wenn ich mich erinnere was Renault oder PSA so wollten und dann doch bekommen haben. 

BMW erfindet die Automatisierung auch nicht neu.
Und in Amiland gelten so und so andere Gesetze. 

Die Hersteller sind auch nicht auf der Bremsuppe dahergeschwommen.
Und wenn da nicht mitspielen wollen, hat BMW auch ein Problem.

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall :twisted:


bike


----------



## Aventinus (25 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Die Hersteller sind auch nicht auf der Bremsuppe dahergeschwommen.
> Und wenn da nicht mitspielen wollen, hat BMW auch ein Problem.
> 
> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall :twisted:
> ...



Klar hat jeder Lieferant seine eigenen Vorstellungen was die Programmierung betrifft. Aber wenn ein Lieferant meint, er spielt nicht mit machts eben ein anderer.

Und das Spiel mit Standards gibts nicht nur bei BMW sondern auch bei anderen Automobilisten und auch ausserhalb der Autoindustrie. Und das auch schon viele Jahre.  

Ich sehe das mit dem Fall nicht ganz so. Letztlich hat es auch einen Vorteil für die Lieferanten, jeder muss das gleiche liefern. Also hat jeder die gleiche Grundlage zur Angeboterstellung.


----------



## bike (25 März 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Klar hat jeder Lieferant seine eigenen Vorstellungen was die Programmierung betrifft. Aber wenn ein Lieferant meint, er spielt nicht mit machts eben ein anderer.



Denkst du?
Also wenn jeder versucht über den Preis und die angebliche Gleichheit Aufträge zu bekommen, dann geht das zu Lasten der kleinen Firmen.
Und die Vorgaben von BMW sind doch auch Big$ erstellt worden. Wenn ich mir die Bausteinköpfe im Debugger anschaue....

Zeige mir einen einzigen Lieferanten, der wirklich an einem Projekt bei den Autobauern, kein Maschinenlieferant, Geld verdient.
 Leider kenne ich genug, die wegen diesen Geschäftsgebaren aufgeschnappt sind.


bike


----------



## Aventinus (25 März 2014)

Wie groß ist den eine kleine Firma? Wenn eine Firma einen Auftrag über 5 km EHB-Strecke bekommt sollte sie ja auch über die entsprechnde Man-Power verfügen. Dass da kleine Firme Probleme bekommen ist klar.


----------



## bike (25 März 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den eine kleine Firma? Wenn eine Firma einen Auftrag über 5 km EHB-Strecke bekommt sollte sie ja auch über die entsprechnde Man-Power verfügen. Dass da kleine Firme Probleme bekommen ist klar.



Es geht nicht um groß oder klein, sondern darum wer wirklich Geld bei Autobastlern verdient.
Ein kleines Beispiel:
Für eine Verkettung mit lager und so weiter habe ich einen Preis von ca 150 t€ errechnet.
Da kommt ein "Anbieter" und bietet das selbe zum Preis von 70 t€ an.
Noch bevor das Projekt fertig war, war der Kollege konkurs.

Aber wir entfernen uns immer weiter von TIA.
Denn TIA macht es bestimmt nicht leichter und der BMW "Standard" ist auch nicht das goldene vom Ei.


bike


----------



## Aventinus (25 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um groß oder klein, sondern darum wer wirklich Geld bei Autobastlern verdient.
> Ein kleines Beispiel:
> Für eine Verkettung mit lager und so weiter habe ich einen Preis von ca 150 t€ errechnet.
> Da kommt ein "Anbieter" und bietet das selbe zum Preis von 70 t€ an.
> Noch bevor das Projekt fertig war, war der Kollege konkurs.


1. Dass der Kollege sich vom Marktgeschehen verabschiedet hat ist  letztlich sein eigenes Verschulden. Er hätte "nur" richtig kalkulieren müssen.



bike schrieb:


> Aber wir entfernen uns immer weiter von TIA.
> Denn TIA macht es bestimmt nicht leichter und der BMW "Standard" ist auch nicht das goldene vom Ei.


Stimmt es wird sicher nicht leichter, aber "den" BMW-Standard gibt es ja nicht. Das sind doch mittlerweile mehrere....

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema TIA. 

Mir fällt da immer wieder eine 7nach5 von letztem Jahr ein. Da hat Siemens präsentiert was sie selbst im Bereich Logistik anbieten. Auf meine Nachfrage hin ob die Programmierer da TIA verwenden haben die mich mit großen Augen angeschaut und zugegeben, das die mit Step7 Classic arbeiten.


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (25 März 2014)

> Hallo Tobi,
> ihr seit ja jetzt ein wenig erfahrener mit TIA, wie die allermeisten hier.
> Kannst du den ein paar Eindrücke, über die Arbeit mit TIA schildern?
> 
> gruß RN



Performance V11: Naja... Nicht das Gelbe vom Ei
Performance V12: Mit dem kann man arbeiten
Performance V13: Laut Kollegen endlich mehr Power.

Wie schon gesagt. Arbeite seit langem schon mit Step 7 Classic. TIA ist bis jetzt noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber die Zukunft.
Die Performance Probleme denk ich kriegt Siemens schon noch hin. Bei Step 7 Classic gibts auch einige Sachen die nerven, aber mittlerweile halt schon als Tatsache empfunden werden.

@bike: Die Bausteine werden nicht vom Siemens geschrieben! Wär ja ganz neu. Amerika? Ich war 2 Jahre drüben als Simatic-Support. Sicherheitsvorschriften sind dort nicht recht unterschiedlich zu Deutschland.
Außerdem werden unsere Standards so geschrieben das sie weltweit passen. Von Spartanburg bis nach Tiexi!

Zurück zu TIA und die Optionspakete: Alle Optionspakete sind bei uns firmenintern schon verfügbar. Laut Datum der Dateien selbst 10.03.2014.

Somit denke ich dass diese schnelllstmöglichst auch "draußen" verfügbar sein werden.

Mein Fazit zu TIA:
Ich finde den Grundansatz nicht schlecht. Ja es gibt noch einiges an Verbesserungsbedarf.

Hat irgendeine Software schon mal von Anfang an gepasst, egal welche Firma?

Man kann auch alles zu Tode schlecht reden.

MfG Tobi


----------



## ducati (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles zu Tode schlecht reden.



So wie Siemens mit nicht mal ansatzweise realistischen Versprechungen die Werbetrommel rührt, so können wir auch alles zu Tode schlecht reden 



tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Ich finde den Grundansatz nicht schlecht.



OK, welche wirklichen Vorteile siehst Du denn gegenüber Step7 5.5? Und welche Nachteile müssten noch ausgemerzt werden, damit die Vorteile die Nachteile überwiegen?

Momentan habe ich den Eindruck, dass TIA wohl eher zur Fertigungsautomatisierung passt, für mich als "Prozessautomatisierer" fehlt noch viel zu viel...

Gruß.

PS: die Kritik richtet sich ja vorrangig gegen TIA. Die Vorteile der 1500 sind aber eigentlich nur indirekte Vorteile von TIA.


----------



## bike (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles zu Tode schlecht reden.
> 
> MfG Tobi



Wenn man damit kein Geld verdienen muss, dann ist es schön.
Und du bestätigst, dass Siemens nicht den Bausteinen mitarbeiten, die BMW als Standard einsetzen will?
In Karlsruhe habe ich aber einiges anderes gehört und gesehen. 
Also das ist ja echt toll, wenn du das so schreibst, doch glauben tut das wohl niemand.
Denn wer garantiert sonst, dass in TIA 2x die Bausteine noch funktionieren?


bike


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (25 März 2014)

Zur Info, wen´s interessiert (bike kann ja weggucken ;-) )

TIA V11 arbeitet im Hintergrund mit MS SQL 2005 und
TIA V12 arbeitet im Hintergrund mit MS SQL 2008

Bin über dies durch Zufall bei Probleme mit der Installation gestoßen.
Somit erklärt sich vielleicht auch der Performance-Sprung von V11 auf V12.

Inwiefern bei V13 noch was geändert wurde kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Eventuell aber noch was, V13 soll ja für Windows 8.1 auch freigegeben sein.
Somit vielleicht doch wieder ne Änderung im Hintergrund?!?

Wenn jemand darüber was weiß, würd mich interessieren.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Hat irgendeine Software schon mal von Anfang an gepasst, egal welche Firma?



Minesweeper ??? 

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht!

Natürlich muß auch Siemens sich weiterentwickeln und daran arbeiten sie. Aber den Kunden mit unfertiger Software zu verschrecken ist doch einfach nur dämlich gewesen. Und das haben die schon bei Step7 wie auch  bei WinCCFlex gebracht. Insofern zeugt das von Kontinuität.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 März 2014)

tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Zur Info, wen´s interessiert (bike kann ja weggucken ;-) )
> 
> TIA V11 arbeitet im Hintergrund mit MS SQL 2005 und
> TIA V12 arbeitet im Hintergrund mit MS SQL 2008
> ...


Nö, 
der SQL Server wird fürs TIA Portal überhaupt nicht gebraucht, bzw. wenn dann nur zur Konvertierung von WinCCflexible Projekten.

Die Projektdaten werden in einem von Siemens selber verbrochenen Format gespeichert, ohne "echte" Datenbank.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 März 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> der SQL Server wird fürs TIA Portal überhaupt nicht gebraucht, bzw. wenn dann nur zur Konvertierung von WinCCflexible Projekten.
> 
> Die Projektdaten werden in einem von Siemens selber verbrochenen Format gespeichert, ohne "echte" Datenbank.



Wobei bei dem Format "verbrochen" Wort wörtlich zu nehmen ist....


----------



## bike (25 März 2014)

TIA ist eben etwas, das neu ist und wo Big$ beweisen muss, dass alle anderen Hersteller dumm sind, wenn diese nach den Kundenbedürfnissen fragen und die Software entsprechend entwickeln.
TIA wurde für Siemens entwickelt, Step7 für die Kunden.
Kommt mir vor wie Energie aus der Nordsee nach Bayern zu bringen. Das können die ja auch nicht.


bike


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 März 2014)

> _TIA V11 arbeitet im Hintergrund mit MS SQL 2005 und_
> _TIA V12 arbeitet im Hintergrund mit MS SQL 2008
> _



langsam wirds hier echt lustig - fehlt nur noch die Aussage das TIA dann irgendwann mit 64Bit viel schneller laufen wird - wegen den 32Bits mehr


----------



## bike (26 März 2014)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> langsam wirds hier echt lustig - fehlt nur noch die Aussage das TIA dann irgendwann mit 64Bit viel schneller laufen wird - wegen den 32Bits mehr



Also mit 32 Bit kann ich garnicht mehr laufen. 
Sonst ist TIA zum Lachen, wenn es nicht so ernst wäre.


bike


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> der SQL Server wird fürs TIA Portal überhaupt nicht gebraucht, bzw. wenn dann nur zur Konvertierung von WinCCflexible Projekten.
> 
> Die Projektdaten werden in einem von Siemens selber verbrochenen Format gespeichert, ohne "echte" Datenbank.



Oha, und was ist mit TIA WinCC Prof.? Irgendwie installiert TIA V12 bei mir auch noch ne WINCC-Instanz von SQL Server 2008 R2 Express. Aber ich blick da nicht durch, wofür. Hab auch noch nicht versucht, nen TIA-WinCC Prof. Server zu installieren...

Das wäre schon sportlich von Siemens, zu glauben sowas wie den MS SQL Server für WinCC-Scada mal eben selbst entwickeln zu wollen.

Interessant für alle WinCC7-IchBastelMalSchnellAmSQLServerRum-Leute. Das wird dann mit TIA wohl nicht mehr klappen. Auf der einen Seite gut, auf der anderen ... naja 

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

Also hab jetzt mal etwas rumgespielt, m.M. verwendet TIA WinCC prof. (also die SCADA-Variante) schon den MS SQL Server... Da bei der installierten Expressversion das SQL Server Management Studion fehlt, sieht man halt nur nicht, was genau passiert.

Dass hier nur noch die Expressvariante installiert wird, sehe ich aber als problematisch an, da man schon abundzu gezwungen ist, bei Problemen im SQL Server z.B. ne Datenbank zu löschen... Hoffentlich wird bei einer WinCC prof RT Installation wenigstens die "Vollversion" instaliert... zumal die Express Version ja noch weitere Funktionsbeschränkungen hat...

mit der allgemeinen Performance von TIA hat das aber nichts zu tun...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

Oder liegt das an der TIA-WinCC-Prof.-Trialversion die ich hier verwende?

kann mal jemand der ne gekaufte TIA-WinCC-Prof. V12 oder V13 besitzt schauen, ob da der SQL Server Standard dabei ist? Oder jemand der ne TIA-WinCC-Prof-Runtime-DVD hat...

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

Das ist bei meiner V13 installiert. Der SQL2005 kommt vermutlich vom WinCCflex 2008 SP3


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 23723
> 
> Das ist bei meiner V13 installiert. Der SQL2005 kommt vermutlich vom WinCCflex 2008 SP3



Da sieht man leider nicht, obs Standard oder Express ist. Kannst Du man auf der TIA-WinCC-prof-DVD schauen, obs da unter SQL nur ne EXP-Version oder auch ne STD-Version gibt? Hast Du die Engineering-DVD oder auch ne Runtime-DVD? Oder unter Start-Programme-SQL_Server ob da das SQL Sever Management Studio vorhanden ist?

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

auf der DVD sind die EXP abgelegt (INSTSQL2008R2EXP.spf und SQLEXP_x86_ENU)

Ist die WINCC Professional V13 DVD da ist schon ein Runtime dabei
Bei SCADA RT sind sowohl EXP als auch STD auf der DVD.


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Ist die WINCC Professional V13 DVD da ist schon ein Runtime dabei
> Bei SCADA RT sind sowohl EXP als auch STD auf der DVD.



wie lautet der genaue Pfad auf der DVD? Ich find da kein STD bei mir

Danke.


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

InstData\SQL


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> InstData\SQL



OK, auf der Downloadbaren Trial Version gibt's da nur EXP...

auf welcher DVD ist der SQL-STD bei Dir mit drauf? Ich schnall das nicht ganz? Und wenn Du ne Engineeringstation installierst, wird da der STD oder EXP installiert, siehst Du unter Start-Programme-SQL, wenn da der SQL Server Management Studio auftaucht...

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

Hi,

installiert habe ich die WinCC Professional V13.0.
Dort wird WinCC Runtime Advanched Simulation und WinCC Runtime Professional Simulation installiert.
Und eben das SQL Express Setup

Dann hab ich eine DVD WinCC RT Runtime Professional, dort sind dann EXP und STD auf der DVD abgelegt.


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> installiert habe ich die WinCC Professional V13.0.
> Dort wird WinCC Runtime Advanched Simulation und WinCC Runtime Professional Simulation installiert.
> ...



OK, danke so hab ich's mir schon gedacht. Die Download-Trial-Version scheint dann auch identisch mit Deiner WinCC Prof V13. Die RT-DVD (gibt's nicht als Download) hat dann den STD, was man ja auch braucht.

Da spart Siemens mal locker einige Lizenzkosten an MS 

Dann würde mich höchstens noch interessieren, was ich bei einer ES-OS-Singlestation installieren soll...

Alle Fragen, die man sich für WinCC7 schonmal beantwortet hatte, stellen sich jetzt wieder neu...

Danke für die Infos.

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

natürlich ist die TRIAL DVD die gleiche wie die Kauf DVD, unterscheidet sich nur in der Lizenz.
Eine TRIAL Installation kann durch eine gültige Lizenz zur Vollversion geamcht werden, ganz ohne Installation.

Was meinst du den mit ES-OS-Singlestation?


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Was meinst du den mit ES-OS-Singlestation?



Ja, der selbe Rechner zum Engineering und zum Bedienen-Beobachten aber mit TIA-WinCC-prof, ohne OS-Server. Da müsste dann ja nachträglich zum WinCC-Prof noch WinCC-Prof-RT installiert werden, um den SQL-STD zu bekommen... Stellt sich die Frage, ob das geht oder ob sowas bei TIA überhaupt vorgesehen ist.



ChristophD schrieb:


> natürlich ist die TRIAL DVD die gleiche wie die Kauf DVD, unterscheidet sich nur in der Lizenz.
> Eine TRIAL Installation kann durch eine gültige Lizenz zur Vollversion geamcht werden, ganz ohne Installation.



So natürlich ist das nicht, ich hab hier ne gebrannt WinCC7.2-Trial-DVD rumliegen, keine Ahnung wo die herkommt. Da fehlt auch der SQL-STD und sonst noch einiges...

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

also ich kann jetzt die RT Installation auf meiner VM noch machen, da ist aktuell STpe7 Prof V13 und WinCC prof V13 installiert.

Das mit der TRIAL DVD ist glaube ich bei TIA schon immer so das es lediglich eine gültige Lizenz braucht um die Vollversion zu bekommen.


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> also ich kann jetzt die RT Installation auf meiner VM noch machen, da ist aktuell STpe7 Prof V13 und WinCC prof V13 installiert.


wäre ja mal interessant, was TIA dazu sagt...

Hier mal die Einschränkungen von SQL 2008 R2 EXP:



> *Wichtige Einschränkungen des “MS SQL Server 2008 R2 Express”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

hier die Installations-Einstellungen für meinen Test

Wie man in bild 2 sieht wird express deinstalliert und Standard installiert.


----------



## vollmi (26 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> TIA ist eben etwas, das neu ist und wo Big$ beweisen muss, dass alle anderen Hersteller dumm sind, wenn diese nach den Kundenbedürfnissen fragen und die Software entsprechend entwickeln.



Das glaub ich nicht. Das was TIA versucht zu bewerkstelligen ist Das was z.B. Codesys schon lange beherrscht. Die symbolische konsistente Programmierung ohne das man sich ständig über die Speicherverteilung im Hintergrund kümmern muss.
Das programmieren in SCL und AWL mit aktiver Mitarbeit des Editors der Symbole vervollständigt und ihnen Speicherbereiche zuweist. Eben das man sich nicht mehr vorkommt als ob man alles mit nem "Dummen" Texteditor programmiert.

mfG René


----------



## ChristophD (26 März 2014)

also installation ist ohne Fehler durchgelaufen


----------



## ducati (26 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht. Das was TIA versucht zu bewerkstelligen ist Das was z.B. Codesys schon lange beherrscht. Die symbolische konsistente Programmierung ohne das man sich ständig über die Speicherverteilung im Hintergrund kümmern muss.
> Das programmieren in SCL und AWL mit aktiver Mitarbeit des Editors der Symbole vervollständigt und ihnen Speicherbereiche zuweist. Eben das man sich nicht mehr vorkommt als ob man alles mit nem "Dummen" Texteditor programmiert.



Tja, was Siemens wohl bewegt hat, TIA zu entwickeln kann man nur erahnen, vielleicht haben die auch auf den chinesischen Markt spekuliert, und dafür muss alles schon bunt sein...

Jedenfalls denke ich, die Schlipsträger haben mal wieder den Aufwand dafür gehörig unterschätzt.

Trotzdem hätte man einige Dinge, die jetzt bei TIA als super neu beworben werden, sicherlich auch in Step7 5.5 integrieren können.

Hätte wäre würde  Auch wenn Siemens hier sicherlich mitliest, wir können die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen, auch wenn Siemens das sicherlich selbst gern würde, um einige Fehler ungeschehen zu machen 

ich versuche alles Mögliche, um den Einsatz von TIA für mich soweit in die Zukunft zu schieben wie geht. Aber sicherlich kommt irgendwann ein Kunde, der es unbedingt will...

Dann kündige ich *ROFL*

Nee, man kann echt nicht mehr machen als den Chef und die Kunden sachlich aufzuklären. Der Rest liegt nicht in unserer Hand.

Gruß.


----------



## Aventinus (26 März 2014)

und am Ende programmieren wir doch alle mit TIA. War bei WinCC flexible nicht anders.


----------



## Ralle (26 März 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> und am Ende programmieren wir doch alle mit TIA. War bei WinCC flexible nicht anders.



Dagegen hab ich nichts, wenn TIA halbwegs funktioniert, ich beim Laptopkauf nicht ausgeraubt werde, weil ich das Beste und schnellste kaufen muß, um vernünftig arbeiten zu können, ich nicht 2 Riesenbildschirme auf der Baustelle um mich gruppieren muß *und* ich bei diesen leidigen Tabellen (grauer Hintergrund mit hellgrauen Linien und etwas grauerer Schrift :-( ) nicht an Augenkrebs eingehe.

Punkt 1 ist langsam in Sicht. Der Rest wird nie, niemals!!!!!!!!!! Nicht bei Siemens!
Auch die 3 km langen Scrolltabellen in der Hardwarekonfig sind übel, inkl. Farbgebung.

Man kann auch jeden Fall sehen, von Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz (Farben, Kontraste, Anordnung von Buttons) hat $S noch nie was gehört. Leider.

Also werden wir und dran gewöhnen müssen und haben immer was zum Meckern.


----------



## bike (26 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ich versuche alles Mögliche, um den Einsatz von TIA für mich soweit in die Zukunft zu schieben wie geht. Aber sicherlich kommt irgendwann ein Kunde, der es unbedingt will...
> 
> Dann kündige ich *ROFL*
> 
> ...



Daher bedanke ich mich bei der GroKo, denn bei Rente mit 63 bleibt mir das erspart.
Und für unsere Anwendungen wird es noch ca 10 Jahre dauern bis mit TIA programmiert werden kann, was nicht bedeutet, dass es funktioniert.

Step7 Version 1 wurde komplett zurückgezogen, vielleicht erleben wir es auch hier?
Das System ist nach meiner Meinung völlig an der Realität vorbei angelegt.


bike


----------



## UniMog (26 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Nee, man kann echt nicht mehr machen als den Chef und die Kunden sachlich aufzuklären. Der Rest liegt nicht in unserer Hand.
> 
> 
> Gruß.



Dafür musst du selber erst einmal mit TIA arbeiten ....... Nur hier mitlesen ist für eine Beratung mehr als unzureichend .




Ralle schrieb:


> ?...... ich beim Laptopkauf nicht ausgeraubt werde, weil ich das Beste und schnellste kaufen muß, um vernünftig arbeiten zu können, ich nicht 2 Riesenbildschirme auf der Baustelle



bei größeren Projekten und längerer Inbetriebnahme egal mit welcher Software eigentlich ein muss.
Media Markt, Saturn und 999 Euro Laptop ist für unsere Berufsgruppe nicht die Lösung.


----------



## SoftMachine (27 März 2014)

.


ducati schrieb:


> ich versuche alles Mögliche, um den Einsatz von TIA für mich soweit in die Zukunft zu schieben wie geht.
> 
> Aber sicherlich kommt irgendwann ein Kunde, der es unbedingt will...
> 
> Dann kündige ich *ROFL*




Das ist doch mal ein Ansage !

Hoffentlich ist dein Rentenalter dann schon in greifbarer Nähe ?


----------



## BoxHead (27 März 2014)

Wenn ich mit Wincc V13 ein neues Projekt erstelle sehen die Bedienelemente per default anders aus (Farbverlauf und Co.) soweit sieht das ja auch deutlich besser aus. Warum stehen mir diese Gestalltungsmöglichkeiten nicht zurverfügung wenn ich ein V12 auf V13 konvertiertes Projekt öffne?

//Edit: Hat sich geklärt man muss die Geräteversion vom Panel von V12 auf V13 ändern.


----------



## BoxHead (27 März 2014)

Man kann nun einiges optisch ansprechender gestalten, allerdings fehlen einige Óptionen. Warum kann man bei der Meldeanzeige nicht mehr den vereinfachten Modus auswählen?


----------



## ducati (27 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Dafür musst du selber erst einmal mit TIA arbeiten ....... Nur hier mitlesen ist für eine Beratung mehr als unzureichend .


 

Ja da hast Du sicherlich Recht. Für mich hab ich aber schon einiges herausgefunden:
- unter VM läufts mit meinem Rechner nur schleppend -> neuer PC notwendig
- meine Bibliotheken müssen neu geschrieben werden -> Mehraufwand und zusätzlich benötigte Zeit zumindest für die erste Anlage
- Einarbeitungszeit notwendig -> Mehraufwand zusätzlich benötigte Zeit fürs erste Projekt
- TIA basiert auf symbolischer Programmierung -> einige unserer FUP-Kunden wollen das nicht, sondern nur absolut Merker
- TIA hat kein CFC -> nachteilig für einige Großprojekte
- neue Hardware 1500er -> Einarbeitung/Mehraufwand für Hardwareplaner

Und ob ab der 2. Anlage wirklich der von Siemens versprochene Produktivitätsschub kommt, ist zumindest nach den Aussagen hier im Forum fragwürdig.





SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Hoffentlich ist dein Rentenalter dann schon in greifbarer Nähe ?



Nee, noch nicht  Aber man muss ja nicht ewig SPS-Programmieren. Hab früher auch schon andere Sachen gemacht.
Aber hinter meiner Aussage war ein dickes Smiley.

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2014)

so einige Gründe sind aber auch nur vorgeschoben




ducati schrieb:


> - unter VM läufts mit meinem Rechner nur schleppend -> neuer PC notwendig



grundsätzlich sollte in unseren Berufsfeld alle 2-3 Jahre der Rechner ausgestauscht werden.



ducati schrieb:


> - meine Bibliotheken müssen neu geschrieben werden -> Mehraufwand und zusätzlich benötigte Zeit zumindest für die erste Anlage
> - Einarbeitungszeit notwendig -> Mehraufwand zusätzlich benötigte Zeit fürs erste Projekt



Das ist nun einmal so.



ducati schrieb:


> - TIA basiert auf symbolischer Programmierung -> einige unserer FUP-Kunden wollen das nicht, sondern nur absolut Merker



dann schreib doch als Symbol "M 0.0", dann wird der Kunde kein unterschied merken.


----------



## ducati (27 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> so einige Gründe sind aber auch nur vorgeschoben



Ja und Nein...

Da ich den Vorteil von TIA für mich nicht sehe, verstehe ich auch nicht, warum ich es freiwillig einsetzen soll...

Wie oben schon geschrieben, liegt das aber selten in unserer Macht, wenn Kunde oder Chef es wollen, muss man's eh machen...


----------



## bike (27 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sollte in unseren Berufsfeld alle 2-3 Jahre der Rechner ausgestauscht werden..



Also mein Rechner ist ca 5 Jahre alt und der funktioniert immer noch perfekt.

Ich bin der Meinung, ich kaufe mir einen neuen Rechner, wenn ich es möchte und nicht wenn Big$ mir eine Bastelsoftware verkaufen will.


bike


----------



## ducati (27 März 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> ich nicht 2 Riesenbildschirme auf der Baustelle um mich gruppieren muß *und* ich bei diesen leidigen Tabellen (grauer Hintergrund mit hellgrauen Linien und etwas grauerer Schrift :-( ) nicht an Augenkrebs eingehe.
> ...
> Auch die 3 km langen Scrolltabellen in der Hardwarekonfig sind übel, inkl. Farbgebung.
> ...
> Man kann auch jeden Fall sehen, von Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz (Farben, Kontraste, Anordnung von Buttons) hat $S noch nie was gehört. Leider.



Angeblich haben die ja so viel Forschungsarbeit in die Ergonomie der TIA-Oberfläche gesteckt... Ich denke, die Vorstellung von Ergonomie der Schlippsträger-Outlook-Powerpointklicker ist einfach eine andere, als bei den SPS-Programmierern.

Vielleicht will Siemens auch einfach die ständig meckernden funktionsbezogenen SPS-Programmierer loswerden und durch BWLer oder Chinesen ersetzen...

Die Anlagen will ich dann mal sehen 

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (27 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Also mein Rechner ist ca 5 Jahre alt und der funktioniert immer noch perfekt.



Ich wünschte ich könnte das auch. Aber wenn ich neue Technik sehe. Ist sofort das "habenwill" Gefühl da. Drum hab ich sowieso immer die neusten Rechner und elektrischen Spielzeuge. Nur Autos werden bei mir alt bis sie nicht mehr funktionieren. 
Okay von meinem röhrenTV konnte ich mich auch nicht trennen der lagert topfunktionierend im Keller. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Rene


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (27 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich neue Technik sehe. Ist sofort das "habenwill" Gefühl da. Drum hab ich sowieso immer die neusten Rechner und elektrischen Spielzeuge.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Rene
> ...



100% ACK


Natürlich geht auch mir einiges auf den Wecker...... bei TIA
Aber ich verdiene meine Brötchen mit dem Kram und die Projekte die ich bisher damit gemacht habe .... laufen alle....

Im Augenblick arbeite ich mit V12 und V13....... bis STEP 7 Safety Advanced V13 angekommen ist.

Gruß


----------



## ducati (27 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich neue Technik sehe. Ist sofort das "habenwill" Gefühl da. Drum hab ich sowieso immer die neusten Rechner und elektrischen Spielzeuge.



Das lässt zum Glück mit dem Alter nach 

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (27 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich würde die 1500 auch nicht direkt scharf in einem neuen Projekt einsetzen. Aber ich hab sie ja jetzt auch schon ein paar Monate mit fast allen Karten die man kriegt auf dem Versuchstisch und hab sie *in meiner Freizeit ausprobiert*.



und auch dieser Spieltrieb lässt mit dem Alter nach


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2014)

LG hat endlich den richtigen Monitor für TIA <<---- 83 cm ---->>
http://m.lg.com/de/monitore/lg-34UM95


----------



## vollmi (27 März 2014)

Ich bin ja schon 35ig. Bald 40 also schon opahaft alt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (27 März 2014)

schöner Moni, nur wir die Auflösung nicht von TIA unterstützt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> schöner Moni, nur wir die Auflösung nicht von TIA unterstützt



Nicht schlimm, dann passt wenigstens in einer Ecke noch ProTool, nur so aus Nostalgie


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich kommt ProTool sogar mit der Auflösung klar.


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (27 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> 100% ACK
> 
> 
> Natürlich geht auch mir einiges auf den Wecker...... bei TIA
> ...








Servus

Zur Info
Hab nun Safety V13.
Sollte also für jeden bald verfügbar sein.

Mfg Tobi

Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (28 März 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt ProTool sogar mit der Auflösung klar.



Also 2560 x 1600 ist für ProTool kein Problem....... Und der Monitor auch nicht......





ChristophD schrieb:


> schöner Moni, nur wir die Auflösung nicht von TIA unterstützt



Wo stehen eigentlich die unterstützen Auflösung bei TIA ?.. Im Handbuch ?.. Hab da noch nichts gefunden



tObiwan_Kenobi schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> 
> Zur Info
> ...



Hast du einen SUS-Vertrag ? Ich hab das als Update bestellt......


----------



## ducati (28 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> LG hat endlich den richtigen Monitor für TIA <<---- 83 cm ---->>
> http://m.lg.com/de/monitore/lg-34UM95



oder am besten gleich 3 davon 




Gruß


----------



## vollmi (28 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> oder am besten gleich 3 davon
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 23744
> 
> ...



Hmpf. Ist das notwendig einem Süchtigen noch das Zeug unter die Nase zu halten? :icon_redface:


----------



## ducati (28 März 2014)

naja, aber 3000€ nur für die Monitore wirst Du Dir sicher verkneifen können 

aber ich wird das trotzdem meinem Chef vortragen:

"mit dem Verweis auf das SPS-Forum ist mit TIA nur ein effizientes Arbeiten möglich, wenn man diese 3 Monitore verwendet"

Auf das Gesicht bin ich gespannt 

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (28 März 2014)

Ich stell mir grad vor, wie man die Bildschirme auf der Baustelle auspackt inmitten von staubspuckenden Ventilatoren und Elektriker mit Bohrhammern überall. ^^


----------



## JesperMP (28 März 2014)

Bin gerade am installieren von V13.
Warum warum WARUM dauert es STUNDEN ?? :twisted: :sb7:
Was dauert so lange ? Das auspacken von Dateien ? Durchsuchen von den Registry ? Checken welche Programme schon installiert sind ?
Ich verstehe nicht warum es in 2014 so lange dauern muss einfach um ein Programm zu installieren.


----------



## JesperMP (28 März 2014)

Und das Bild und den Text "Wow ! Up to date in next to no time!" ist ein Freckheit !

Dies entspricht mehr mein Gefühl:


----------



## RONIN (28 März 2014)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Und das Bild und den Text "Wow ! Up to date in next to no time!" ist ein Freckheit !


Ja, meine erste Reaktion darauf war auch nicht besser...
Dieses Foto ist wirklich ein PR-Fail der seines gleichen sucht.

Allerdings kann ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht daran erinnern jemals ein größeres Siemens-Software-Produkt unter 1,5 - 2 Stunden installiert zu haben...
Also nichts neues an der Front. Und ob Siemens schon in 2014 angekommen ist...


----------



## ducati (28 März 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht daran erinnern jemals ein größeres Siemens-Software-Produkt unter 1,5 - 2 Stunden installiert zu haben...
> Also nichts neues an der Front. Und ob Siemens schon in 2014 angekommen ist...



Jo, PCS7 unter VM-Ware rattert da locker nen halben Tag... + Betriebssystem und Updates etc. locker nen ganzer Tag.

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (28 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Updates etc. locker nen ganzer Tag.


Aber dafür geht der Rest (Auomatisierung) in 10 Minuten. *ROFL*

Es muss auch so schnell gehen, bevor vor lauter grau in grau der Augenkrebs einsetzt. Das ist für mich persönlich einer der größten Störfaktoren. Neben dem ständigen Menü hin und her schalten und Leisten größer und kleiner ziehen.


----------



## lilli (28 März 2014)

Nehmt das etwas lockerer, von TwinCAT 3 war ich auch enttäuscht.
Die Installation dauert 5x so lange als die Version 2!

Also - statt 5 Minuten dauert das jetzt 25....  ;-)


----------



## OWLer (28 März 2014)

Also die Installation von V13 (step 7 prof  und wincc advanced) war eigentlich nur eine Sachen von Knapp einer Stunden (ausprobiert auf mehreren PCs mit SSD). Allerdings nicht in VM immer nur auf sauberes Win7 Image.

Ansonsten hat das hochrüsten etc alles schön funktioniert, ist schon zügiger als V12.


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2014)

OWLer schrieb:


> Also die Installation von V13 (step 7 prof  und wincc advanced) war eigentlich nur eine Sachen von Knapp einer Stunden (ausprobiert auf mehreren PCs mit SSD). Allerdings nicht in VM immer nur auf sauberes Win7 Image.
> 
> Ansonsten hat das hochrüsten etc alles schön funktioniert, ist schon zügiger als V12.



Ja klar, aber wenn man migrieren will, braucht man Step7, evtl. V11, V12, Simotion, Starter, Safety, WinCC.
Das dauert dann, denn offensichtlich muß erst einmal alles, was schon installiert ist, gesucht werden usw.

Auf ein leeres System mag das gehen, aber auf ein normales Produktiv-System, das dauert ...

PS: Nicht jeder arbeitet schon mit SSD-Platte, da ist dann die DVD wohl das langsamste.


----------



## ChristophD (28 März 2014)

wie wäre es mit einem Sammelthread in dem jeder sein System und seine Installdauer einträgt?
Das kann man vorher mal schauen wie lange es ungefähr dauert und so die Mittagspause planen


----------



## mnuesser (28 März 2014)

Viel wichtiger ist doch erstmal herauszubekommen wie man das updatesystem blockiert, bevor ein automatisch ausgeliefertes update von siemens mir meine installation zerschießt!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (28 März 2014)

Automatische Updatesystem?
Der SW Updater dachte ich macht die Updates nur auf Anweisung und nicht automatisch.


----------



## mnuesser (28 März 2014)

Meinste das bleibt dabei?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (28 März 2014)

davon gehe ich aus, ansonsten wäre es eine weitere.exe die ich vom rechner verbanne, oder in der FW sperre


----------



## mnuesser (28 März 2014)

Siemens exe dateien lachen über firewalls, die arbeiten wie die siemens mitarbeiter schon auf einer höheren bewusstseinsebene... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (28 März 2014)

auch kein Problem das bekomme ich noch rechtzeitig mit


----------



## OWLer (28 März 2014)

@Ralle
Also ich nutze meine Rechner schon Produktiv... 
Dadurch das die V13 kein XP mehr unterstützt habe ich ein "altes M3 PG mit XP Step 7/WinAC/PDM und TiA 10.5 bis 12 drauf. Migrieren ist prinzipell möglich .
Jetzt habe ich eine neues "normales" Laptop mit Win7 und XP VM (für den Notfall)Ich fange quasi einmal sauber an.

Mein Bürorechner / Fernwartungsrechner hat aber auch nicht hier angegebenen etliche Stunden gebraucht und dort ist eigentlich recht viel Gedöns (OPC Office ACRON etc) drauf Plus .


SSD ist aber zum Zügigen arbeiten mit TiA Pflicht. I7 CPU mit X GB Ram bringt garnichts solange die Magnetscheibe rumbummelt.... 

Grüße

Owler


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2014)

@OWLer

Also ich hab auch ne SSD drin, aber "nur" 8GB und Siemens kommt grundsätzlich nur noch in eine VM, die VM ist aber auf meinem Laptop wirklich schnell. 
Trotzdem hat es insgesamt 2-3 mindestens Stunden gedauert, ich denke, es war eher noch länger..


----------



## bike (29 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo, PCS7 unter VM-Ware rattert da locker nen halben Tag... + Betriebssystem und Updates etc. locker nen ganzer Tag.
> 
> Gruß.



Also ich habe zum Test Virtualbox neu auf einer Linux Maschine 32 Bit mit dualcore und 1,8 GHz und 4GB installiert.
Dann Win XP und dazu PCS7 7.2.
Es hat 3 Stunden gedauert bis ich auf meine 416 CPU online kam und  das Projekt lief.
Also ist VM nicht die Lösung erster Wahl?

Wobei ich bei der Installation von TIA Version 12 2 Stunden länger brauchte.
Seltsam, denn bisher dachte ich PC7 sei das Installationsmonster. ;-)

Aber ich stimme Ralle uneingeschränkt zu:
TIA direkt auf dem Rechner installieren muss nicht sein, denn ich muss ja Geld mit dem Gerät verdienen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2014)

Gestern V13 installiert, nachdem im Abstand von 3 Wochen, endlich zu Step 7 auch
WinCC gekommen ist. Ich habe leichtsinniger Weise V13 nicht in einer VM, sondern
einfach parallel zu V11 und V12 installiert. Es hat funktioniert...

Das Installieren ist echt eine Prozedur, die nur nach Feierabend möglich ist, wenn man 
im Büro noch ein wenig arbeiten möchte. 

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist das PLCSIM nicht entsprechend dem TIA Concept in TIA
wie WinCC installiert wird, sondern parallel.


----------



## IBFS (30 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig wundert ist das PLCSIM nicht entsprechend dem TIA Concept in TIA
> wie WinCC installiert wird, sondern parallel.



Damit man es bestimmt auch separat laufen lassen kann?
Das hätte durchaus Sinn, aber nur mit einer SIMU-Runtime
zum testen derselben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2014)

Aber mal ehrlich das Ding ist ja immer noch elendig zäh, ich habe jetzt keine SSD,
aber das kann doch nicht der Ernst einer Firma sein, wo Software groß geschrieben 
wird.


----------



## UniMog (30 März 2014)

Helmut probier mal eine SSD ..... Nicht wegen TIA sonder weil das zu einer normalen Festplatte mehr als ein Turbo ist........ Ich möchte keinen Laptop mehr ohne SSD.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Helmut probier mal eine SSD ..... Nicht wegen TIA sonder weil das zu einer normalen Festplatte mehr als ein Turbo ist........ Ich möchte keinen Laptop mehr ohne SSD.



Ja da hast du recht, sollte ich mal sehen das ich eine bekomme.

Das schlimme ist, das ich dann wieder bei der EDV für die Grundinstallation
betteln muß, das kann dann wieder ein 1/2 bis zu ein 3/4 Jahr dauern.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht, sollte ich mal sehen das ich eine bekomme.
> 
> Das schlimme ist, das ich dann wieder bei der EDV für die Grundinstallation
> betteln muß, das kann dann wieder ein 1/2 bis zu ein 3/4 Jahr dauern.



Ich hab einfach die Festplatte geklont, das reichte. Da brauchst du nichts neu zu installieren.
Arconis sollte das tun.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht, sollte ich mal sehen das ich eine bekomme.
> 
> Das schlimme ist, das ich dann wieder bei der EDV für die Grundinstallation
> betteln muß, das kann dann wieder ein 1/2 bis zu ein 3/4 Jahr dauern.



Hast du deinen Laden nicht im Griff ????? ... ich probiere übrigens grade Office2013 mit OneDrive aus. Genau so eine Scheiße.  Langsam , Verbindungsabbrüche, Farben für den Arsch.... also hakt nicht immer nur auf Siemens rum. Andere sind auch nicht besser.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach die Festplatte geklont, das reichte. Da brauchst du nichts neu zu installieren.
> Arconis sollte das tun.



War das wirklich umproblematisch, wenn man so im Netz schaut wird davon abgeraten,
es sollte neu Installiert werden. Ich weiß auch nicht ob es die Festplatte alleine ist, die 
den Rechner so langsam macht oder weil einfach zuviel drauf ist.

ich glaube da ist jetzt mal ein eigner Thread nötig http://www.sps-forum.de/hardware/70257-empfehlung-fuer-ssd-festplatte.html#post487048


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

falscher Thread


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2014)

Alle die hier über TIA V13 rumeckern müssen irgendetwas falsch machen.....

Zitat aus einer Email :



> *
> Rund um das Thema Totally Integrated Automation (TIA Portal V13) haben wir folgendes vorbereitet:*
> 
> *·* *Höchste Performance der neuen 1500(F) CPUen trifft auf intuitivstes Engineering im TIA-Portal mit perfekt integrierter Sicherheitstechnik.
> *



Mehr braucht es doch nicht, oder ?


----------



## vollmi (2 April 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mehr braucht es doch nicht, oder ?



Doch. Ich brauch daraufhin einen Schnapps.

mfG René


----------



## bike (2 April 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mehr braucht es doch nicht, oder ?



Ich würde gern wissen, was die Leute morgens im Kaffee haben bzw was die rauchen.

Soviel MIst machen meine drei Pferde nicht einmal in einer Woche oder in einem Jahr oder leben die überhaupt so lange?

Doch im Ernst, wer glaubt so etwas noch?


bike


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mehr braucht es doch nicht, oder ?



Man könnte meinen Siemens hat ein paar Moderatoren vom Homeshopping abgeworben 
Fehlt nur noch dieser Quatsch mit "Automatisieren in 10 Minuten"


----------



## ducati (3 April 2014)

Vor allem machen die sich völlig unglaubwürdig...

Wenn die so viel Quatsch reden, stellt sich die Frage, ob und welchen technischen Aussagen man überhaupt vertrauen kann...

Ehrlichkeit kommt auf Dauer weiter, zumindest bei mir.

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (4 April 2014)

V13.0 UPD1 ist da


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> V13.0 UPD1 ist da



Ich habe doch letzte Woche erst V13 per SUS bekommen.


----------



## UniMog (5 April 2014)

Cool ein Update


----------



## mnuesser (7 April 2014)

so... und warum findet der integrierte Updater dieses Update nicht?
Zeugt wieder von Qualität, wahrscheinlich haben die bis jetzt nur mal ne Oberfläche zusammengefrickelt,
und ne Schleife die 30 sec läuft wenn man den Button drückt...


----------



## UniMog (7 April 2014)

Geil... das wollte ich schon lange haben

PLCSIM kann nun aus dem TIA Portal direkt aufgerufen werden, auch wenn ein Projektname* chinesische Schriftzeichen *enthält. ROFLMAO


----------



## mnuesser (7 April 2014)

Der chinesische Raubkopien Markt ist halt größer als der Heimische Markt... da muss man Prioritäten setzen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz (7 April 2014)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mich zurzeit in TIA V13 ein. Habe da mal eine Frage! Wenn ich eine CPC der 300 oder auch 400 Serie Projektiert habe kann ich bei FBs, FCs und Obs die Programmiersprachen in KOP,FUP  sowie in AWL umschalten. Habe ich aber eine 1500 Projektiert kann man nur zwischen KOP und FUP umschalten AWL ist grau hinterlegt!


----------



## Franz (7 April 2014)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mich zurzeit in TIA V13 ein. Habe da mal eine Frage! Wenn ich eine CPU der 300 oder auch 400 Serie Projektiert habe kann ich bei FBs, FCs und Obs die Programmiersprachen in KOP,FUP  sowie in AWL umschalten. Habe ich aber eine 1500 Projektiert kann man nur zwischen KOP und FUP umschalten AWL ist grau hinterlegt!


----------



## miami (7 April 2014)

Falls Du dich vertippt hast und meintest, dass AWL bei der *S7-1200* nicht wählbar ist, dann hast Du recht. Die S7-1200 kann nur FUP, KUP und SCL.
Für die S7-300/400/1500 stehen FUP, KOP, AWL und SCL zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (7 April 2014)

Aber bei der 1500 kann man den baustein nicht nachträglich auf awl umschalten. Entweder in awl erstellen oder in fup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miami (7 April 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber bei der 1500 kann man den baustein nicht nachträglich auf awl umschalten. Entweder in awl erstellen oder in fup.


Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. 
Dürfte daran liegen, dass KOP und FUP nicht mehr auf AWL basieren (sollen).


----------



## Aventinus (7 April 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber bei der 1500 kann man den baustein nicht nachträglich auf awl umschalten. Entweder in awl erstellen oder in fup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Und was Siemens für Fortschritte macht.


----------



## vollmi (7 April 2014)

Naja. Bei der 1500er wird halt kein awl generiert. Scl und awl haben da einfach nichts mehr miteinander zu tun. Ich find das fortschrittlich. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aventinus (7 April 2014)

Das ist klar. Aber von SCL hab ich ja auch nicht geredet.


----------



## Franz (7 April 2014)

Ich habe einen Baustein in FUP programmiert möchte aber einen FB Aufruf „Auto_ein“ ersetzen durch (FB  „Auto_zwei“ ) ohne die ganze Anschaltung zu löschen! Früher habe ich den Baustein einfach in AWL umgeschaltet und das alles schön angepasst,  jetzt mit TIA V13 und einer 1500 SPS geht das ja nicht mehr das man den Baustein in AWL umschalten! Kennt einer einen Trick?


----------



## vollmi (7 April 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Aber von SCL hab ich ja auch nicht geredet.



Ja da aber auch kein AWL auf der machine läuft. Wird das wohl auch keinen Sinn machen FUP in AWL zu Wandel und den dann in den sps Code zu wandeln. 
Bei der 300 war FUP nur ne andere Darstellung des AWL Codes.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franz (7 April 2014)

Ich kann doch FC,FB,OBs in AWL erstellen! Wie das TIA auf der SPS ablegt damit habe ich mich nicht geschäftig! Wichtiger ist wie ich meine FB (Auto_eine) in dem Aufruf anpassen kann!


----------



## vollmi (7 April 2014)

Franz schrieb:


> Ich kann doch FC,FB,OBs in AWL erstellen! Wie das TIA auf der SPS ablegt damit habe ich mich nicht geschäftig! Wichtiger ist wie ich meine FB (Auto_eine) in dem Aufruf anpassen kann!



Edit: 
quelle geht auch nur noch in SCL bei 1200 und 1500

mfG René


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 April 2014)

Bei den 1200/1500 wird durch SCL, FUP und KOP eine anderer "AWL"-Befehlssatz verwendet, als den du direkt in AWL eingeben kannst. Diese sind nicht ineinander überführbar.
Hingegen wäre es zumindest theoretisch möglich, von FUP nach SCL zu wandeln, und teilweise zumindest auch von SCL nach FUP.

Es wäre mal ein Geschwindigkeitsvergleich auf einer 1500 zwischen FUP und AWL interessant. Ich würde fast vermuten dass AWL langsamer ist als FUP.

Nebenbei: Programmiert man mit TIA-Portal eine 300/400, so lässt sich ein SCL-Baustein nicht mehr als AWL darstellen wie es Step 7 gemacht hat. Dieser lässt sich ohne Quelle nicht mehr öffnen.


----------



## Franz (7 April 2014)

Werde dann meine Bausteilaufrufe in einem AWL Netzwerk machen! Da kann man alles noch schön anpassen! Und auch Instanzen kann ich aufrufen die ich erst im Statischen Bereich des FBs angelegt habe! In KOP und FUB geht das auch nicht, da muss ich erst den FB aufrufen und dann fragt mich TIA ob es ein Instanz werden so oder nicht!


----------



## ducati (8 April 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> denke das meinte er http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/89474332
> 
> weiß aber nicht was witzig daran ist



Funktioniert das PIDprof eigentlich nur mit 300/400? Da kannst nur den Kopf schütteln. Gibt's eigentlich überhaupt schon sinnvolle Bibliotheken für TIA?


----------



## UniMog (8 April 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Funktioniert das PIDprof eigentlich nur mit 300/400? Da kannst nur den Kopf schütteln. Gibt's eigentlich überhaupt schon sinnvolle Bibliotheken für TIA?



Nicht viele......
Wir hatten heute auch eine kleine Diskussion.... wegen Bausteinen die mit TIA V12 SP1 erstellt worden sind.
Die Bausteine sind mit Passwort geschützt was ja nicht schlecht ist aber dadurch in V13 nicht zu benutzen wenn man das Passwort nicht kennt.

Weil bei einem Wechsel der Version von 12->13 müßen diese neu übersetzt werden und ohne Passwort geht das nicht.... 
Naja was soll man sagen auf der einen Seite finde ich TIA gut und auf der anderen Seite ..... ist halt eine Hassliebe im Augenblick   


Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 April 2014)

Hallo Unimog,

Ich hab mit die V13 Upd1 Passwortgeschützte Bausteine (FB's) nicht mehr beobachten können. Auch nicht seine Instanzdatenbaustein.

Ich hab selbst die Verschlüsslung gemacht und dann auch nach die Beobachtung Test  wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Hast du da auch dieselbe Erfahrung ?

Bram


----------



## UniMog (8 April 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hallo Unimog,
> 
> Ich hab mit die V13 Upd1 Passwortgeschützte Bausteine (FB's) nicht mehr beobachten können. Auch nicht seine Instanzdatenbaustein.
> 
> ...



Das muss ich mal probieren........ Versuche ich morgen mal


----------



## Franz (10 April 2014)

Hallo, versuche gerade mit PLC Sim und einer CPU 1516-3 sowie einem TP1500m Comfort einfach ein Merker im HMI zu animieren (0 weit 1 Rot)! Aber ohne Erfolg. Habe es mit einer TCP Verbindung  angelegt!  Er kompiliert es ohne Fehler und Warnungen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2014)

Franz schrieb:


> Hallo, versuche gerade mit PLC Sim und einer CPU 1516-3 sowie einem TP1500m Comfort einfach ein Merker im HMI zu animieren (0 weit 1 Rot)! Aber ohne Erfolg. Habe es mit einer TCP Verbindung  angelegt!  Er kompiliert es ohne Fehler und Warnungen!



Freunde ihr macht jetzt hier aber kein Thread für alle Fragen zu TIA, die einen eigenen Thread vertragen könnte.

Konzentrieren wir uns hier mal auf die allgemeinen Dinge um TIA.


----------



## BoxHead (10 April 2014)

Franz schrieb:


> Hallo, versuche gerade mit PLC Sim und einer CPU 1516-3 sowie einem TP1500m Comfort einfach ein Merker im HMI zu animieren (0 weit 1 Rot)! Aber ohne Erfolg. Habe es mit einer TCP Verbindung angelegt! Er kompiliert es ohne Fehler und Warnungen!



Das problem hatte ich auch. Man muss im Systemmanager von Windows die Schnittstelle vom PG auf PLCSIM 1200/1500 umstellen...

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/70225-simulation-von-hmi-und-plc-im-tia.html


----------



## Softi79 (10 April 2014)

Hi zusammen,
seit dieser Woche habe ich auch TIA V13 Update 1 im Einsatz, sieht echt gut aus.
Bausteine übertragen dauert nur noch 6 Sekunden statt wie bisher 2 Minuten ....

Gruß Softi


----------



## Joerg123 (10 April 2014)

Softi79 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> seit dieser Woche habe ich auch TIA V13 Update 1 im Einsatz, sieht echt gut aus.
> Bausteine übertragen dauert nur noch 6 Sekunden statt wie bisher 2 Minuten ....
> 
> Gruß Softi



Dann Übertrag mal etwas in ein Comfort Panel mit FW 13.
Soll schnell kannst du gar nicht gucken.... :shock:


----------



## RONIN (10 April 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Es wäre mal ein Geschwindigkeitsvergleich auf einer 1500 zwischen FUP und AWL interessant. Ich würde fast vermuten dass AWL langsamer ist als FUP.



Wenn man glaubt was die Siemens-Jungs so erzählen, dann wäre das tatsächlich so.

Laut deren Aussagen verfügt die 1500 über einen separaten Code-Interpreter für AWL. Die 1500 würde dann, sobald sie auf AWL-Code trifft, den Interpreter wechseln. Dieser Interpreter wäre angeblich nahezu ident mit der 300/400-Serie und würde nahezu kaum von der neuen Architektur profitieren.

Klingt eigentlich ziehmlich logisch. Die Aussage ist aber trotzdem mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Laut deren Aussagen verfügt die 1500 über einen separaten Code-Interpreter für AWL. Die 1500 würde dann, sobald sie auf AWL-Code trifft, den Interpreter wechseln. Dieser Interpreter wäre angeblich nahezu ident mit der 300/400-Serie und würde nahezu kaum von der neuen Architektur profitieren.



Höher, Schneller, Weiter ... solange meine Zykluszeit unter 5-10ms liegt, ist es mir egal wie der Interpreter arbeitet ... das will ich gar nicht wissen ... Hauptsache es funktioniert überhaupt  ;-)


----------



## RONIN (10 April 2014)

Genau.

Sonst könnten dir auch die ganzen Vertreter ja gar nicht mehr zum hundertsten mal erzählen um wie viel schneller deren Steuerung ist...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Wenn man glaubt was die Siemens-Jungs so erzählen, dann wäre das tatsächlich so.
> 
> Laut deren Aussagen verfügt die 1500 über einen separaten Code-Interpreter für AWL. Die 1500 würde dann, sobald sie auf AWL-Code trifft, den Interpreter wechseln. Dieser Interpreter wäre angeblich nahezu ident mit der 300/400-Serie und würde nahezu kaum von der neuen Architektur profitieren.



Wenn Siemens das auch sagt, dann liege ich mit meinen eigenen Erkenntnissen ja nicht so weit daneben ;-)

Aber ob das ein anderer Interpreter ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es ist eine andere Operation, wie ein + und - auch Verschiedene sind. Mit SCL/FUP/KOP werden komplexere Instruktionen erzeugt, z.B. würde eine Addition in SCL/FUP/KOP einer einzigen Anweisuung für den Interpreter entsprechen, in AWL sind das dann gleich 4 (2x Laden der Operanden, 1x Laden der Operation, und 1x Zuweisung). Im Untergrund muss das für die eine Anweisung in SCL/FUP/KOP natürlich genauso gemacht werden die entsprechend besser optimiert werden kann, weil man weiß was kommt. Aber es war wohl eine Konzeptentscheidung die man zu Ungunsten von AWL getroffen hat.


----------



## RONIN (12 April 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber ob das ein anderer Interpreter ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Grundsätzlich würde ich eigentlich auch so denken, mich wundert dann nur warum bei der 1200er AWL weggelassen wurde.
War das eine reine politische Entscheidung oder ist, damit die neue Architektur AWL versteht, doch irgendeine zusätzliche
Komponente (welcher Art auch immer) nötig?

Wenn's eine politische Entscheidung war macht es wenig Sinn das die 1200 SCL kann. Wenn tatsächlich zusätzlich irgendwas
nötig wäre könnte man dieses Etwas wegen der niedriegen Preisspanne weggelassen haben.

Etwa so wie den Stop/Run-Schalter. Da hat mir der Siemes-Vertreter doch ernsthaft gesagt das auch dieser aus Kostengründen eingespart wurde. Das war echt der Witz des Tages. Die 2 Cent hätt ich dem Chinesen der das Ding zusammenschraubt auch noch gezahlt.


----------



## Crack123 (12 April 2014)

Ich würde mir fast wieder einen MRES STOP RUN RUN-P Schalter wie auf den alten 300er CPUs wünschen, einmal verdrückt und schon wars in der Steuerung xD


----------



## vita-2002 (16 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Wenn man glaubt was die Siemens-Jungs so erzählen, dann wäre das tatsächlich so.
> 
> Laut deren Aussagen verfügt die 1500 über einen separaten  Code-Interpreter für AWL. Die 1500 würde dann, sobald sie auf AWL-Code  trifft, den Interpreter wechseln. Dieser Interpreter wäre angeblich  nahezu ident mit der 300/400-Serie und würde nahezu kaum von der neuen  Architektur profitieren.
> 
> Klingt eigentlich ziehmlich logisch. Die Aussage ist aber trotzdem mit Vorsicht zu genießen.



Ich habe was anderes gelesen:



> Optimierter Maschinencode:
> TIA Portal und S7-1200/1500 ermöglichen eine optimierte Laufzeitperformance in
> jeder Programmiersprache. Alle Sprachen werden gleichermaßen direkt in
> Maschinencode kompiliert.
> ...



http://support.automation.siemens.c...v12_de.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=90735758


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2014)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Ich habe was anderes gelesen:


Das was ich oben geschrieben hatte, hat uns damals
der Vortragende bei einem dieser TIA-Seminare, auf die man von der Firma geschickt wird, gesagt.

Wenn ich mit das PDF so grob durchschaue scheint die Wahrheit tatsächlich genau dazwischen zu liegen.
 Laut diesem Bild (Seite 9) wird AWL ebenso wie alle anderen Sprachen in Maschinencode konvertiert.



 Kapitel 3.9 "Sonstige Performance-Empfehlungen" offenbart aber das für gewisse AWL-Funktionen keine Konvertierung bzw. Ausführung innerhalb des S7-1200/1500 Architektur möglich sind.


			
				SIMENS schrieb:
			
		

> AWL: Verwenden Sie keine Register, da Adress- und Datenregister nur aus
> Kompatibilitätsgründen von S7-1500 emuliert werden.


Diese Teile werden dann also emuliert und sind vermutlich das was zur "Urban Legend" "AWL ist in der 1500 langsam" geführt hat.

Das würde allerdings auch schön erklären warum es in der S7-1200 kein AWL gibt. Dort hat man sich die Komponente die für diese Emulationen zuständig ist, einfach gespart.


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2014)

<EDIT: Arrgh! Jetzt hat der Thread doch glatt eine neue Seite angefangen, dabei wäre für mich eure Meinung zu meinem vorigen Betrag (Thema S7-1500-AWL) interessanter. </EDIT>

Noch was zur TIA-Version 13. Mittlerweile hab ich schon ein wenig damit gemacht.

Ich muss sagen, zum programmieren geht das schon ganz gut (von Ergonomie bei den Eingaben und Menüs ein wenig abgesehen).
 Man braucht leider viel mehr Maus-Klicks.
Gewisse Zusatzfunktionen sind auch ganz toll. Auch die Performance ist OK.

Beim Visualisieren kann ich das leider ganz und gar nicht behaupten. Dies ist auch der Grund warum wir die *Einführung von TIA wieder
abbrechen*.  :-(

 Wir haben alle Laptops laut Firmen-Standard (sind jetzt zugegeben nicht mehr alle frisch, vor allem meiner) aber bei weitem noch gut genug um problemlos und vor allem performant mit der bisherigen Siemens-Software (Step7, WinCCflex, WinCC) zu arbeiten. Core-i5, 4GB-Ram und Harddisk.

Wenn wir in WinCC-TIA-Advanced Bilder mit 10-20 Bildbausteinen erstellen, kann man kaum noch damit arbeiten. Selbst wenn man ein Objekt nur um ein Pixel versetzen möchte, dauert das min 10sek. Genauso wie jeder andere Mausklick. Man bekommt dann hin und wieder auch ein schönes Warnfenster mit "Systemresourcen erschöpft" aufgeblendet. Mein Kollege zählt sogar die Gesamt-Abstürze die er am Tag hat.  :sm14:

 Aus diesem Grund hab ich die Notbremse gezogen und unserer Firmenleitung klar gemacht das TIA für uns im Moment nicht nutzbar ist. 
Wir werden die Einführung weiter zurückschieben bis wir unserer PC-Hardware upgedatet haben. Was ein wenig dauern kann.

 Man braucht anscheinend wirklich einen kleinen Supercomputer der aktuellsten Generation. :-(


----------



## Joerg123 (17 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Core-i5, 4GB-Ram und Harddisk.



Meine Erfahrung:
i5 - Völlig Ausreichend
4GB Ram - Mindestent 8GB, besser 16GB
Harddisk - Nie wieder ohne SSD!

Das musst du deiner Firmenleitung klarmachen, SSD ist Pflicht wenn es halbwegs Spaß machen soll...


----------



## ducati (17 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Wenn wir in WinCC-TIA-Advanced Bilder mit 10-20 Bildbausteinen erstellen, kann man kaum noch damit arbeiten. Selbst wenn man ein Objekt nur um ein Pixel versetzen möchte, dauert das min 10sek. Genauso wie jeder andere Mausklick. Man bekommt dann hin und wieder auch ein schönes Warnfenster mit "Systemresourcen erschöpft" aufgeblendet. Mein Kollege zählt sogar die Gesamt-Abstürze die er am Tag hat.



Naja TIA muss ja auch die gewünschte Verschiebungsbahn prädiktiv vorausberechnen. Das aber nicht nur im Bezug zur Monitorfläche, sondern auch die absolute Lage im Universum, also relativ zur Erddrehung, Erdumlaufbahn, Bewegung der Sonne in der Milchstraße und die Lage aller Galaxien im Universum. Da kommt schon etwas Rechenaufwand zusammen. OK Albert Einstein hätte das vermutlich auf nem Blatt Papier ausgerechnet, aber die Kenntnisse der heutigen Softwareentwickler in der theoretischen Physik sind vermutlich auch nicht mehr dass, was sie früher waren. Der positive Nebeneffekt der aufwändigen Rechnung ist aber, dass die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten 6 Monate als Zwischenergebnis mit abfällt.

Gruß.

PS: Das TIA-WinCC-Prof. und nicht Adv. eigentlich das macht, was Ihr sonst üblicherweise mit WinCC7.2 treibt, ist Dir klar?


----------



## RONIN (17 April 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja TIA muss ja auch die gewünschte Verschiebungsbahn prädiktiv vorausberechnen. Das aber nicht nur im Bezug zur Monitorfläche, sondern auch die absolute Lage im Universum....


Well played, Sir! 



ducati schrieb:


> PS: Das TIA-WinCC-Prof. und nicht Adv. eigentlich das macht, was Ihr sonst üblicherweise mit WinCC7.2 treibt, ist Dir klar?


Ähm, ja. Wir haben immer schon beides (WinCC-Flex/ WinCC) bei uns im Haus eingesetzt. Das WinCCflex aber schon halb tot ist, wollten (gezwungenermaßen)  wir zumindest mal in dem Bereich umsatteln.

Bevor ich WinCC-Projekt mit TIA mache, vergeht wohl noch viel Zeit. 
Wir haben auch noch keine TIA-Prof-Lizenz gekauft. Ich warte da erst mal bis TIA in der Lage ist ohne größere Verzögerung das Higgs-Boson nachzuweisen. 

Oder geht Arbeiten in TIA-Professional flüssiger?


----------



## ducati (17 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Oder geht Arbeiten in TIA-Professional flüssiger?



Keine Ahnung, das Engineering vermutlich nicht, da m.M. TIA-WinCC-Prof. auch erstmal mit der TIA-Datenbank arbeitet und erst beim Speichern in der SQL-Datenbank ablegt.

Hattet Ihr die Probleme beim Engineering oder in der Runtime? Es gibt ja die Demo auch für TIA-WinCC-Prof. das kannst Du ja mal probieren.

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (17 April 2014)

Nö nur im Engineering. Die Runtime war Ok.

Wenn ich mich mal von mein Zorn erholt habe, könnt ich mir die Demo ja aml Ansehen. 

 Aber ich komm im Endeffekt eh nicht drum rum die Advanced zu verwenden. Wegen der Klein-Panels.

Lustig ist auch das, wenn man versucht in einem dieser "umfangreicheren" Bilder zu scrollen, dann ergibt sich so ein schönes Endlos-Bild. Wie zu alten Windows-Zeiten, wenn man ein abgestürtztes Fenster via Drag&Drop hin und her verschob.


----------



## ducati (17 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Aber ich komm im Endeffekt eh nicht drum rum die Advanced zu verwenden. Wegen der Klein-Panels.



Doch. TIA-WinCC-Prof beinhaltet auch die Adv.-Version. Du kannst also damit vom Kleinpanel über die Adv.-PC-Runtime bis zur Prof-PC-Runtime alles machen.

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (17 April 2014)

Ja schon, aber das Arbeiten bzw. der Resourcenverbrauch wird der selbe sein. Ohne Quantencomputer werden wir ohnehin nicht aus kommen.

Es wird bei uns auch garantiert irgenwann ne Prof-Lizenz geben. Es ist ja so das wir immer mehrere WinCCflex Lizenzen hatten (bereits Advandced-Combo) und ne einzelne WinCC-Lizenz. Auf der zu 95% der Zeit ich arbeite.

Wenn ich (oder Kunde) also sage, ich möchte umsatteln, dann wird auf Prof umgesattelt. Bei WinCC sehe ich aber schon gar keine Urgenz.

Und zuvor sowiso, Quantencomputer bauen.


----------



## bananajoe (25 Juni 2014)

Kann schon jemand eine Info zu den Hardwareanforderung an das Notebook geben? Die Anfoderungen die auf der S-Seite stehen sind etwas erschreckend.:?

Empfohlen sind dort 8 GB RAM und eine Core i5 CPU mit 3,3 Ghz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2014)

bananajoe schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand eine Info zu den Hardwareanforderung an das Notebook geben? Die Anfoderungen die auf der S-Seite stehen sind etwas erschreckend.:?
> 
> Empfohlen sind dort 8 GB RAM und eine Core i5 CPU mit 3,3 Ghz



Es darf gerne ein wenig mehr sein und ganz wichtig eine SSD


----------



## IBFS (25 Juni 2014)

bananajoe schrieb:


> ... erschreckend.:?
> Empfohlen sind dort 8 GB RAM und eine Core i5 CPU mit 3,3 Ghz



erschreckend?   

Was ist den bitte an 8 GB und i5 erschreckend?   

Was ist so schlimm daran einen 12GB / i7 / SDD-Rechner kaufen zu müssen, wo schon Schneider-Antriebs-Software eine Größe von 1,3 GIG hat. 

Gewöhn dich dran.


----------



## Wutbürger (25 Juni 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> erschreckend?
> 
> Was ist den bitte an 8 GB und i5 erschreckend?
> 
> ...



Erschreckend ist, dass man dann immer noch ganz weit entfernt von flüssigem arbeiten ist! :evil:

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## UniMog (25 Juni 2014)

SSD ist nicht gleich SSD ...... Und ein 899 Euro Rechner vom Saturn hat auch nicht viel mit einem 3000 Euro Rechner gemeinsam auch wenn beide eine I7 CPU haben....... Hört sich blöd an... Ist aber so


----------



## IBFS (26 Juni 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> SSD ist nicht gleich SSD ...



Habe letzten Herbst einen gebrauchten W510 mit 16 GIG und neuer 256SSD (SAMSUNG) und FullHD für Netto unter 1000€ gekauft. 
Da muss man sich nicht ganz so vorsehen, als wenn man selbigen als W530er für rund 2000€ gekauft hätte.


----------



## UniMog (26 Juni 2014)

Samsung macht aber auch gute und schnelle SSD Platten......... Die 840 pro oder EVO sind klasse...

Gruß


----------



## ChristophD (2 Juli 2014)

Das erste Update für TIA Safety V13 wäre dann auch da

*Update 1 zu STEP 7 Safety Advanced V13*


----------



## UniMog (2 Juli 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Das erste Update für TIA Safety V13 wäre dann auch da
> 
> *Update 1 zu STEP 7 Safety Advanced V13*



- Steigerung der Performance
- Performance-Verbesserung für Bedienen und Beobachten
- Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde verbessert

Komisch das steht fast so in jedem Update....... sind das versteckte Eigenschaften ????


----------



## ChristophD (2 Juli 2014)

nein ist vermutlich ein Standardtextbaustein der einfach bei jedem Update angehackt wird 
Das nennt man dann Automatisierung der Update Informationen


----------



## Ralle (2 Juli 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Das erste Update für TIA Safety V13 wäre dann auch da
> 
> *Update 1 zu STEP 7 Safety Advanced V13*



Schade, man hat noch immer keine F-Baugruppen, wenn man Shared Device mit ET200SP benötigt.


----------



## ChristophD (25 Juli 2014)

Und weiter geht es mit Update 3 für TIA V13


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juli 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Und weiter geht es mit Update 3 für TIA V13



Das ist ja erfreulich folgendes zu lesen



> Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde verbessert



dann läuft es bestimmt jetzt rund


----------



## Verpolt (25 Juli 2014)

*Duck und weg*



> Die Stabilität beim Arbeiten mit dem TIA Portal wurde verbessert







na also.......


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2014)

Und dann liest man so:


Integration der S7-OpenMODBUS/TCP Bausteine (S7-300/400 PN-CPUs)

Denkt sich "Yaay cool" und sobald man näher hinliest, muss lizenziert werden. *grml*

mfg René


----------



## MCerv (25 Juli 2014)

Hi,
hab hier mein erstes mirgriertes Projekt (S7-Classic -> V13 Update 2). Migration ohne nennenswerte Probleme.  

- Leider stürzt das TP700 des Öfteren ab, (vielleicht defekt?)
- Stringvariablen (in Fehlermeldungen), werden nach der Sprachumschaltung nicht mehr korrekt dargestellt,
- Grafikfehler nach Nutzung des Pulldown-Menüs der Rezeptverwaltung, (Menüreste bleiben)
- und die Rezeptdaten werden bei Aufruf der Rezeptverwaltung automatisch übergebügelt (war bei WinCC flex 2008) nicht der Fall,

Mach ich etwas falsch oder liegt das an Siemens? Hat jemand von Euch in der Richtung Erfahrungen? Montag wird mal das Update 3 aufgespielt!

Tolles erstes Projekt!

Naja es gibt auch was Gutes, mit gefällt zum Beispiel die nun funktionierende String-Statusanzeige in Datenbausteinen.

Weitere Erfahrungen werde ich dann mal am Montag sammeln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juli 2014)

MCerv schrieb:


> - und die Rezeptdaten werden bei Aufruf der Rezeptverwaltung automatisch übergebügelt (war bei WinCC flex 2008) nicht der Fall,
> 
> Mach ich etwas falsch oder liegt das an Siemens? Hat jemand von Euch in der Richtung Erfahrungen? Montag wird mal das Update 3 aufgespielt!
> .



Mit der Rezeptur ist ein Bug, siehe hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/72050-tia-v13-tp700-frage-zur-rezepturanzeige.html

und auch hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/714...w-tabelle-abschalten-der-rezepturanzeige.html

In den Dokument 'was ist neu' schreiben Sie das Sie an der Rezeptur
herumgefummelt haben, hoffentlich hat sich das nicht nur auf die Grafik 
beschränkt. 

Ach kürzlich war ich in Bielefeld auf einen TIA Workshop, für den WinCC Teil. 
Da hat Siemens dann die Hardware für und die Besucher gestellt, PGs.
Bei den Übungen schmierte mein PG zwei dreimal ab, ich habe mich aber genau 
an das Workshop Script gehalten. Eine Dozentin fand das merkwürdig, seit V13
würde das System wesentlich stabiler laufen und es eigentlich nicht zu Abstürzen
kommen sollte, Klasse denke ich mir, bist du halt die Ausnahme, in der Kaffeepause 
stellte ich fest das es anderen auch passiert ist. 

Deshalb wird bei jeden Update die Stabilität enorm verbessert.


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2014)

Der Witz ist ja. Jetzt ist es so stabil das es seltener abschmiert, aber wenn man den Abschmiernippel gefunden hat dann schmiert es genau dort zuverlässig jedesmal ab.

mfG René


----------



## zako (26 Juli 2014)

... habe es installiert (dauerte bei mir 14 Minuten statt der vorhergesagten 33). 

Interessant für mich ist  *Unterstützung eines einfachen Getriebgleichlaufs in S7-1500 ab V1.6 *

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so eine wesentliche Funktionserweiterung im einem Update reinkommt - aber umso besser. 
Mit den beiden Befehlen GearIn und Superimpose, kann man schon einiges anfangen. 
Ein externer Geber -TO lässt sich auch noch anlegen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich es kommende Woche mal ausprobieren kann


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ...
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so eine wesentliche Funktionserweiterung im einem Update reinkommt - aber umso besser.



Sollte vermutlich schon in der Hauptversion drin sein. Da es aber nicht funktioniert hat, flog's in letzter Minute wieder raus und wurde mit dem Update nachgereicht... oder so ähnlich 

Gruß.


----------



## Parmaster (27 Juli 2014)

Wo kann man denn die TIA V13 Trial Version downloaden, außer bei Siemens direkt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2014)

Parmaster schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn die TIA V13 Trial Version downloaden, außer bei Siemens direkt?



Warum möchtest du es den woanders runterladen?


----------



## Parmaster (27 Juli 2014)

Weil ich nicht bei Siemens registriert bin, und das auch nicht möchte. Vor allem nicht mit der ganzen Adresse, Telefonnummer usw.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2014)

Musst du dich den für den Download anmelden?
Bisher müsste ich das noch nicht. 

Auch wenn deine ganze Frage ganz und garnicht in diese Thema passt.
Schon einmal mit der Funktion eines Forums beschäftigt?


----------



## Parmaster (27 Juli 2014)

Ja muss man, sonst würde ich nicht fragen.

Und was sollen deine beiden letzten Fragen heissen?
Sowas kannste dir in Zukunft schenken!


----------



## UniMog (27 Juli 2014)

Ja man muß bei Siemens registriert  sein sonst geht nichts........
Selbst wenn man registriert ist heißt das noch lange nicht das man sofort zum Download kommt.
Einige Namen fallen durch die automatische Prüfung und man kommt immer wieder in die manuelle Prüfung und bekommt erst nach 2-5 Tagen einen Link gesendet per eMail.

Das liegt aber nicht an Siemens sondern an einem US. - Anteil in der Software und die Amerikaner machen seit dem 11 Sep. großes Theater........ habe schon persönlich mit der Abteilung telefoniert weil mein Kollege immer
sofort zum Download kam und ich erst ein paar Tage später den Link bekommen hab....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2014)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade mal den 'Automation Software Updater' nutzen, der findet 
das Update 3 nicht, ist das bei euch genauso?


----------



## vita-2002 (27 Juli 2014)

Ja................


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2014)

Noch besser, habe gerade den Step 7 teil upgedatet, da ist das Icon von Updater verschwunden. 
Da scheinen die einen neuen Installiert zu haben, er sieht ein wenig anders aus und der findet
auch das Update (vom WinCC-teil) nicht. Tolles tool...

Edit: ist ja ein gemeinsames Update, dann kann ich ja lange suchen.


----------



## ChristophD (27 Juli 2014)

naja die Runtimes haben ihre eigenen Update 3 

@Parmaster
den Download kriegst du nur bei Siemens, oder in einem der einschlägigen W..Foren, falls Dir das lieber ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2014)

War das nicht so das die den Step 7 Teil und WinCC Teil getrennt betrachtet haben?


----------



## ChristophD (27 Juli 2014)

nein, war glaube ich schon beim Update 2 so das beide Oberflächen mit ein Update bedient wurden, nur die Runtimes waren immer seperat.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juli 2014)

Das dürfte eventuell auch den einen oder anderen interssieren:

sorry hatte nicht drauf geachtet das der Betrag nur intern zu sehen ist. 

Es ging um diese Geräte


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2014)

Lol.

"Sie haben nicht genügend Rechte für dieses Dokument." 

Und das mit meinem normalen Firmenlogin.

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juli 2014)

Da steht aber auch noch Dokument nicht gefunden..... Also was denn jetzt ???


----------



## Ralle (28 Juli 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da steht aber auch noch Dokument nicht gefunden..... Also was denn jetzt ???



Ich kann das öffnen. (Geräte)


----------



## Parmaster (28 Juli 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> @Parmaster
> den Download kriegst du nur bei Siemens, oder in einem der einschlägigen W..Foren, falls Dir das lieber ist.



Ne, das mit den W Seiten mache ich nicht, vor allem da man nicht weiß was die sonst noch so rein gebaut haben.

Ich warte dann lieber auf ein Buch oder so wo die Trial Version als DVD dabei ist.


----------



## vita-2002 (28 Juli 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Das dürfte eventuell auch den einen oder anderen interssieren:
> 
> sorry hatte nicht drauf geachtet das der Betrag nur intern zu sehen ist.
> 
> Es ging um diese Geräte



Das habe ich auch schon gesehen. Ich bin gespannt. 
Leider ist noch nicht freigegeben und nicht lieferbar..


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juli 2014)

@Parmaster

na wenn dubda mal nicht ewig wartest.
Ich kenne aktuell kein Buch wo die TIA Portal SW beiliegt.


----------



## Parmaster (28 Juli 2014)

Hab noch Zeit. Hatte mir jetzt erst mal V12 geholt als Trial. Oder hat sich zwischen 12 und 13 so viel geändert?


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2014)

Ohh ja da hat sich so einiges geändert.


----------



## Parmaster (28 Juli 2014)

Echt? Ach mist, dann muss ich mich doch noch bei Siemens anmelden? Geht das überhaupt als Schüler?


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juli 2014)

das geht sogar als kindergartenkind


----------



## Parmaster (28 Juli 2014)

Na dann quäle ich mich mal durch den Prozess der Registrierung.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Juli 2014)

*TIA V13 update 3 ist da*

Hallo alle,

Das Update 3 von TIA ist da

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=90466591&caller=nl

Groetjes Bram


*Verbesserungen gegenüber früheren Versionen:* 
Bildobjekte auf Comfort Panels und Runtime Advanced
 Für Comfort Panel und Runtime Advanced wurde das Verhalten, die Darstellung und die
 Bedienbarkeit von Bildobjekten in Runtime verbessert: 

Bedienbarkeit der horizontalen und vertikalen Bildlaufleisten
Datum/Uhrzeit-Feld: Aktualisierung der Anzeige nach einem Bildwechsel
EA-Feld: Darstellung bei Verwendung von Stilen
Kurvenanzeige: Aktualisierung der Anzeige nach einem Bildwechsel
Kurvenanzeige: Verwendung von Variablen für Start- und Endzeitpunkt
Rezepturanzeige: Darstellung des Tabellenrasters
Schaltfläche: Animation der Hintergrundfarbe für das Ereignis "Gedrückt"
Symbolisches EA-Feld: Animation der Sichtbarkeit
Symbolisches EA-Feld: Darstellung der Schaltfläche zur Anzeige der Auswahlliste
Symbolisches EA-Feld: Verwendung von GMP-relevanten Variablen


 Meldearchive 

Die Routinen zum Lesen von Meldungen aus Archiven wurden verbessert.


----------



## ChristophD (29 Juli 2014)

dafür haben wir doch den Sammelthread


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Juli 2014)

Scheiße,

übersehen...

@ Markus oder Rostiger Nagel.

mach diese tread mal raus dann

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2014)

lass doch stehen, schaden kann es ja nicht.


----------



## Ralle (29 Juli 2014)

Zu spät, schon zusammengeführt


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2014)

so neuer Versuch.
Neue 1500er CPU's als Nachfolger der 151-8 CPU in ET200SP Aufbauform


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 August 2014)

Hallo,

Hat jemanden schon der PG/PC Schnittstelle gefunden im Hardware vom TIA.
Im S7 Classic hab ich alles was im Netzwerk ist, auch im Netpro dargestellt.
das heißt zum Beispiel mein Projektierungslaptop war auch im Netpro.

im TIA muss ich so wie ich sehe ein PC-Allgemein ->PC-Station einfügen. und dann die eine IE Allgemein Schnittstelle verpassen so das ich die auch vernetzen kann.

hat Siemens die PG/PC vergessen ??

Es seht auch so aus das es im FUP die " # Konnektor " im Bitverknupfungen es auch nicht mehr gibt.
oder bin ich da Blind ?

Bram


----------



## ChristophD (7 August 2014)

Hi,

nicht vergessen , schlicht nicht implementiert.
Die Zugangsinformationen werden an den geräten jeweils bei "Online&Diagnose" eingestellt und gespeichert.
Alternativ kannst du bei den Onlinzugängen ein Netz zuordnen das wäre dann am ehesten das PG/PC Äquivalent.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 August 2014)

> Alternativ kannst du bei den Onlinzugängen ein Netz zuordnen das wäre dann am ehesten das PG/PC Äquivalent.



Genau so hab ich es jetzt umgesetzt. Alles was ich im Netz hab ist jetzt auch im TIA.

Groetjes Bram


----------



## ChristophD (8 August 2014)

hier geht es jetzt Schlag auf Schlag
Update4 für TIA V13


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 August 2014)

UPD 4 : Die chinesische Oberflächensprache zu TIA Portal Update 3 wird unterstützt.

In UPD 5 die Niederländische...?

Das wäre doch auch was ...

Bram


----------



## vollmi (9 August 2014)

Kriegt man eigentlich das Arbeiten von mehreren Personen an einem Projekt auf dem Server zum laufen?
Wenn ich ein TIA Projekt öffne dann ist es gesperrt um es erneut zu öffnen.
Das hat bei Step7 ja noch wunderbar funktioniert solange man nicht genau denselben Baustein offen haben wollte wie der Kollege.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (9 August 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kriegt man eigentlich das Arbeiten von mehreren Personen an einem Projekt auf dem Server zum laufen?
> Wenn ich ein TIA Projekt öffne dann ist es gesperrt um es erneut zu öffnen.
> Das hat bei Step7 ja noch wunderbar funktioniert solange man nicht genau denselben Baustein offen haben wollte wie der Kollege.
> 
> mfG René



TIA ist viel zu fortschrittlich für solch profane Dinge wie Mehrbenutzerbetrieb. Das ist schon lange versprochen, aber bisher nicht in Sicht. Traurig!
Aber immerhin, es läuft ohne Mehrbenutzerbetrieb mindestens genauso langsam, wie Step7 im Mehrbenutzerbetrieb. Da soll noch einer sagen Siemens hätte nicht das Ohr an der Masse.


----------



## vollmi (9 August 2014)

Ach Ralle

Höre ich da leichten Sarkasmus raus? 

grml. Geht ja nicht mehr lange bis V14.

mfG René


----------



## UniMog (10 August 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ach Ralle
> 
> Höre ich da leichten Sarkasmus raus?
> 
> ...



Hab gehört es soll vor V14 erst eine 13.x kommen......... also V14 dauert noch lange


----------



## UniMog (28 August 2014)

Update V4.0 für DriveLib_S71200_V13, DriveLib_S71500_V13 und DriveLib_S7300-S7400_V13

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568


----------



## gravieren (28 August 2014)

Hi

Danke, hätte ich NICHT gefunden.    :s12:


----------



## SoftMachine (30 August 2014)

.
Jetzt geht es nur noch mit V13 :

  Produktstreichung


----------



## PN/DP (30 August 2014)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Jetzt geht es nur noch mit V13 :
> 
> Produktstreichung


Ja, sind die denn noch zu retten? :shock:
Schnell noch mit V12-DVDs eindecken! Für den Fall, daß man jemals in den nächsten 10 Jahren an eine Anlage kommt, welche mit V12 programmiert wurde!


			
				Produktstreichung / -abkündigung: SIMATIC STEP 7 V12... schrieb:
			
		

> Die folgenden V12 und V12 SP1-Produkte werden aus dem Katalog gestrichen und sind nicht mehr bestellbar.



DVD only: SIMATIC STEP 7 PROF V12 SP1 ENGINEERING-SW,TRIAL LICENSE, SW UND DOKUMENTATION AUF DVD (ca. 25 EUR)
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6ES7822-1AA02-0YA7 

Download: Wer weiß wie lange noch...
SIMATIC STEP 7 (TIA Portal) V12 TRIAL Download - 4.3GB + 1.3GB PLCSIM, nur für registrierte Kunden, Trial-Lizenz 21 Tage

(DVD WinCC V12 weiß ich nicht)

Harald


----------



## Joerg123 (31 August 2014)

V12-Projekte sind dabei noch nicht mal das Problem, die kann man Problemlos mit V13 öffnen, auch ohne diese zu migrieren.
V11-Projekte sind das Problem, da diese mit V13 hochgerüstet werden müssen.

Aber in der Zukunft geht dass ja immer so weiter


----------



## Joerg123 (31 August 2014)

Die Problematik habe ich auch hier schon mal angeschnitten:
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/698...-bestehende-anlage-ohne-installierte-v11.html


----------



## ChristophD (2 September 2014)

interessanter Link zum Thema


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 September 2014)

> Es seht auch so aus das es im FUP die " # Konnektor " im Bitverknupfungen es auch nicht mehr gibt.
> oder bin ich da Blind ?



Beim TIA ist es so wie es ausseht die = Funktion.
Die kann man jetzt weiter beschalten.

Das war im classic nicht der fall.

Bram


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 September 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch dabei mein erstes TIA-Projekt. Erstmal nur Panels aber davon gleich 8 Stück.  Einige Dinge haben sich wirklich verbessert. Ich habe noch nie so schnell ein Projekt auf ein Panel spielen können ohne die nervige "Überprüfen Sie ihre Kabelverbindungen" ... auch finde ich die Hilfslinien bei bei Objektausrichten ganz nett und das es mehrere Vorlagenbilder gibt, die Buttons sehen auf gefälliger aus... und und und

Bisher kann ich auch den Speed nix schlechtes sagen wobei ich TIA auf einem Schenker-Notebook i7 , SSD-Festplatte und 8 GB Speicher installiert habe und sonst nicht viel anderes. Grad installier ich das Update 4 mit 731 MB


----------



## MCerv (8 September 2014)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,
Welches Panel nutzt Du?
Und willst Du auch die Rezeptverwaltung der Panels nutzen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 September 2014)

TP1500Comfort und ohne Rezept.


----------



## MCerv (8 September 2014)

Na dann erledigen sich schon mal ein paar Probleme. Die "neue" Rezeptverwaltung ist grauselig.


----------



## vollmi (8 September 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> TP1500Comfort und ohne Rezept.



Ich hab mir noch fürn Projekt das TP1900 Comfort geholt. Meine güte die Dinger find ich erstens wirklich nett zum programmieren aber auch von der Haptik und Optik drumrum sind die echt edel geworden.

mfg René


----------



## erzteufele (9 September 2014)

die rezeptverwaltung ist echt mist! da kann ich mich nur anschließen ... wollte ein neues panel im tia machen weil mir ein altes ausgestiegen ist kurzum habe ich doch wieder ein altes panel mit wincc flex eingebaut... hoffe nur das sich da was ändert siemens weiß bescheid...


----------



## OWLer (9 September 2014)

Wo sind denn die wesentlichen Unterschiede? Ich habe früher ab und an mal die Rezepte vom Flexible benutzt. Heute unter V13 nutze ich sie sehr oft.
Ich finde die Vom TiA etwas angenehmen mit Variablen zu verknüpfen als beim Flexible


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2014)

OWLer schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die wesentlichen Unterschiede? Ich habe früher ab und an mal die Rezepte vom Flexible benutzt. Heute unter V13 nutze ich sie sehr oft.
> Ich finde die Vom TiA etwas angenehmen mit Variablen zu verknüpfen als beim Flexible



Bei den Rezepturen musst du aufpassen, Sie sind leider noch etwas Bug behaftet.

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/714...w-tabelle-abschalten-der-rezepturanzeige.html


----------



## MCerv (10 September 2014)

Oh "Siemens weiß bescheid" <lach mich weg>. Als ich da vor gut einem Monat angerufen habe, da war denen noch gar nicht aufgefallen, das wenn man "Rezept speichern unter" ausführt, das Auswahlfeld sooooo riesig ist, das man selbst mit nem Panelstift Probleme hat dieses angenehm zu bedienen! Und das die Variablen beim Aufruf der Seite "Rezeptverwaltung" erstmal mit den Werten aus der Rezeptverwaltung übergebüglet werden da bekommt man von Siemens nur zu hören: "Das ist der aktuelle Stand und da soll sich nichts mehr dran ändern.":sw11: - LOL - Naja und das TIA im Allgemeinen ist viel zu unübersichtlich von der Optik, aber eigentlich auch keioe neue Erkenntnis, das war ja schon bekannt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2014)

Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Tagen  dabei und ich bin echt zufrieden mit TIA. Zumindest was den Visu-Teil angeht. Ich finde es prima das alle Panels in einem Projekt sind und man die Variable und Bilder und und und schön einfach hin- und herkopieren kann. Das war bei Flex auf jeden Fall umständlicher. 

Die Aufteilung des Bildschirmes und die Farben sind natürlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mit 2 Monitoren bekommt man die Aufteilung in den Griff


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Tagen  dabei und ich bin echt zufrieden mit TIA. Zumindest was den Visu-Teil angeht. Ich finde es prima das alle Panels in einem Projekt sind und man die Variable und Bilder und und und schön einfach hin- und herkopieren kann. Das war bei Flex auf jeden Fall umständlicher.
> 
> Die Aufteilung des Bildschirmes und die Farben sind natürlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mit 2 Monitoren bekommt man die Aufteilung in den Griff



Ähm, bei Flex ist es auch möglich mehrere Panels in ein Projekt zu packen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ähm, bei Flex ist es auch möglich mehrere Panels in ein Projekt zu packen.



Ja.. aber für jedes Panel musst du eine eigene Instanz von flex öffnen.....


----------



## mnuesser (10 September 2014)

Nein, nicht wenn du die panels ins flex projekt integrierst... 

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wenn du die panels ins flex projekt integrierst...
> 
> Signaturen von Handys sind doof...



Ach ... das habe ich eigentlich immer und wenn ich etwas von einem zum anderen Kopieren möchte wird bei mir immer eine neues WinCC flex aufgemacht. Jetzt sag nicht das geht auch anders ?  .... ist jetzt aber eh egal.


----------



## OWLer (12 September 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach ... das habe ich eigentlich immer und wenn ich etwas von einem zum anderen Kopieren möchte wird bei mir immer eine neues WinCC flex aufgemacht. Jetzt sag nicht das geht auch anders ?  .... ist jetzt aber eh egal.



Geht auch wie bei Tia dann hat man alle Panels in einem Flexible...


----------



## Astralavista (13 September 2014)

In flexible gibts aber eine Beschränkung von 5 Panels pro flexible Instanz. Danach ist man gezwungen ein neues Flex-Projekt aufzumachen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2014)

Tja ..... TIAV13 macht doch ein paar Zicken... auf einmal sind die Eigenschaften bei den Eigenschaftenseiten weg ..... Die Eigenschaftenliste geht noch....    und warum kann ich bei Simulation keine Variablen mehr simulieren ?


----------



## erzteufele (14 Oktober 2014)

ist euch mal aufgefallen wie ignorant und voreingenommen die Siemens vertreter sind wenn man negativ über tia spricht?
auf der motek habe ich mir mal einen geschnappt und habe halt nur vergleiche herangezogen zwischen tia portal und simatic manager... das im tia alles langsamer ist und der strukturbaum von tia wincc umständlicher gestaltet wie in flex ... wurde alles mit ach das lassen wir mal so stehen kommentiert der ging überhaupt nicht darauf ein so war es schon auf der sps messe in nürnberg letztes jahr so mit v12... wollen die nicht? dürfen die nicht? ich weiß es nicht
bin jetzt mal gespannt wenn vipa seine software vorstellt wie schnell / komfortable die ist, ich mag echt nicht mit tia arbeiten jetzt muss ich mal ein neues panel mit tia machen und mich nervt es einfach  naja irgendwann lande ich noch bei twincat  grüßel erzi


----------



## miami (14 Oktober 2014)

Vermutlich sind die nicht "ignorant und voreingenommen'" sondern einfach frustriert. 
Der mit dem Du auf der Messe sprichtst, hat vermutlich mehr Einfluss auf die Lotto-Zahlen vom nächsten Samstag, als auf das, was in der nächsten Version des TIA Portals realisiert wird.

Geh doch mal in ein Autohaus deines Vertrauens und klage gegenüber dem Verkäufer, dass das neue Modell dieses Herstellers mehr Benzin verbraucht als im Prospekt angegeben wurde.
Die dürften ähnlich reagieren.


----------



## erzteufele (15 Oktober 2014)

naja irgendwo muss man ja sagen was einem stört und dies sollte dann weitergetragen werden. Vergleich mit dem Autohaus ist ein wenig waage meinst du nicht? ich beschwer mich ja nicht beim großhändler über siemens produkte sondern auf einer fachmesse direkt bei siemens. wenn du z.b. beim genfer autosalong dich als fachmann kritik an einem auto anmerkst hört dir vielleicht auch irgendwo einer zu  aber sicher nicht im autohaus 
oder hast du eine adresse direkt zur entwicklung zu siemens? ich meine hier im forum meckert fast jeder über das tia portal die leute werden es doch auch bestimmt ihren siemens vertretern auf die nase drücken das sie mit der software nicht zufrieden sind oder hält da jeder den schnabel?

grüßel erzi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2014)

So langsam muss ich sagen das TIA mich nervt.  Folgende Dinge sind mir aufgefallen. Vielleicht hat jemand das selbe oder ein ähnliches Problem.  Ich arbeite mit TIA V13 WinCC Advance

-  Wenn ich auf einem Panel eine Taste betätige und dann (z.B.) mit dem Handballen auf den Screen komme wird irgendeine Funktion ausgeführt. Laut Hotline die Funktion die genau in der Mitte der Berührungspunkte liegt. Das stimmt sogar.

-  Wenn ich über die Tastatur ein Passwort eingebe und mit Enter bestätige muss ich anschliessend noch mal OK drücken damit es übernommen wird. Laut Hotline ist das so und wenn ich es geändert haben will soll ich das meinem Vertriebspartner erzählen.... Guter Witz

- Ich habe eine Meldeanzeige auf der ein Archiv dargestellt wird. Auf der Seite der Meldeanzeige ist ein Button der die Meldeanzeige nochmals aufruft um das Archiv zu aktualisieren. Dabei stürzt die Runtime (PC) regelmäßig ab. Auch wenn ich in dem Archiv scrolle ist regelmäßig ein Absturz. Die Antwort der Hotline steht noch aus.

- Dann fehlt mir der Button das ich die Farben der Meldungen in die Meldeanzeige übernehme. Kann aber sein das ich den noch nicht gefunden habe. Hintergrund ist das mich nur die K-Meldungen im Archiv interessieren. Das KG ist mir egal und verwirrt nur. Ein Ausblenden ist nicht möglich.


----------



## vollmi (15 Oktober 2014)

Was mir aufgefallen ist. Bilderlisten werden im comfort Panel nicht automatisch aktualisiert wenn die Variable ein anderes picture setzt. Wenn man das Bild aktualisiert aktualisiert sich. Auch das anzuzeigende picture der bilderliste 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2014)

Danke Vollmi. Das wollte ich grade noch darunter schreiben. Laut Hotline Zitat : "Dies kann nachvollzogen werden und sieht nach einem unerwünschtem Verhalten aus. Wenn die anderen Punkte geklärt sind leite ich dies zur weiteren Analyse in die Entwicklung."

Dann habe ich heute versucht auf einem HP-PC TIA V13 zu installieren. Der Zeitbalken bleib auf 2 Minuten stehen. Habe dann ca. 2 Stunden gewartet und die Kiste ausgemacht. nach dem Neustart lief die Installation denn durch. Ohne weitere Fehlermeldung. Nur leider lässt sich TIA nicht starten.  Fehlermeldung : SidebySide bla bla bla wurde nicht installiert. Schauen sie hier, schauen sie da. Das habe ich der Hotline noch gar nicht gemeldet.


----------



## miami (15 Oktober 2014)

erzteufele schrieb:


> naja irgendwo muss man ja sagen was einem stört und dies sollte dann weitergetragen werden.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Hat er auch bestimmt gemacht. 
Er weiss aber auch, dass er dir nichts versprechen kann/darf. Was soll er also Dir antworten? Also wird er ausweichen und dir die positive Punkte aufzeigen wollen.



erzteufele schrieb:


> Ich meine hier im forum meckert fast jeder über das tia portal die leute werden es doch auch bestimmt ihren siemens vertretern auf die nase drücken das sie mit der software nicht zufrieden sind oder hält da jeder den Schnabel?


In Foren wird über Neues fast immer nur gemeckert: Entwerder nicht gut genug oder falsch gemacht. 
Scheint ein Naturgesetz zu sein .
Spätestens über die Verkaufszahlen kommt das Feedback zu Siemens. (Und das ist völlig neutral gemeint!)


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2014)

miami schrieb:


> Spätestens über die Verkaufszahlen kommt das Feedback zu Siemens. (Und das ist völlig neutral gemeint!)



Wobei diese Zahlen in dem Fall indirekt manipuliert sind.
Eine Umfrage ala "Warum bist du auf TIA umgestiegen?"

1. Weil ich es voll Super finde!
2. Weil ich aufgrund der Panelpolitik von SIEMENS dazu gezwungen bin.
3. Weil ich langfristig sowieso nicht drum herum komme und es die Auftragslage grad zugelassen hat.

Meine subjektive Einschätzung sagt mir das 2 und 3 stark dominieren.

Ich bewundere SIEMENS für die Eier die man haben muss um so zu pokern.
Allerdings frage ich mich derzeit wie weit dieser Bogen noch gespannt werden kann.
Mein Glaube an TIA - und ich fand es Anfangs wirklich geil und war mir sicher das die Probleme nach und nach verschwinden - ist inzwischen stark erschüttert. Von TIA13 habe ich nach gut 4 Jahren definitiv mehr erwartet...

Bei meinem aktuellen Problem (Onlineperformance bei Fernwartung - siehe SIMATIC) ist eine Lösung im Prinzip nichteinmal zu erahnen da die Problematik hier tief im Konzept von TIA selber begraben ist.

Zum SIMATIC Manager hat mal einer gesagt:"Das ist ein Haus an das in den Jahren so viele Balkone gebaut wurden dass es droht einzustürzen" Das Projektformat von Step7 Classic lässt einen diese Problematik erahnen...

Ich verfolge TIA seit 10.5 und mache viel damit im Produktiveinsatz.
Wenn man - als Programmierer - die Entwicklungsgeschichte erlebt hat (geht/geht nicht/ geht anders/geht manchmal...) dann bekommt man schon Zweifel ob diese Struktur von diesem auf die grüne Wiese gebauten Stück Software inzwischen nicht schon total zerschossen ist bevor das Produkt überhaupt fertig ist.

Ich wäre wirklich glücklich wenn das Endlich mal so RICHTIG gut werden würde, und ich würde SIEMENS jeglichen Erfolg gönnen, aber im Moment habe ich Angst. Ich weiß selber nicht so genau was ich machen soll wenn der SP1 für V13 verknackt wird oder die V14...
Mit "Ich habe die Schnauze voll! Ich Rufe BECKHOFF an!" Kann man nichtmal den Vertrieb beeindrucken weil jeder weiß dass das nicht sooo einfach ist...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2014)

Aber wie geht man weiter mit TIA um, wenn man es einsetzt wird man auf kurz oder lang
auf die Fresse fallen, sei es den das man keine Ferwartung machen kann oder das irgendein
versteckter Bug zum Vorschein kommt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2014)

Bei mir waren es der Punkt 2. Ein Kunde wollte seine alten Panels gegen neue Panels tauschen und dabei gleich eine neue Visu haben.  Das erstellen hat auch irgendwie Spaß gemacht. Das arbeiten ging recht flüssig von der Hand. Das übertragen der Software ging super. Es sind dann die Kleinigkeiten die nerven. Wobei der Absturz der Visu mit den Archiven keine Kleinigkeit mehr ist. Bin gespannt was der Support sagt. Bestimmt : liegt am Rechner. Kann durchaus sein denn die installation von TIA hat darauf auch nicht geklappt. Allerdings läuft der Rest der Runtime tadellos.


----------



## vollmi (16 Oktober 2014)

Könnt ihr bei euch mal schauen? Ich hatte ja bei Upd3 das Problem dass man wenn man bei einer S7-300 die Beschriftungsstreifen ausdrucken wollte, die Beschriftung der 20Pin Baugruppen mit den 40Pin Baugruppen vertauscht wurden. Das hab ich Siemens gemeldet. Jetzt wollte ich das bei Upd4 ausprobieren. Jetzt ist der Menuepunkt für den Ausdruck bei mir aber immer ausgegraut, also kein Beschriftungsstreifen ausdrucken mehr möglich.

Auch eine Möglichkeit der Problembehebung.

mfG René


----------



## mnuesser (16 Oktober 2014)

Vorallem eine schnelle Reaktion die ich Siemens jetzt nicht zugetraut hätte...

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## UniMog (16 Oktober 2014)

Update 5 ist da............ für die nächste runde in TIA



http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/90467259


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Update 5 ist da............ für die nächste runde in TIA
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/90467259



Wenn man sich die Liste der Verbesserungen durchliest, es der Download Zeitverschwendung.

@Siemens, wann geht ihr die richtigen Probleme an?


----------



## vita-2002 (16 Oktober 2014)

Wie immer bei Siemens: lesen kann man sparen. Downloaden, testen, wundern.



> Chinesische Oberflächensprache:
> Die Oberflächentexte wurden optimiert.



Das habe ich vermisst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2014)

oh... da waren welche schneller........


----------



## UniMog (16 Oktober 2014)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Chinesische Oberflächensprache:
> Die Oberflächentexte wurden optimiert..



Ja das hab ich auch vermisst.....


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 Oktober 2014)

Naja,

不过，我仍然在荷兰语版本的等待。

Bram


----------



## OWLer (17 Oktober 2014)

Dann kann ich endlich ein Update meiner China Maschinen machen und die Chinesischen Zeichen bleiben hoffentlich immer sichtbar....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2014)

Aus der read me des SP5



> ● Bei der Rezepturanzeige wurde neben der Lesbarkeit auch das Verhalten bei der
> automatischen Synchronisation verbessert.



Ich kann das nicht verstehen, wenn man so einen Bug anpackt, warum dann nicht richtig.
Wenn man die Tabelle mit den Reiter "Tabelle anzeigen" anklickt, wird diese nur unsichtbar,
wenn die Tabelle zusammengeschoben wird, dann können Sie sich den Reiter gleich sparen.

Das die Synchronisation, der Variablen zwischen Rezepturbildern und der Rezepturanzeige, so
wie bei flexibel nicht Automatisch geschiet, kann ich nicht verstehen. Das begreift doch kein
Bediener das er erst einen Button drücken muss.

Wenn man die Auswahlliste, zur Datensatz auswahl, aufmacht, das der Slider so klein ist das
Männerhände diesen nicht bedienen können, geht garnicht.

Das die Statuszeile Texte unten abschneidet ist stümperhaft.

@Siemens, ihr könnt nichts....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Siemens, ihr könnt nichts....




Und trotzdem setzt du den Schrott noch ein......  außerdem ist es nu rein Update... da kann man nicht so viel erwarten. Der SP1 ist noch in der mache.


----------



## Matze001 (18 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aus der read me des SP5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,

zu dem Thema: Denk das nächste mal beim Scrollen an dein iPad! Siemens hat sich das "abgeguckt" Die Scrollleiste ist an der Seite nur noch als Information, durch eine Liste wird gewischt wie bei einem Smartphone.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und trotzdem setzt du den Schrott noch ein.....



Du bist ja lustig, wir haben ein paar Tausend Maschinen mit Siemens draußen, 
selbst wenn ich wollte würde ich es nicht los. 



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> außerdem ist es nu rein Update... da kann man nicht so viel erwarten. Der SP1 ist noch in der mache.


Warum muss man bei Kleinigkeiten erst auf einen Service Pack warten?




Matze001 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> zu dem Thema: Denk das nächste mal beim Scrollen an dein iPad! Siemens hat sich das "abgeguckt" Die Scrollleiste ist an der Seite nur noch als Information, durch eine Liste wird gewischt wie bei einem Smartphone.
> 
> ...



und du bist auch lustig, muss man ein Industrielles Bediengerät jetzt wirklich wie ein Smartphone 
bedienen, da kann ja noch etwas kommen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du bist ja lustig, wir haben ein paar Tausend Maschinen mit Siemens draußen,
> selbst wenn ich wollte würde ich es nicht los.
> 
> 
> ...



Helmut .... aus Dir spricht tiefer TIA-Frust  .... ich kann es verstehen.  Ich hab mein erstes Panel-Projekt grade hinter mir und das hat mich in meinem Entschluss mit den CPUs so lange zu warten wie es geht nur bekräftigt.  Ich versuche seit ca. 1 Woche das Portal auf einem HP-Rechner zu installieren. Es klappt nicht. Noch kann niemand sagen warum. Jetzt bin ich immerhin soweit das die Installation durchläuft (nach der Abwahl von der Programmierumgebung). Jetzt kommt direkt beim Start der Absturz. Bericht senden an S geht nicht weil kein Email-Programm installiert. Bericht in eine Datei schreiben ist nicht vorgesehen. Das ist für S offensichtlich unvorstellbar das es Rechner gibt auf denen  es kein Internet gibt und keine Officeprogramme.

 ein weiterer Punkt für die Messe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> und du bist auch lustig, muss man ein Industrielles Bediengerät jetzt wirklich wie ein Smartphone
> bedienen, da kann ja noch etwas kommen.



Ja, muss. Die heutige Jugend kann nur "Smartphone". 
Sonst kann keiner mehr die Maschinen bedienen, 
wenn wir in Rente gehen.

Ernsthaft: Drehen, Wischen, Zoomen, so werden wir 
künftig doch alles bedienen, Waschmaschine, Auto,
Gebäudetechnik und auch Maschinen und Anlagen.

Allerdings müssen die Hersteller dazu Werkzeuge 
liefern, mit denen sich eine solche Bedienphilosophie
auch vernünftig umsetzen lässt.

Das Problem ist ja auch, dass es nicht nur um "Wischen"
geht, auch das Thema "intuitiv bedienen" bekommt doch
mit den Apps eine neue Bedeutung: Von den Kiddies bis zu 
den Senioren nutzen alle Smartphones und Apps, ohne
dass sie eine Bedienungsanleitung lesen müssen. 

Auch das ist ein neuer Maßstab. Nun ist aber nicht jeder 
SPS-Programmierer auch eine Spezialist für Bedien-
ergonomie und Benutzerführung – schon deshalb ist er
auf Werkzeuge angewiesen, die ihn auch konzeptionell 
unterstützen. 

Hier dazu ein interessanter Fachartikel:
http://www.computer-automation.de/steuerungsebene/bedienen-beobachten/artikel/112666/


----------



## UniMog (19 Oktober 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab mein erstes Panel-Projekt grade hinter mir und das hat mich in meinem Entschluss mit den CPUs so lange zu warten wie es geht nur bekräftigt.  Ich versuche seit ca. 1 Woche das Portal auf einem HP-Rechner zu installieren. Es klappt nicht. Noch kann niemand sagen warum. Jetzt bin ich immerhin soweit das die Installation durchläuft (nach der Abwahl von der Programmierumgebung).



Ist der Rechner nur mit Win und TIA oder sonst noch viel andere Software installiert ????


----------



## gravieren (19 Oktober 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ist der Rechner nur mit Win und TIA oder sonst noch viel andere Software installiert ????



Das ist teilweise ein "globales Problem" ?

Irgendeine Software "verbiegt etwas" oder verändert Registry-Einträge !
(Virenscanner , Optmierungstools . . .)

Ich würde mal einen Clone des Rechner ziehen.
Das System neu installieren.

oder besser

Die Festplatte erneuern.
Das System neu installieren.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass danach das System wieder schneller läuft UND du die Software installieren kannst.

P.S.:  Ich hasse Windows mit seiner Registry  :sw10::sw9:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ist der Rechner nur mit Win und TIA oder sonst noch viel andere Software installiert ????



Gar nix... der Rechner ist frisch aufgesetzt. Erst mit der mitgelieferten Recovery CD und dann nochmal mit einer "normalen" CD. Das Ergebnis ist das selbe.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Das ist teilweise ein "globales Problem" ?
> 
> Irgendeine Software "verbiegt etwas" oder verändert Registry-Einträge !
> (Virenscanner , Optmierungstools . . .)
> ...




Da der Rechner neu aufgesetzt ist und ich 2 verschiedene Win7 InstallationsDVDs und auch 2 verschieden Varianten des TIA-Portals getestet habe (1x DVD, 1x aus dem Internet) gehe ich mittlerweile von einem Hardwareproblem aus.


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2014)

Warum installierst du nicht in eine VM?
Also ich mute meinem Hostbtriebssystem seit Jahren keine direkt installierte SIEMENS Software mehr zu.
Seit dem musste ich auch nie wieder ein System neu aufsetzen weil nix mehr ging.
Abgesehen davon wüsste ich garnicht wie ich das mit diesem Versionswahnsinn ohne virtuelle Maschinen überhaupt bewältigen könnte.

Die Zeiten wo halt der aktuelle SIMATIC Manager und STEP5 und vielleicht nicht Protool in den aktuellsten Versionen ausreichten sind doch längst vorbei.
Von TIA Pflege ich eine V12 ohne SP1 das einen Bösen Bug beim Compilieren von SCL hat. Dann für andere Projekte noch eine V12 mit SP1 weil nur die Safety kann, dann noch die aktuelle V13. Das sind nur die VM die ich quasi täglich im Einsatz habe. Dann halt noch Step7 Versionen mit Protool, und ganz aktuelle ohne Protool... Also ohne VM ist die Handhabung meiner Meinung nach völlig unmöglich, da frage ich mich wie du überhaupt darauf kommst direkt auf deinem HP zu installieren?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Warum installierst du nicht in eine VM?
> Also ich mute meinem Hostbtriebssystem seit Jahren keine direkt installierte SIEMENS Software mehr zu.
> Seit dem musste ich auch nie wieder ein System neu aufsetzen weil nix mehr ging.
> Abgesehen davon wüsste ich garnicht wie ich das mit diesem Versionswahnsinn ohne virtuelle Maschinen überhaupt bewältigen könnte.
> ...




Der Rechner gehört einem Kunden. TIA drauf, Visu drauf, fertig ......  so war eigentlich der Plan. Kann ich ja nicht ahnen das es so ein Drama wird. Auf anderen Rechnern hatte ich diese Probleme bisher nicht. Weder in einer VM noch direkt.    Ach .. kann die V13 immer noch kein Safety ?  Das ist doch echt lächerlich .....


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2014)

Nein! Die V13 kann Safety!
Nur V12 ohne SP1 kann es nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2014)

V13 kann schon Safety.

Aber tägliches Arbeiten aus einer VM wie es Markus macht kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Eine VM ist meiner Meinung nach nie so Leistungsfähig wie ein Host System, TIA ohne Leistung
geht irgendwie nicht.


----------



## mnuesser (20 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> V13 kann schon Safety.
> 
> Aber tägliches Arbeiten aus einer VM wie es Markus macht kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
> Eine VM ist meiner Meinung nach nie so Leistungsfähig wie ein Host System, TIA ohne Leistung
> geht irgendwie nicht.



Ich mach dass jetzt schon auch seit 4 oder 5 Jahren mit verschiedenen VMs...
Lag damals daran, dass sich RSLogix5k nicht mit Siemens vertrug 

Mittlerweile bin ich es einfach leid, dass durch die verschiedensten Treiber-Querelen meine Programmier-
umgebung nicht mehr geht. Auch das neu Aufsetzen eines Rechners dauert nur so lange, wie der Rechner braucht,
meinen gesicherten Klon wieder herzustellen.  Etwa eine Std.

Ich hab auch noch keine Performance einbußen feststellen können,
laut diverser Benchmarks die ich mal Interesse halber gemacht habe,
bewegen sich die Verluste im Bereich von 10-15%.

Schau dir mal an was Siemens so macht beim generieren, weder CPU noch Speicher noch
Grafikkarten noch HDD wird in irgendeiner weise ausgenutzt...


----------



## mnuesser (20 Oktober 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Helmut .... aus Dir spricht tiefer TIA-Frust  .... ich kann es verstehen.  Ich hab mein erstes Panel-Projekt grade hinter mir und das hat mich in meinem Entschluss mit den CPUs so lange zu warten wie es geht nur bekräftigt.  Ich versuche seit ca. 1 Woche das Portal auf einem HP-Rechner zu installieren. Es klappt nicht. Noch kann niemand sagen warum. Jetzt bin ich immerhin soweit das die Installation durchläuft (nach der Abwahl von der Programmierumgebung). Jetzt kommt direkt beim Start der Absturz. Bericht senden an S geht nicht weil kein Email-Programm installiert. Bericht in eine Datei schreiben ist nicht vorgesehen. Das ist für S offensichtlich unvorstellbar das es Rechner gibt auf denen  es kein Internet gibt und keine Officeprogramme.
> 
> ein weiterer Punkt für die Messe



oh... du traust dich was... HP hat schon seid JAHREN immer Probleme gemacht durch deren Hardware, deren Bloatware, defekte BIOSe die verhindern das Linux sauber läuft, falsch umgesetzte ACPI Regeln die verhindern, dass der Rechner noch mal aufwacht aus seinem Schlaf.... Selbst hier im Forum gibt es diverse Threads zu HP-Rechnern, geschweige denn in dem Siemens Forum. Erinnert sich noch jemand an mein Highlight?? Flex2008SP3 installieren und der Rechner startet nicht mehr? War nur bei HP so  und jetzt sag nicht, dass läge an Siemens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2014)

Matze001 schrieb:


> zu dem Thema: Denk das nächste mal beim Scrollen an dein iPad! Siemens hat sich das "abgeguckt" Die Scrollleiste ist an der Seite nur noch als Information, durch eine Liste wird gewischt wie bei einem Smartphone.



Das ist ja tatsächlich so, meiner Meinung nach sind die Panel nicht so geeignet dafür, man muss schon sehr feste drücken, damit etwas passiert.
Mann rutscht über das Feld hinaus, wenn daneben dann eine Taste, wie 'Anlage Start' projektiert ist, kann es böse überaschungen geben.

Ich bin der Meinung, das ein solches Konzept nichts auf einer HMI zu suchen hat.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> oh... du traust dich was... HP hat schon seid JAHREN immer Probleme gemacht durch deren Hardware, deren Bloatware, defekte BIOSe die verhindern das Linux sauber läuft, falsch umgesetzte ACPI Regeln die verhindern, dass der Rechner noch mal aufwacht aus seinem Schlaf.... Selbst hier im Forum gibt es diverse Threads zu HP-Rechnern, geschweige denn in dem Siemens Forum. Erinnert sich noch jemand an mein Highlight?? Flex2008SP3 installieren und der Rechner startet nicht mehr? War nur bei HP so  und jetzt sag nicht, dass läge an Siemens



Ja ich habe von den Problemen gelesen. Was soll ich den machen wenn der Kunde HP vorschreibt ? Ich brauche zumindest eine Bestätigung von Siemens das es ein Hardwareproblem gibt. Dann kann ich mit diesem Schreiben zum Kunden und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MasterOhh (20 Oktober 2014)

Oha, wenn ich (als jmd der nicht dem Kult des großen S angehört) das hier lese, dann weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln soll.


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> V13 kann schon Safety.
> 
> Aber tägliches Arbeiten aus einer VM wie es Markus macht kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
> Eine VM ist meiner Meinung nach nie so Leistungsfähig wie ein Host System, TIA ohne Leistung
> geht irgendwie nicht.



Hallo Helmut,

VMs werden richtig schnell wenn sie auf einer SSD anstatt einer normalen HD liegen.
Also selbst wenn es etwas langsamer ist, die Sicherheit das ich ein zerschossenes System mit Copy&Paste wieder herstellen kann und mir bei Bedarf jede Kombination sichern kann ist es mir wert.


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 Oktober 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> VMs werden richtig schnell wenn sie auf einer SSD anstatt einer normalen HD liegen.
> Also selbst wenn es etwas langsamer ist, die Sicherheit das ich ein zerschossenes System mit Copy&Paste wieder herstellen kann und mir bei Bedarf jede Kombination sichern kann ist es mir wert.



Genau so ist es. Ich Handhabe es wie Markus, schon seit ein paar Jahren. Ein Leben ohne virtuelle Maschinen kann ich mir auf der Arbeit nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Micha_RW (21 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

kurze Erfahrungen meiner Seite, war bis letzte Woche vollends zufrieden. Stabilität hat gepasst und alles rundherum funktionierte einwandfrei.
Dann kam von einem Tag auf den anderen die Meldung: "TIA Portal hat einen Fehler festgestellt und muss beendet werden. Dies hätte nicht passieren dürfen - kontaktieren sie den Siemens Support".

Hab ich auch getan, dieser wollte Log-files haben.

Antwort von Siemens: "in Ihren Log Files konnten wir keinen konkreten Auffälligkeiten feststellen."

Ganze ist auf einem Simatic Field PG M4.
Step 7 V5.5 und alles andere läuft einwandfrei.

TIA V13 heute morgen komplett deinstalliert und nochmal neuinstalliert -> Fehler besteht weiterhin.

Also ich bin mal gespannt ob vom Siemens Support noch ein Lösungsansatz kommt...


----------



## ChristophD (21 Oktober 2014)

welche logs hast du den da geschickt?
Wenn diese Meldung kommt wird ein Crash Report erzeugt unter ProgramData/siemens/automation/Portal V13/Diagnostics
Damit kann dann der Support bzw. die Entwicklung was anfangen weil dort die Absturzstelle und der Stacktrace hinterlegt sind.


----------



## Micha_RW (21 Oktober 2014)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=65976201&caller=view

Über dieses Tool sollte ich LogFiles auf den ftp-Server von Siemens hochladen.


----------



## blimaa (21 Oktober 2014)

Hi ChrisophD

Hast du mit TIA am HMI gearbeitet oder an der PLC?
HMI--> http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/73439-tia-v13-absturz-und-absturz-und-absturz-2.html#post509993
Schaut auch nach einem defekten Projekt aus :sad:

Gruss blimaa


----------



## ChristophD (21 Oktober 2014)

Hi,

war immer wenn ich zu einem fehlerfrei arbeitenden SPS Projekt die HMI dazuprojektiert habe, irgendwann ging dann halt gar nüscht mehr.
Das diese projekte "defekt" sind habe ich schon mitbekommen, momentan lässt sich das auch mittels der Backupdateien auch in den Griff bekommen.
Wenn das allerdings ein produktives Arbeiten währe für das der Kunde meine Arbeitszeit bezahlen muss dann währe an der Stelle für mich "Ende Gelände".

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## UniMog (14 November 2014)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/90467259

Update 6 ist da............ für die nächste runde in TIA


----------



## Astralavista (14 November 2014)

Update 5 wurde zurück gezogen  Da ich noch auf Stand Update 4 bin, warte ich erstmal die ersten Reaktionen im Forum zu Update 6 ab, bevor ich das installiere


----------



## erzteufele (14 November 2014)

gleich mal schauen was sich an der lesbarkeit bei der rezepturverwaltung getan hat ...
tia updater sagt meine software ist aktuell (v13 up5) ... naja dann mal manuell


----------



## blimaa (14 November 2014)

Hi

Da kann man ja wieder gespannt sein...
Die chinesische Oberflächensprache scheint ja ein grosses Anliegen bei Siemens zu sein. 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## zotos (14 November 2014)

Wann verbessern die endlich mal das Textlistenhandling? Ständig schmiert mir die Entwicklungsumgebung ab wenn ich Textlisten bearbeite ;o(


----------

